# Dims member(s?) on Tyra show Monday 3/16 - trainwreck?



## SamanthaNY (Mar 13, 2009)

New York local channel 9 is running a promo for the Tyra show, featuring the premiere of a show taped some months ago, and talked about in this thread. It's airing this coming Monday (syndicated, your channel and airtime will vary by location).

In the commercial, they only show Collared Princess, so I don't know if the other people who participated in the taping made it to the final show. Other people seem to be sitting next to C.P. on a couch, but no mention of them is made in the 30 second spot.

Some of the soundclips: 
Tyra: "She's 600 pounds, and desperate to reach her personal goal - 1,000 pounds."
C.P.: "I love being fat"
Tyra: "getting to a thousand pounds is going to make her very ill"
C.P.: "We've all gotta go sometime"
Tyra: "Will she risk everything... to be bigger?"
C.P.: "I'm gonna get cancer, that's probably how I'm going to die"
Tyra: *finger wag* "uh-uh-uh-uh! we've got too many cancer patients right now that do not need to be hearing that"
Audience member: "I'm a cancer survivor... that you wanna die of cancer... it's SICK!"

Holy crap. It looks to be a huge mess. 

View attachment tyra trainwreck.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

Did we honestly expect ANY different? I for one, knew how dumb....oh never mind....I sould like a broken record.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

The saying "i told you so" doesnt quite seem to cut it sometimes.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone with even half a brain couldnt really expect to go into a venue like that saying they want to weigh half a ton and expect a warm reception *shakes head* Yet another show to damage fat acceptance


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 13, 2009)

Given that Donna is an active member of the Dimensions community and a kind, sweet woman, I'm shocked at some of what I've seen on this brief thread already. 

Anyone with HALF a brain, can see that Donna's appearance on the show was about her desire to gain, NOT about fat acceptance. This in no way will "damage fat acceptance". Ignoramuses will always be ignoramuses. 

Also, repeating the "I knew how dumb", does not do anything. Donna was lashed about this already. 

Whether or not you agree with what she does in her life or about her appearance on the show, why not try to be civil and remember she is a person with feelings.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Given that Donna is an active member of the Dimensions community and a kind, sweet woman, I'm shocked at some of what I've seen on this brief thread already.
> 
> Anyone with HALF a brain, can see that Donna's appearance on the show was about her desire to gain, NOT about fat acceptance. This in no way will "damage fat acceptance". Ignoramuses will always be ignoramuses.
> 
> ...




Sorry Ruby...


----------



## Elfcat (Mar 13, 2009)

On the one hand, we want to be understanding of C.P.'s own path.

On the other, this apparent blitheness about dying of cancer brings memories of one woman who attended the wake for Heather McAllister, founder of Big Burlesque in San Francisco, who read a poem about how cancer caused her to lose a whole lot of weight, and how angry she was with those who congratulated her for her loss because she wanted her fat back.

I would just say that we have to be careful to avoid the logical fallacy often entertained by the mainstream discourse, that wanting to weigh 1000 pounds is the same thing as wanting to weigh 500 or 300 pounds. This is the problem with having this broad category of "supersize" into which people with a really diverse range of mechanical life experience are lumped.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 13, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Given that Donna is an active member of the Dimensions community and a kind, sweet woman, I'm shocked at some of what I've seen on this brief thread already.
> 
> *Anyone with HALF a brain, can see that Donna's appearance on the show was about her desire to gain, NOT about fat acceptance. This in no way will "damage fat acceptance". * Ignoramuses will always be ignoramuses.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with the bolded statements. Collared Princess is talking about a fetish lifestyle involving erotic weight gain. Most people don't understand it and even among the ones who do understand it, most don't practice it to the extreme degree that Donna and her partner do.

The fact is, there is a board here for erotic weight gain because some people are sexually aroused by this stuff. For many, or most of them, that fetish can be satisfied by masturbating and thinking about feeding/gaining, chatting online, creating fake profiles on message boards and engaging in conversations about how fat they are, or looking at websites. Some people indulge in actual weight gain, but they or their partners gain 100 pounds, not 1000. Right now you can go look at the Paysite Board and see images of either actual weight gain or images and text made to suggest weight gain such as camera angles that make a woman look larger or the wearing of clothes a couple of sizes too small that the text claims "used to fit!!!".

Tyra has done shows about FAs. She featured BODacious Magazine on one segment, and did another on fat paysites which pointed out that there are customers for these sites and magazines who are aroused by BBW/SSBBW.

This is totally not the same thing, and as Ruby said, only an idiot is going to think "well obviously every single fat person I see wants to die of cancer."


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

The reason i said that its a "told you so" moment is because she was so obviously going to get totally lambasted by the crowd if not Tyra herself. To be honest i think even Donna herself knew this was going to happen. I dont think the 'fat acceptance' movement will be in any way harmed by this show though i do worry that Donna herself might have been..i would like to hear about her experience. I honestly cant think of any reason anyone would want to put themselves through being on a show like that.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 13, 2009)

I would like to point out that i was NOT...i repeat NOT saying CP has half a brain. I was saying anyone who thinks they could go into a situation such as that expecting to get a warm reception has half a brain...which i would certainly think CP didnt EXPECT a warm reception at all.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

I was saying what I was saying. I'm not sorry and I have a right to my opinion. If that makes me a bitch then fine. I'm a bitch.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Your not a bitch. Your just a porn star!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Your not a bitch. Your just a porn star!!



Damn. I thought being a bitch would be GRAND, lol.

I changed my title just for you I did it a few days ago, but it was alll for you.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Damn. I thought being a bitch would be GRAND, lol.
> 
> I changed my title just for you I did it a few days ago, but it was alll for you.


Good! As we all know everything is all about ME! I'm going to change my title just for you..wee min...brb


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Good! As we all know everything is all about ME! I'm going to change my title just for you..wee min...brb




I could make you a porn star


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I could make you a porn star


See, i dont have any special talents..So i would have to show my cajjubbins.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i dont have any special talents..So i would have to show my cajjubbins.



Uh...you're what?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i dont have any special talents..So i would have to show my cajjubbins.



So you would be PROPER porn




On topic, I just went to Tyras website and nowhere does it mention this episode....unless I'm seriously missing something.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Uh...you're what?


Oh sorry, i forgot that was a word i made up.. 
My Cunt!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Uh...you're what?



I think maybe she means boobies, lol. But she's Scottish, lol, who knows what she means


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh sorry, i forgot that was a word i made up..
> My Cunt!



Oh dear!!!! I never woulda guessed THAT, lol.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> So you would be PROPER porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.. probs just adult erotica. lmao. 
I'm not sure the show is actually out yet..wasnt that just the preview or something??


----------



## mossystate (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I honestly cant think of any reason anyone would want to put themselves through being on a show like that.



Because they like the " OMG, LOOK AT HER "...attention....that's why. It is a desire...and NEED... to be a participant in a freak show. It's a drug. She has already said things along those lines.
---
I did not see that she was saying she wanted to die of cancer. She was being glib about her desired road to eat herself to an early death, even if she thinks she can live to 100..." we all gotta go sometime ". I also cringe when I think of how many assholes will try and connect the fat dots and have their lame ah-HA moments and think every fat person has the same mindset......but, this is not a positive for a group....it is a destructive goal of an individual...and, at the end of the day, we all will live how we are going to live. The thing that would most piss me off is if CP were to make her goal about ' size acceptance '. I have my strong personal opinions...but that one would send me over the edge.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think maybe she means boobies, lol. But she's Scottish, lol, who knows what she means


Oh! i wouldnt mind getting my mammaries out..lmao.
GD Would i think though.. cause they are HERS! lmao


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh! i wouldnt mind getting my mammaries out..lmao.
> GD Would i think though.. cause they are HERS! lmao




mmmmm. I like boobies. :smitten:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Because they like the " OMG, LOOK AT HER "...attention....that's why. It is a desire...and NEED... to be a participant in a freak show. It's a drug. She has already said things along those lines.
> ---
> .


Actually, that was the only reason i could think of but still i couldnt understand it. 
Those kinna shows give me a panic attack..Its always the same premise. Poor people shouting at each other.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> mmmmm. I like boobies. :smitten:


Yeah, they are great aren't they..:happy:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Actually, that was the only reason i could think of but still i couldnt understand it.
> Those kinna shows give me a panic attack..Its always the same premise. Poor people shouting at each other.



Just think if Dims had sound.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Just think if Dims had sound.




oh dear god.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Just think if Dims had sound.


Yeah..vallium all round!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Because they like the " OMG, LOOK AT HER "...attention....that's why. It is a desire...and NEED... to be a participant in a freak show. It's a drug. She has already said things along those lines.
> ---
> I did not see that she was saying she wanted to die of cancer. She was being glib about her desired road to eat herself to an early death, even if she thinks she can live to 100..." we all gotta go sometime ". I also cringe when I think of how many assholes will try and connect the fat dots and have their lame ah-HA moments and think every fat person has the same mindset......but, this is not a positive for a group....it is a destructive goal of an individual...and, at the end of the day, we all will live how we are going to live. The thing that would most piss me off is if CP were to make her goal about ' size acceptance '. I have my strong personal opinions...but that one would send me over the edge.



I don't know CP personally nor anything about her beyond what I've read here. I will say among _some_ fetishists, the experience of "humiliation" is a turn on, as is, to a degree, the idea that one's fetish practices in some way intrude on real life.

IOW, some sexual activities can be, and are, practiced in private and nobody would ever know what consenting adults were doing. With weight gain, obviously, if somebody gains a lot of weight not only is it going to be apparent but it's going to affect daily activities (an office chair will break, somebody will go out and not be able to fit into a booth, the seam on clothes will split, etc.) For some fetishists, these things are a turn-on and having them happen is an integral part of their sexuality.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 13, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't know CP personally nor anything about her beyond what I've read here. I will say among _some_ fetishists, the experience of "humiliation" is a turn on, as is, to a degree, the idea that one's fetish practices in some way intrude on real life.
> 
> IOW, some sexual activities can be, and are, practiced in private and nobody would ever know what consenting adults were doing. With weight gain, obviously, if somebody gains a lot of weight not only is it going to be apparent but it's going to affect daily activities (an office chair will break, somebody will go out and not be able to fit into a booth, the seam on clothes will split, etc.) For some fetishists, these things are a turn-on and having them happen is an integral part of their sexuality.



Yeah, I know.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh sorry, i forgot that was a word i made up..
> My Cunt!



lmao...nice


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmm i guess we will have to wait and see what the reaction is when the show is aired.
usually the clips are put together to make it look more shocking than it is just to get people interested, it does seem harsh well harsher than other shows about it. there were a couple talk shows with active gainers and feedees on them that went well. and well it is tyra so everything is played up and blown way out of proportion. and well nobody likes tyra anyways anymore...


----------



## mango (Mar 13, 2009)

*I'd be interested to see the show too.

Maybe I can TVR it as I'll be busy Monday arvo.


From what I heard, Madame Tyra got so annoyed and flustered, she didn't have the professional poise and acumen to complete the show and rudely stormed off the stage.

*


----------



## bexy (Mar 13, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Given that Donna is an active member of the Dimensions community and a kind, sweet woman, I'm shocked at some of what I've seen on this brief thread already.
> 
> *Anyone with HALF a brain, can see that Donna's appearance on the show was about her desire to gain, NOT about fat acceptance. This in no way will "damage fat acceptance". * Ignoramuses will always be ignoramuses.
> 
> ...



Ruby I just wanted to mention the highlighted part of your post. 
In previous threads, namely this one, Donna has actually asked "us" as a community what we want her to say on our behalves. I understand that in that particular thread she was referring to a documentary and not the Tyra show, but she did go on to say in this post...



> we are united together the common thread is being big..we have to be unified to be a force..like it or not if you are plus size its you and me baby against the world even though Im a feedee we stand shoulder to shoulder being a big women I do have a voice for the community and I will use it..



The reason I bring this up is that although this particular appearance may have been about feederim, Donna has made it clear on numerous occasions that she believes she can, and that she wishes to speak for every category in the broad spectrum of fat admiration, BBWS, SSBBWS, gaining, feeding etc.

As for the show, I probably won't get to see it and it will probably be a stupid piece of sensationalism, as are most Tyra episodes. 

I just wanted to make the point that the reason so many people tend to object to her making shows and appearances like this is because of her desire to speak for people other than herself. 

Really don't mean to be rude or funny, just sayin'


----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2009)

Never mind...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 13, 2009)

bexy said:


> Ruby I just wanted to mention the highlighted part of your post.
> In previous threads, namely this one, Donna has actually asked "us" as a community what we want her to say on our behalves. I understand that in that particular thread she was referring to a documentary and not the Tyra show, but she did go on to say in this post...
> 
> 
> ...




Even though I was (And still am) pissed at how most of Dims reacted to another poster in a related thread, I can't watch, nor support this particular instance. However, I wouldn't anyway because I know how fake Tyra is now, and as said: It's innately sensationalist from the get-go here. 


It's all she wrote...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 13, 2009)

Nevertheless, I love Tyra.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 13, 2009)

oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god. 
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.
oh god.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 13, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Did we honestly expect ANY different? I for one, knew how dumb....oh never mind....I sould like a broken record.



Yeah. It is like that.


----------



## Preston (Mar 13, 2009)

Somehow, saying "This is exactly what we knew would happen" just doesn't cut it.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

_*I agree with Ruby, Donna is a very sweet person. I've met her in person, along with her boyfriend, on several occasions. I've had some very nice conversations with her. I wish everyone who has had a bad experience with her online could meet her to see what a nice person she is in reality. I usually try to keep an open mind with people and see their point of view. I think it's interesting to see another perspective on life and who am I to judge? We only live once, and if she wants to live out her dreams, then good for her for having the courage to do so. She's an adult, and seems to have the ability to stick up for herself. She knows what she says and does is controversial, but so were a lot of things in years past, that are accepted and mainstream now. Nobody ever made a difference in this world by sitting in a corner, being quiet and following the rules. I simply wanted to give my opinion on the subject because I genuinely like Donna and respect her right to live her life any way she chooses. *_


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> oh god.
> oh god.
> oh god.
> oh god.
> ...



I'll meet your oh god and raise you a what the hell was she thinking???

*sigh*

Oh, and cancer? Less than fun, as someone currently going through it. Yeah. Um. Not something to just breeze past. People don't just "up and die" of cancer. They often die slowly, agonizingly, losing their lives a piece at a time and leave their loved ones with a lot of pain and a lot of debt. Is that really something to treat lightly? I'm thinking... not so much.


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 14, 2009)

Regardless of which, I applaud Donna for coming out and being honest knowing its not easy especially with such personal subject matter.
I am glad in one of the stills to see her husband firmly behind her.
I also think it's evident that some posters here obviously are affraid the world will view them, the way they may view Donna when the episode airs.
I think it's truly sad to see how limited this board can be, then again it also reminds me of why people stop posting, communicating sharing et al.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 14, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*I agree with Ruby, Donna is a very sweet person. I've met her in person, along with her boyfriend, on several occasions. I've had some very nice conversations with her. I wish everyone who has had a bad experience with her online could meet her to see what a nice person she is in reality. I usually try to keep an open mind with people and see their point of view. I think it's interesting to see another perspective on life and who am I to judge? We only live once, and if she wants to live out her dreams, then good for her for having the courage to do so. She's an adult, and seems to have the ability to stick up for herself. She knows what she says and does is controversial, but so were a lot of things in years past, that are accepted and mainstream now. Nobody ever made a difference in this world by sitting in a corner, being quiet and following the rules. I simply wanted to give my opinion on the subject because I genuinely like Donna and respect her right to live her life any way she chooses. *_




I have to say S, that while I do not agree with what she is doing from the viewpoint that she is a mother of a young man and a small daughter, I was very touched with her obvious love for her children and her tenderness towards them in the YouTube piece.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm recording it and will likely have some kind of viewing chez moi. I know I can't face watching that show alone!



mango said:


> *I'd be interested to see the show too.
> 
> Maybe I can TVR it as I'll be busy Monday arvo.
> 
> ...


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 14, 2009)

don't feed the animals


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

_*I've met her beautiful daughter. You're right, she really does love her. I've talked to her about my fear of size issues in regards to raising a small child. She gave me some good tips and it was great to talk to someone who was able to alleviate some of my fears.*_



Susannah said:


> I have to say S, that while I do not agree with what she is doing from the viewpoint that she is a mother of a young man and a small daughter, I was very touched with her obvious love for her children and her tenderness towards them in the YouTube piece.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 14, 2009)

regardless of my personal, vituperative thoughts on cp, as i said in bighotbombshells' sunny thread...

even if the publicity's not harmful per se, what good comes out of this? (other than $$$) what makes it worth the risk?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 14, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*I agree with Ruby, Donna is a very sweet person. I've met her in person, along with her boyfriend, on several occasions. I've had some very nice conversations with her. I wish everyone who has had a bad experience with her online could meet her to see what a nice person she is in reality. I usually try to keep an open mind with people and see their point of view. I think it's interesting to see another perspective on life and who am I to judge? We only live once, and if she wants to live out her dreams, then good for her for having the courage to do so. She's an adult, and seems to have the ability to stick up for herself. She knows what she says and does is controversial, but so were a lot of things in years past, that are accepted and mainstream now. Nobody ever made a difference in this world by sitting in a corner, being quiet and following the rules. I simply wanted to give my opinion on the subject because I genuinely like Donna and respect her right to live her life any way she chooses. *_



Yeah, it is her life. It is also ' our ' lives, when she continues to believe she is speaking for any person...other than herself. There is a history here. As for things being accepted by the mainstream and making a difference....FOR FUCKS SAKE! She is not Rosa Parks. She is not a trailblazer for a huge group of women. She is one woman who says she does not like to move and she wants to weigh 1,000 pounds...who has given us a glimpse into her disturbed childhood and dares people to connect the dots and say boo. Yes, she has every legal right to live her life the way she wants, and I do aaaaaabsolutely get the desire to defend that. I don't go searching for the other places she hangs out at online. She comes here and asks questions that include me?...I'ma gonna open this mouth. As for her kids...that is another can of worms. Let's just say that if I ever see CP's Guide To Raising Kids...I will remove one of my own ovaries with a long swizzlestick with a jaunty umbrella on the end of it...cuz I will have been drinking...lots. And, no, I do not doubt her basic love for her kids.:doh: I also do not doubt her ability to be nice to people. Ummmmmm.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, it is her life. It is also ' our ' lives, when she continues to believe she is speaking for any person...other than herself. There is a history here. As for things being accepted by the mainstream and making a difference....FOR FUCKS SAKE! She is not Rosa Parks. She is not a trailblazer for a huge group of women. She is one woman who says she does not like to move and she wants to weigh 1,000 pounds...who has given us a glimpse into her disturbed childhood and dares people to connect the dots and say boo. Yes, she has every legal right to live her life the way she wants, and I do aaaaaabsolutely get the desire to defend that. I don't go searching for the other places she hangs out at online. She comes here and asks questions that include me?...I'ma gonna open this mouth. As for her kids...that is another can of worms. Let's just say that if I ever see CP's Guide To Raising Kids...I will remove one of my own ovaries with a long swizzlestick with a jaunty umbrella on the end of it...cuz I will have been drinking...lots. And, no, I do not doubt her basic love for her kids.:doh: I also do not doubt her ability to be nice to people. Ummmmmm.



*Repsuden worthy*


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 14, 2009)

Representative of this community, the size acceptance community, and/or the fat acceptance community? Maybe. Maybe not. Maybe for some she is a prime example. Maybe for others she is nothing at all what we hope to represent us. It's her choice to go through with the ordeal, and she certainly has my support. She might not represent me, personally, but I think she represents some aspect of any form of fat acceptance.

The less time we worry about how people perceive us, I think the better off we are. So she says she represents you or us. If someone asks, just say "she does not represent me." I'm more inclined to think that many people will understand that one person cannot represent thousands of people, at least all of those people.

I don't know if I have a point. She's doing what she wants. I'll do what I want. I'll believe the way I believe, no matter what anyone says about me, including those that supposedly represent me.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2009)

We have to assess ourselves too though. We have a right to an opinion, but there are times when recognizing our differences can be the very thing that keeps us from killing each other.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 14, 2009)

Chimpi...I did say she does not represent me. I just used more words, and my special colorful way of doing the job. I am not waiting for someone to ask. I am taking the initiative. Hell, there would BE no opinions and people speaking up about anything...if the best thing is to say nothing. I would ask that those who don't like CP being judged...well, I ask that they not ever judge...thanks. Pure ' live and let live ' is not possible. As she is doing her thing......I am doing mine. And so it goes.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 14, 2009)

I think there comes a point where we just have to let it go, and let it be. CP is just going to do her thing, regardless of any objections, and frankly it is tiring to have to keep up the fight to have her see how she is endangering her very life.

What can we do? Nothing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think that's the big issue here. It's some of the statements said that cover too many people, and/or too many movements/concepts. 

It's ok to do your own thing, but one has to stay focused on who they are speaking about, and what concepts/movements they're speaking for when it's involves a community that mixes people from many schools of thought.


----------



## Emma (Mar 14, 2009)

Is the add online anywhere? I'd like to see.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> Is the add online anywhere? I'd like to see.



http://tyrashow.warnerbros.com/

Monday. I don't know if it works in the UK, but SHINKUU TATSUMAKI!


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 14, 2009)

I see a lot of similar things posted from other than CP. Except they aren't on television, they have all sorts of wacky goals. What makes it acceptable for them, but not her? You can't have two standards! Also, what is done is done. You can't change the fact it's going to air on Monday. Attacking someone needlessly is really akin to bullying. One more thing: talk shows always sensationalize issues and I don't like how they handle a multitude of things. This really isn't any different but I don't expect Tyra to handle the subject with kid gloves.


----------



## Emma (Mar 14, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://tyrashow.warnerbros.com/
> 
> Monday. I don't know if it works in the UK, but SHINKUU TATSUMAKI!



Thanks, yes it does work. I'm just waiting on it loading.. sloooooow!


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 14, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I see a lot of similar things posted from other than CP. *Except they aren't on television**, **they have all sorts of wacky goals. **What makes it acceptable for them, but not her?* You can't have two standards! Also, what is done is done. You can't change the fact it's going to air on Monday. Attacking someone needlessly is really akin to bullying. One more thing: talk shows always sensationalize issues and I don't like how they handle a multitude of things. This really isn't any different but I don't expect Tyra to handle the subject with kid gloves.



You answered your own question- the crucial difference is that she's on tv and has expressed desire to act as a spokesperson of sorts (as stated in the other thread). Do what you want on your own time, but don't presume to represent others. It is my belief that her public presence on Tyra negatively affects other people.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 14, 2009)

I just wanna say...

CP, your man is looking sharp!! woo. lol


----------



## kayrae (Mar 14, 2009)

It'll be titled : Who will be America's Next Top BBW?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 14, 2009)

I think that what some of us see, is that no tv show will have to ' sensationalize ' this situation. We have already seen what we have seen...straight from the source. No, we can't know what every person does in private ( nor should we ), unless the shit hits the fan and there is great fallout. Is any discussion allowed...then? 
---------------------
If CP did not have kids, I would still have some strong feelings, but I truly would be able to more easily get to a place of shrugging and knowing that she is an adult who has the right to live her life, and I would be just damned sad that she lived the life she did, that caused her to want this dream. With kids in the mix...there is no shrugging, and this is no longer a ' wacky goal '. A goal is much different than having things get away from you, for a variety of reasons. I also wonder about those closest to her. I can only hear the theme music to the show... Intervention. Many of those who actively support CP's goals would not do so if the outcome from her obsession and her childhood trauma ( again, only going on what she herself has shared )...were not about fat. Maybe think about that. I can't just pretend I did not read what I read. I swear there really is a Twilight Zone, Auntie Em.

yes, i realize i am repeating myself


----------



## mergirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I am also confused by someone being a gainer and actively gaining who has also lost weight because they wanted wls to lose weight!? I just dont get that. Is sounds really conflicted to me.


----------



## Preston (Mar 14, 2009)

You know, the fact that CP would go on Tyra and do something like this doesn't phase me, what does is the multitude of people jumping to her defense, for reasons that make zero sense.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2009)

In case it was missed the first time, I'm bolding and hugeifying this:



sweet&fat said:


> *You answered your own question- the crucial difference is that she's on tv and has expressed desire to act as a spokesperson of sorts (as stated in the other thread). Do what you want on your own time, but don't presume to represent others. It is my belief that her public presence on Tyra negatively affects other people.*


----------



## Preston (Mar 14, 2009)

Hell, if someone can come up with *one* good thing that CP on Tyra could possibly cause for this community, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 14, 2009)

Preston said:


> Hell, if someone can come up with *one* good thing that CP on Tyra could possibly cause for this community, I'll eat my hat.



... This is why we're friends. :wubu:


Personally, I can't wait to watch it. Honestly... I think it's going to be hilarious. Did anyone watch the preview on the website? I'm probably going to piss my pants. Are you worried about people misrepresenting you? Don't be. It's fucking TYRA. Anyone who takes day time television seriously needs to be hit in the face anyway... Unless they're watching oprah. that's a whole different can of pork and beans. 

And, umm, can I just say... I think CP will represent the members of *another* website, which shall remain anonymous, rather well...


you fuckers know exactly what i'm talking about.

but seriously. She can only represent *you* if you LET her. So don't. I'm part of this community, I'm just doin' my 'thang. I'm not going to let someone who acts like they have nothing more than an elementary school education represent me. And do you know why I don't have to? 
because if anyone asks me, I can always just look at them, say the bitch is crazy and explain MYSELF....

End.


----------



## Preston (Mar 14, 2009)

Repp'd, mofo!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 14, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'll meet your oh god and raise you a what the hell was she thinking???
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Oh, and cancer? Less than fun, as someone currently going through it. Yeah. Um. Not something to just breeze past. People don't just "up and die" of cancer. They often die slowly, agonizingly, losing their lives a piece at a time and leave their loved ones with a lot of pain and a lot of debt. Is that really something to treat lightly? I'm thinking... not so much.



THIS!



krismiss said:


> ... This is why we're friends. :wubu:
> 
> 
> Personally, I can't wait to watch it. Honestly... I think it's going to be hilarious. Did anyone watch the preview on the website? I'm probably going to piss my pants. Are you worried about people misrepresenting you? Don't be. It's fucking TYRA. Anyone who takes day time television seriously needs to be hit in the face anyway... Unless they're watching oprah. that's a whole different can of pork and beans.
> ...



AND THIS!


I couldn't rep either of you wonderful ladies. :doh:


----------



## Weeze (Mar 15, 2009)

Preston said:


> Repp'd, mofo!



You're my favorite drunkard.


----------



## T_Devil (Mar 15, 2009)

Eh, Whatever.

I've given up on all of it. People can do what they want to do. It's not worth fighting over anymore. I'm fat and she's speaking for me?
I sure hope not.
Why should I care? She's gonna do it anyways, nothing's gonna stop her. I hope she didn't fall on the steps to get on the stage. 

She doesn't speak for me. She doesn't represent me. If people are going to put me in the same jar as her, they're gonna learn really fast that not all fat people are the same. I don't care what she does. I don't care who it affects. If I did, it would hurt. Life's too short.

The more CP and people like her go out and do this, The less I actually care about Size Acceptance in general. I know, I'm the enemy, kill me. I just hate it when people make a choice to get so huge that their mobility is hindered, get in front of a camera and say "Look at me! Look at me!" because people look at them..... and then they look at _me_.

Then I have to Mr. Charming and say "The fuck YOU looking at?".

So, I don't know. Whatever. Don't take it personally, that's all I got.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 15, 2009)

I've seen this show:


Collared Princess says and does outrageous things.
People are outraged and react negatively. 
Collared Princess responds with righteous indignation.
People are outraged and react negatively. 
Collared Princess eats it up. 
People are outraged and react negatively. 
Repeat.

I'm gonna watch that same show performed again on Monday, and enjoy the circus that's put on display for our benefit. And then I'll turn off the TV, start dinner for my husband, and feel very happy about my life.


----------



## T_Devil (Mar 15, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I've seen this show:
> 
> 
> Collared Princess says and does outrageous things.
> ...


I don't watch Tyra so I could care less. She's got a crazy fat lady on her show, yay, good for her.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Isn't this just a repeat of the other thread where everyone tore into Donna for going on the show?

I tried to think of what to say and long, drawn out response to the people who are offended but I'm just going to say fuck it, sit back with my popcorn and watch the show.

I like fat chicks and a fat chick is going to be on my tv, that's good enough for me


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't really get the cancer comment. How can anyone know they are going to die of cancer? Anyways I'll hold off saying more until I've seen the show and can hear what she said in context. 

Is anyone going to be able to record this and stick it online?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sam and Kris, I've repped you both too recently, but damn. Nail, meet head of hammer.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 15, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't really get the cancer comment. How can anyone know they are going to die of cancer? Anyways I'll hold off saying more until I've seen the show and can hear what she said in context.



I'm with you on that.
I plan on watching it more than once. 
My boyfriend hates Tyra and wants to watch it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 15, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I've seen this show:
> 
> 
> Collared Princess says and does outrageous things.
> ...



being predictable doesn't make it any less bad for everyone


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> being predictable doesn't make it any less bad for everyone



Yes. It's a rather clever that way.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 15, 2009)

Come people it's the wannabe oprah were talking about here, yes it will be a train wreck but it will soon be forgot as well.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 16, 2009)

Reminds me of when Raqui was on Tyra. For the most part it went well, but she did get bashed by a few people and it was debated around the net for a few days. 

My wife watches Tyra every so often when the topics are interesting. She's not bad and she tries to be fat friendly, but she's definately no Ricki Lake.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 16, 2009)

I just recently watched Raqui on Tyra actually. I thought it was rather good.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

I Hate Tyra.
She Degrades Happy Women Cause she thinks she knows what's best for them.
What the hell do women need? an OTHER mother? GTFO My Television, Tyra!


..xD However. If It does air here in WI, I plan on watching it.
Though I think I will end up cringing. It takes a LOT of balls and pride to go on Tyra.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 16, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Hate Tyra.
> She Degrades Happy Women Cause she thinks she knows what's best for them.
> What the hell do women need? an OTHER mother? GTFO My Television, Tyra!
> 
> ...



Also, it's kinda hard to take her talking about size acceptance seriously when she's part of an industry that has to be the most superficial line of work in the world. 

Raqui on Tyra was rather good, because she's the type of woman that will tell you where to go. lol


----------



## kayrae (Mar 16, 2009)

See, I won't be watching it because I don't watch TV. YouTube links please! (Whenever someone uploads it anyway)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

Well While Tyra Herself looks like she's a breeze away from pulling a Mary Poppins, I could never imagine her being Size Accepting. Then seeing her on ANTM.. Ugh.


There's only so much of that woman I can handle.
Commercials are the perfect dosage! -Nod-


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 16, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Well While Tyra Herself looks like she's a breeze away from pulling a Mary Poppins, I could never imagine her being Size Accepting. Then seeing her on ANTM.. Ugh.
> 
> 
> There's only so much of that woman I can handle.
> Commercials are the perfect dosage! -Nod-



Indeed. I can't STAND ANTM. They seem to pull flaws from thin air....and the models are usually so damn catty.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the cattiness! Ha


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 16, 2009)

I think this just needs to be put to rest.

From my PoV, I take it that Tyra needed someone to yell at. I mean, she is a decent woman when it comes to topics that need to be yelled at. I know that the eating oneself into an early grave is bit... well, much. Cancer? I dunno about that. Then again, what doesn't cause cancer. I hear that working the night shift can give that to you, I am pretty sure blinking your eyes too much will cause cancer too.

Nevertheless, this will do quite the opposite of helping out the Fat Acceptance movement, maybe some damage here and there, but nothing we can't recover from. I think C.P. knew what the show was about, and thats fine... Its what the audience will think and say that will damage us, even if it is just a little.

Any who, what I am trying to say is. If you are invited onto this show for a topic that you may find... harmful, why bother doing it? Nothing good will come from it. I can't say I am ever pleased about seeing this stuff on the tv. Personally, IMO, I think it is just a firing squad of ones person.

Sorry if I offended anyone or made it seem like I was an ass


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 16, 2009)

I hate the fact that your average human prefers image over substance. It sucks that if the choice is between giving a brilliant young personable woman that has degrees up the wazoo her own talk show, and giving one to a super model, the super model will win out every time. I've just never seen any innate intelligence emanating from Tyra. When the topic is breast enlargements or anorexia, she's a genius. But something beyond such things she's a frantic wide-eyed twit. I'm actually amazed Sarah Palin didn't help McCain win in a landslide!


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

GordoNegro said:


> Regardless of which, I applaud Donna for coming out and being honest knowing its not easy especially with such personal subject matter. *snippy*


i'm pretty sure it wasn't *that *hard to share.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 16, 2009)

Am I the only one where who loves ANTM?


----------



## Rowan (Mar 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Am I the only one where who loves ANTM?



Nah...I watch it


----------



## Preston (Mar 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Isn't this just a repeat of the other thread where everyone tore into Donna for going on the show?
> 
> I tried to think of what to say and long, drawn out response to the people who are offended but I'm just going to say fuck it, sit back with my popcorn and watch the show.
> 
> I like fat chicks and a fat chick is going to be on my tv, that's good enough for me



To be fair, your credibilty hit the toilet when you sang about girls the size "of a truck." The fact that you're so accepting of something so damaging toward the entire movement with the justification you used above is just sad. The "fat chick" on your TV is going to make an absolute ass of herself in front of millions of people, all the while proclaiming that she represents YOU and the women you find attractive.

But, she's fun to look at, so whatever. Think with your brain, and not your other parts, dude.


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Am I the only one where who loves ANTM?



No, no no, I am obsessed!! 
I also like Tyra Banks on the whole. I just think all chat shows are sensationlist.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2009)

For some reason the only thing I can think to add is how much I wish they'd not air this episode.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 16, 2009)

I got a call today from a friend - she is a big girl..doesn't come here, but knows that I do. She was calling to tell me about the "crazy woman" on Tyra, wondering if I knew her. Her mind automatically made the connection between Donna and Dimensions. 

I also took a few minutes to look over the comments on the Tyra site. I'm sure you can all imagine what the general tone of them is, but what troubles me is that there are several commenting on the men highlighted on the show, and how they must be controlling, selfish people to actually want their women fat - which is, after all, a death sentence, donchaknow. 

Someone tell me again how this isn't detrimental to fat acceptance? Or, better yet, what's the whole point of it to begin with? What's the benefit? There's a difference between living a life with pride in who and what you are, regardless of what society thinks, and putting yourself up for public scrutiny like a circus sideshow under the guise of "showing fat pride". Doing the latter isn't going to help people think more objectively about fat people...it makes people drop their jaws and say "Oh my god, is that woman nuts??" and reinforce all the negative stereotypes there are about fat people (and in this case, the people who love them).


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 16, 2009)

Preston said:


> To be fair, your credibilty hit the toilet when you sang about girls the size "of a truck." The fact that you're so accepting of something so damaging toward the entire movement with the justification you used above is just sad. The "fat chick" on your TV is going to make an absolute ass of herself in front of millions of people, all the while proclaiming that she represents YOU and the women you find attractive.
> 
> But, she's fun to look at, so whatever. Think with your brain, and not your other parts, dude.



For you to attack a song I wrote as a tribute to big girls back when I was in high school, that puts your own credibility in the toilet.

I was 17 when I wrote it, I had a love for big girls then and I still do now. For you to say I don't think with my brain is just insulting. Donna has children and a husband, she's a human being and she's doing what so many others don't have the balls to do. Sure they have immobility fantasises or desires to be but would never go on a nationwide audience and say it. I like the idea of a fat chick on my screen because its nice to see them get publicity, not just be eye candy. Ever watch Vicar of Dibley, Dawn French is hilarious in the role she plays and rarely does anything bbw related (other than the Christmas episode). 

As for the show being damaging toward the entire movement? It doesn't damage me at all, it only makes things better. Like I posted in another thread, a lot of people are going to be offended but those same people get offended every time someone sneezes wrong, I could care less what they think. What I'm thinking about is the one or two people that will look at Donna, her confidence, her sexuality and go "If she's fat and loving it, then maybe its not such a bad thing" THAT'S part of the movement, who seriously gives a damn if society offended? 

How many people were offended by the Pigs is Pigs cartoon from the 50's that ended up inspiring many of today's generation of current bbw's and gainers? I know its not the same as Tyra, but the similarity is what most people found funny or offensive, others found inspiration in.

Think back 10 years ago to when Dimensions was a magazine and the internet was in its infancy, how many people were offended by fat porn and yet how many were inspired to love fat women? Were non bbw's and even bbw's offended that a fat woman would have the audacity to show off in a bikini, yes they were...but others found inspiration in it.

I will admit the cancer statement went too far, that seriously wasnt right and I don't condone it seeing as my own grandmother died of it.....but the fact Donna was open about being a feedee and a ssbbw, THAT'S what's I support.

If you don't like fat women talking about wanting to get fatter, don't watch the show. If you want a wholesome panel of bbw's discussing how great it is to be fat, its not going to happen. Society is cruel and the mainstream want people to look a certain way and its not going to change, however if someone watches the Tyra show and becomes interested in fat chicks or is ok with being one, then something good came out of it.

Yes, I know she offended people with the cancer comments....but she's a ssbbw talking about how great it is to be one on national television. Nobody made fun of the bbw's who went on Dr Keith Ablow and said the same thing so why is everyone picking on Donna?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 16, 2009)

I will be watching this. Got the TV all ready and on the channel for the airing at four. This will probably be a clusterfuck.


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

If any kind person could upload this somehow so us UK peeps could see it I would be very grateful.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

Based only on the commercial clip, I'm not at all worried about C.P. trying to speak for anyone. Her viewpoint, her goals, her beliefs, her background and her lifestyle - they're all extreme, and counter to what 99.9% of the public will believe is anywhere _near _reasonable. At first glance, she may look like any other very fat woman - but the minute she begins to speak, I'm sure it will be more than clear that her words pertain to her alone. 







And if she wants to dance in the middle of the Jersey Turnpike with her underpants on her head, that's fine. I guarantee there will be an audience for that too. 

But let's get something perfectly clear. The one thing I take *complete* offense to is the notion that C.P. is some 'community trailblazer', bringing ssbbw life into the open and being taken advantage of by the Big Mean Tabloid Talk Show. C.P. is there representing herself, and her life, and don't think for a moment that she isn't completely aware of all the negativity that's going to create. She's on TV talking about eating herself to DEATH (hence the cancer statement), and if you see that as a good thing for anyone else, then you might as well be the next guest on the show.


----------



## Preston (Mar 16, 2009)

Sam is completely right. CP making an ass of herself is just what she does. Fish swim, Donna looks like a nutter. I couldn't care less about her.

What does bother me is all the people defending her. I thought most of us were smart enough to just... not.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Khayes.. I loved your song btw! it was funny.. and i could see you really ment it!!
Will need to send you a copy of my song "fat chicks yeah yeah yeah" and you can put some bass on it... its a work in progress mind!! 
xmer


----------



## kayrae (Mar 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Am I the only one where who loves ANTM?



I used to watch it. I'd probably continue to watch it if I knew of a site that housed all the episodes.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Preston said:


> Sam is completely right. CP making an ass of herself is just what she does. Fish swim, Donna looks like a nutter. I couldn't care less about her.
> 
> What does bother me is all the people defending her. I thought most of us were smart enough to just... not.


I dont see much defence here.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2009)

Isn't Jae suppoused to be on the same show... I remember something written her earlier about she being on the same show as this Donna person.

Btw, I doubt everyone thinks that Donna speak for all BBWs, SSBBWs and FA's.


----------



## FAinPA (Mar 16, 2009)

I watched the episode here in Philadelphia from 10a-11a this morning. I think enough has been said about Donna and her husband and family and I have nothing to add there. It was nice to see BBWJae (I think it was her?) and her mom and husband. No matter what, I hope they do resolve whatever differences they might be having (you can never tell on TV what the producers are doing to up the drama ante). They seem to be a nice, young BBW/FA couple and I hope they can find their way together in this world.

Lastly, Jackie Guerra seems like quite a sellout, huh? She used to be a kind of casual, yet public, fat acceptance supporter. She was on that Style Network show called _You're Invited_ for a while when she was much larger and her size was never an issue, even on a madly image-driven network like Style. I'm guessing she had WLS and now flaunts her thinner self for the sole purpose of making dollars. Kudos to you Jackie. Ooh, here's 25 things you need to know about her (y'know, now that she's skinny this is important stuff!)
Oiy


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Khayes.. I loved your song btw! it was funny.. and i could see you really ment it!!
> Will need to send you a copy of my song "fat chicks yeah yeah yeah" and you can put some bass on it... its a work in progress mind!!
> xmer



I'd be glad to....I was actually working on another fat positive song but I left my bass back home when I moved to NY. :doh:

Once I go back and get it, would be cool to work on Fat Chicks yeah yeah yeah lol


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I'd be glad to....I was actually working on another fat positive song but I left my bass back home when I moved to NY. :doh:
> 
> Once I go back and get it, would be cool to work on Fat Chicks yeah yeah yeah lol


Whoot! I need to go through my pc (which is not even un packed yet) and actually find the song.. or you can ask george or edx for a copy! 
Think i'm actually going to record it properly soon..then you can put bass down.
I dont have any lyrics as good as your truck one though.. for 'non pc-ness but heart felt teenager fa-ness' though.. but i'm willing to be adaptable on the lyrics!


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Mar 16, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


>




just got done watching the show. and this was my expression 99% of the time. me being a feedee to some extent, i have no problem with Donna in that aspect. but it just kind of sucks that the producers had to find one of the most EXTREME and rare cases in the feederism world to broadcast to America. 

and in the thread Donna started, before the show aired, she said that she was led to believe by the producers that the show would be about "people who are comfortable in their own flesh" and after watching it today, it was totally the opposite. when i was on the tyra show a long long time ago with my good friend "kenzie", we were told that we would be representing bodacious magazine and showing that "big could be beautiful". that was what WE were led to believe the theme of the show was going to be. only to realize when we were taping it that the show was actually about teens in the porn industry, tyra was totally condescending towards us, something we didnt expect. i've kinda boycotted tyra since then, but i HAD to watch this episode. and im kind of sorry that i did.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

See..thats the thing. I bet the producers DID say it was ..'oh something about being comfortable in your own flesh'.. then when they bring you lots of cakes and things to eat while they are filming you.. you might start to think..'Hmm.. this is a wee bit either degrading/misleading'.
I really think CP got off on this. Fair enough. I really dont think anyone will henceforth on see a fat person walking down the street and think 'oh..she must be like that lady from Tyra Banks that wanted to weigh 1000lbs!!'

I watched a documentary on 'barebacking' a while back. A 'fetish' in the gay community, which is miniscule really BUT because its really shocking is 'borderline documentary worthy'. Its a 'fetish' for fucking without a condom and in the case of this documentary ..fucking without a condom with people you know have aids!
People who watched this would never in a million years think..'hmm gay people are so fucked up.. risking their lives n all.. all for the sake of a fetish'.
'Gay people' are just too diverse a group for that to happen. Fat people are too diverse a group for this 'reality' tv show to affect in a million years.
I think however feeders and gainers are being portrayed badly. I cant really speak for feeders because i'm not one, though i certainly have gainer tendencies so can understand that side of things. There have never been any feeder/gainer positive shows.. and to be honest i'm not sure there ever will be.. unless someone here gets their video cams out and makes something network worthy. Most people who are Fa's ..until they get here have only ever seen stuff like this and stuff like the docu 'fat girls and feeders' ..this is why people react so negatively about these particular fetishes most of the time ..until they actually get to know some good people who can explain it better, non sensationalised and with no adverts for beer inbetween...
hmm anyway.. i am rambling..
what was i saying? yeah tyra shou;d have her own forum.. aye whatever.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 16, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> I hate the fact that your average human prefers image over substance. It sucks that if the choice is between giving a brilliant young personable woman that has degrees up the wazoo her own talk show, and giving one to a super model, the super model will win out every time. I've just never seen any innate intelligence emanating from Tyra. When the topic is breast enlargements or anorexia, she's a genius. But something beyond such things she's a frantic wide-eyed twit.* I'm actually amazed Sarah Palin didn't help McCain win in a landslide!*



Oh my gosh, I just had to show love towards the Palin-bashing.
The attention and power that ignorant people get/have in this country is just absolutely disgusting. I mean, I think my left ass cheek would have made a more competent vice presidential candidate than Sarah Palin. And don't even get me started on her nasty white-trash offspring. *shivers*.


But, because Palin isn't relative to this particular topic, I'll comment a little bit on the actual topic of the thread. I didn't see the show, nor will I, but I don't have much of an opinion one way or the other. 
I mean, I'm sure it was obvious to Donna that she was going to get bashed on the Tyra show, so it does make me question why she would go on it to begin with. But I don't see how her own personal weight-gaining-aspirations have anything to do with the size acceptance movement or community. I mean... size acceptance and fat-fetishism are two completely different things. Granted, they occasionally overlap, but most of the time they have nothing to do with each other. So why is it that Donna going on television and discussing her own personal goal (no matter how strange and unhealthy and wrong others think her to be) is a bad thing for the size acceptance movement? Wait... don't answer that question, it was hypothetical. 


Just because of the topic, the mainstream media is going to portray it as insane and disgusting... no matter who tries to talk about it (granted again, that Donna's case is more extreme than most). 
Even on the small scale... when people find out that I'm only sexually attracted to obese men, I am verbally attacked. And I'm not even fat myself and people get visually angry at me for my preferences. The whole, "You can get anyone you want, so you must be crazy for liking fat people.... or you must have some self esteem issues." They always go to that (assholes). But honestly... I think I'm more sane than the people who accuse me of insanity on account of my preferences. 
When my fetish relationship was publicized in a small UK article, they took everything I said and exaggerated it to the point where what they published... wasn't even close to what I told them. I am guessing something similar is happening here. I'm sure for the show they will be snipping every rational thing Donna says, just to make her out to be "crazy" in order to get more ratings. 
After all... an intelligent, rational discussion regarding size-acceptance and/or fat fetishism is probably an impossibility among those who aren't involved in it. Our society is much too against fat for any sort of honest and positive discussion to take place. 


But now I'm rambling and I forgot my initial point. 
Well actually... my initial point was that Sarah Palin has the intelligence of a soiled tampon.

There.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2009)

This isn't Hyde Park - leave the politics out of it. Thanks.

/mod


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> This isn't Hyde Park - leave the politics out of it. Thanks.
> 
> /mod


I think this whole debate IS political.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think this whole debate IS political.




American/party politics - the Sarah Palin rants. This is a train wreck already, no need to add a bunch of party punches to the mix.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 16, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> American/party politics - *the Sarah Palin rants*. This is a train wreck already, no need to add a bunch of party punches to the mix.



*raises hand*
Yeah, that was my bad. :doh:

Sorry bout that one. I tend to go off on Palin rants in real life too. *smacks self*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *raises hand*
> Yeah, that was my bad. :doh:
> 
> Sorry bout that one. I tend to go off on Palin rants in real life too. *smacks self*



Hey, I totally get it... just trying to keep this confined to one CF at a time.


----------



## Preston (Mar 16, 2009)

We're seven minutes in, and this is already a fucking trainwreck. Her entire motivation for gaining is "I don't like to move." Christ.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok. Even though i think this is all a bit mental and all.
Just remember this lady has feelings and is a dims member..
pound on Tyra, on society, on being anoyed that you feel misrepresented..
But i dont think you should make it actually personal.


----------



## Preston (Mar 16, 2009)

I know, but, lord, why would you say that?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Preston said:


> I know, but, lord, why would you say that?


Cause i found myself pounding on her.. with anger. Then i realised she is me.. just she is me on another path.


----------



## Preston (Mar 16, 2009)

I meant the "I don't like to move" thing.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Ok. Even though i think this is all a bit mental and all.
> Just remember this lady has feelings and is a dims member..
> pound on Tyra, on society, on being anoyed that you feel misrepresented..
> But i dont think you should make it actually personal.



Hold on... C.P. is ON _television_, saying. this. stuff. I think folks have every right to comment on that. Her 'feelings' should be spared from that... why??? SHE brought this to Dim - SHE got us involved, and she's the reason we know about this program at all. I'm not condoning outright attacks and name-calling, but I think people should have the opportunity to say how they feel about what SHE chose to make public. 

You can't condone pounding on Tyra unless C.P. is subject to the same treatment. I'm not saying C.P. should be torn apart, but criminy, this ongoing talk of coddling her and her feelings is just fucking irritating. She started this train on the track to it's ruin, and it's only fair that she hear her fair share of the twisting metal.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hold on... C.P. is ON _television_, saying. this. stuff. I think folks have every right to comment on that. Her 'feelings' should be spared from that... why??? SHE brought this to Dim - SHE got us involved, and she's the reason we know about this program at all. I'm not condoning outright attacks and name-calling, but I think people should have the opportunity to say how they feel about what SHE chose to make public.
> 
> You can't condone pounding on Tyra unless C.P. is subject to the same treatment. I'm not saying C.P. should be torn apart, but criminy, this ongoing talk of coddling her and her feelings is just fucking irritating. She started this train on the track to it's ruin, and it's only fair that she hear her fair share of the twisting metal.




I bet she is loving every minute of it actually. She has 7+ pages of people talking about HER. She's an attention whore of the worst type.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hold on... C.P. is ON _television_, saying. this. stuff. I think folks have every right to comment on that. Her 'feelings' should be spared from that... why??? SHE brought this to Dim - SHE got us involved, and she's the reason we know about this program at all. I'm not condoning outright attacks and name-calling, but I think people should have the opportunity to say how they feel about what SHE chose to make public.
> 
> You can't condone pounding on Tyra unless C.P. is subject to the same treatment. I'm not saying C.P. should be torn apart, but criminy, this ongoing talk of coddling her and her feelings is just fucking irritating. She started this train on the track to it's ruin, and it's only fair that she hear her fair share of the twisting metal.


Yes. Just dont tear her apart.
That is all.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 16, 2009)

Preston said:


> Sam is completely right. CP making an ass of herself is just what she does. Fish swim, Donna looks like a nutter. I couldn't care less about her.
> 
> What does bother me is all the people defending her. I thought most of us were smart enough to just... not.



I personally do not agree with Donna's lifestyle, but I think your comments are a bit rude.
I am sure after seeing her interact with her children in the video that she is a very sweet and kind person.

I agree with Mer, let us not tear who she is as a person apart. That is seperate from the lifestyle she wants to lead.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hold on... C.P. is ON _television_, saying. this. stuff. I think folks have every right to comment on that. Her 'feelings' should be spared from that... why??? SHE brought this to Dim - SHE got us involved, and she's the reason we know about this program at all. I'm not condoning outright attacks and name-calling, but I think people should have the opportunity to say how they feel about what SHE chose to make public.
> 
> You can't condone pounding on Tyra unless C.P. is subject to the same treatment. I'm not saying C.P. should be torn apart, but criminy, this ongoing talk of coddling her and her feelings is just fucking irritating. She started this train on the track to it's ruin, and it's only fair that she hear her fair share of the twisting metal.



Well I have to disagree. This is a forum for Erotic Weight Gain and the forum rules say the discussion has to stay positive. In other words, this forum is for people who either engage in it or fantasize about it or like it to discuss it in a positive and supportive fashion.

Is CP extreme? Yes. Does she represent the majority of fetishists? No. 

There are plenty of forums to discuss the show but I don't think it should be done here.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well I have to disagree. This is a forum for Erotic Weight Gain and the forum rules say the discussion has to stay positive. In other words, this forum is for people who either engage in it or fantasize about it or like it to discuss it in a positive and supportive fashion.
> 
> Is CP extreme? Yes. Does she represent the majority of fetishists? No.
> 
> There are plenty of forums to discuss the show but I don't think it should be done here.



Actually, this (right here) discussion is on the main WB and the subforum rules of the EWG board do not apply right here. 

Topics are still to remain free of personal attacks and such, but positive is not a requirement in this area.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 16, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Actually, this (right here) discussion is on the main WB and the subforum rules of the EWG board do not apply right here.
> 
> Topics are still to remain free of personal attacks and such, but positive is not a requirement in this area.



My mistake....sorry.

As a fetishist though, I just feel like....I don't know...that it's like people are drawing a line as to what is and is not ok. This is truly about CP's sexuality and lifestyle. I can't call it a choice because I think it is partly NOT a choice. Human sexuality is a powerful drive.

I mean we have the super non-extreme scenario of somebody like Beyonce saying "I love my curves" and people saying "Right on!" and we have slightly more extreme scenarios on in infinite number of posts on the paysite board where FAs or feeders congratulate and praise women on paysites who have gained weight.

So it's like...we've drawn a line someplace between it being ok to express that you're turned on when a paysite shows "Before and After" shots and says "Look how fat I've gotten" and where CP is. It's like there is a point at which the collective "we" are going to accept somebody's sexuality.

Kind of like mergirl's example of fetishes in the gay community---like "Well it's your business if you're gay and that's cool BUT that barebacking s**t is just messed up." Some people are into that and that is what turns them on so why are they fair game?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Man. Its like we are talking about 'cp' like she was dead n that.
Bet she is looking over us all right now ..wanking away herself silly!!
hahaha ..come on now everyone..this is just ..
ONE BIG HUGE GIANT GAINER WANK!!!!
nothing political here..please move away.. nothing to see..


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

*still watching the show*

*DO NOT LIKE JACKIE GUERRA*

More comments later. There were so many WTF-moments and really sad moments. Don't wanna think about it for now.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> *still watching the show*
> 
> *DO NOT LIKE JACKIE GUERRA*
> 
> More comments later. There were so many WTF-moments and really sad moments. Don't wanna think about it for now.


*We, us, uk people want to see the circus* please give us this..via youtube..whatever..


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

Who is Jackie Guerra?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 16, 2009)

That was worse than a trainwreck, and I can't see how it'll help size acceptance at all. It was just about Her life and it painted Fat admirers in a negative way.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> *We, us, uk people want to see the circus* please give us this..via youtube..whatever..



I have a file, but it's a windows media format (1.75 gig) that youtube can't handle. Maybe someone else has it in some format that will work. 



> Who is Jackie Guerra?



She's an ex-fattie who basically condemned anyone over 400 pounds to death. And then she said ugly things. Honestly, I just hate her right now. 

The whole show was just disturbing (on many levels).


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Samantha for the info. Wonder why they put her on that particular show...


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 16, 2009)

It's not because of her sexuality inherently... it's because she's taking it on tv, and especially because she's ostensibly acting as some kind of spokesperson, or at least that has been her stated goal in other parts of this forum. THAT'S why many people (including me) are upset. 

Your posts show that you don't think her tv appearance is detrimental (correct me if I'm wrong), but a LOT of people do. If you've ever thought that it's difficult to explain feederism to your friends, multiply that potential misunderstanding/disconnect by a million and that's the situation here. People who are already acquainted with the fat community on dims fight all the time and misunderstand each other when it comes to these issues. It's a tall order indeed to expect that a tv audience with no previous knowledge of these topics will understand and not negatively stereotype CP and fat people in general because of her sensationalist appearance on Tyra.



LoveBHMS said:


> My mistake....sorry.
> 
> As a fetishist though, I just feel like....I don't know...that it's like people are drawing a line as to what is and is not ok. This is truly about CP's sexuality and lifestyle. I can't call it a choice because I think it is partly NOT a choice. Human sexuality is a powerful drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2009)

bexy said:


> Thanks Samantha for the info. Wonder why they put her on that particular show...



A cage match isn't any fun without an enemy.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 16, 2009)

"I don't want you to talk anymore." 

^- Tyra says, I agree.


I'd love to see fat people on the 'tube who aren't insane or damaged goods, just once.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 16, 2009)

Given the nature of most of the talks shows - they are all about "the ratings". I had to laugh when I saw the title of the Show "Embracing Obesity" - what a crock of shit. Maybe folks are pissed that this talk show was used to express this aspect of Feederism.

I think if you were to replace Donna's lifestyle "Feederism" with any other aspect of the Size Acceptance community and throw in the surprise audience "comments" remarks from the host you have the recipe for a train wreck in the makings. We saw how the previous dimmers were treated on a prior appearences. 

Now, I've met Donna and Philippe at past Bashes and they are a lovely couple. I just don't think that this show was the best venue for their cause. 
After all The Tyra Show is more (Morton Downey/Geraldo/Jerry Springer/Jenny Jones) than Oprah.

Donna's After Show Comments


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Now, I've met Donna and Philippe at past Bashes and they are a lovely couple. I just don't think that this show was the best venue for *their cause*.
> After all The Tyra Show is more (Morton Downey/Geraldo/Jerry Springer/Jenny Jones) than Oprah.



Lol, what cause!?? How is this a cause exactly?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 16, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> It's not because of her sexuality inherently... it's because she's taking it on tv, and especially because she's ostensibly acting as some kind of spokesperson, or at least that has been her stated goal in other parts of this forum. THAT'S why many people (including me) are upset.
> 
> Your posts show that you don't think her tv appearance is detrimental (correct me if I'm wrong), but a LOT of people do. If you've ever thought that it's difficult to explain feederism to your friends, multiply that potential misunderstanding/disconnect by a million and that's the situation here. People who are already acquainted with the fat community on dims fight all the time and misunderstand each other when it comes to these issues. It's a tall order indeed to expect that a tv audience with no previous knowledge of these topics will understand and not negatively stereotype CP and fat people in general because of her sensationalist appearance on Tyra.



Well to be strictly honest, I don't think taking your sex life on tv is a good idea in any case. I think it should be a private matter and I think the notion of anyone "getting it" should be a moot point because sexuality is a private matter and it can no more be explained than can taste in food, music, art, or activities.

I'm just viewing this from a different frame of reference. I don't see CP as a "fat person", I see her as a fetishist. Beyond not worrying over how her appearance affects people's views on feederism, I don't really think anyone should be worrying over anyone else's sex life.

Cause here's the thing. I don't try to explain feederism or FFA to my friends beyond "oh this is what I'm into." Sexuality is private and I think most people could not explain it even if they wanted to. I posted a story on the Main Board about something that happened at work where a coworker mentioned my being a chubby chaser. Nobody has ever asked me to explain in any more than they've asked me to explain why I don't like tequila or rap music. IOW, you just like what you like.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe I don't know a lot about fetishes or feederism, but I just didn't see that any of C.P.'s comments, goals or desires had *anything* to do with sexuality, or even conscious choice. That aspect (sexuality, attraction to fat) was quite clear on the part of Philippe, and even Jennifer's husband - but I got a distinctly different motivation from C.P. Maybe that's just my perception, or maybe those ideas were somehow coaxed out by clever editing. I don't know.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish there were somewhere that file could be hosted. I'd also like to see the show.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 16, 2009)

more like tireda skanks

amirite


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 16, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I wish there were somewhere that file could be hosted. I'd also like to see the show.



if someone has a file of the show they can post it to megaupload.com


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Maybe I don't know a lot about fetishes or feederism, but I just didn't see that any of C.P.'s comments, goals or desires had *anything* to do with sexuality, or even conscious choice. That aspect (sexuality, attraction to fat) was quite clear on the part of Philippe, and even Jennifer's husband - but I got a distinctly different motivation from C.P. Maybe that's just my perception, or maybe those ideas were somehow coaxed out by clever editing. I don't know.



Again, this is really about frame of reference. In my experience, feedee/gainers are sexually aroused---and beyond that, sexually fulfilled by weight gain. I do not think CP is gaining weight so she can be in Guiness or just to get on TV.


----------



## T_Devil (Mar 16, 2009)

Size Acceptance?

Tyra Banks?

_Really?_

Well, this show sounded like one uncomfortable fuck in the ass, I'm glad I missed it. I don't understand we continue with this fantasy that any of these shows gives a shit about Size Acceptance. They don't. Not in the abstract.

There is no money to be made in Size Acceptance. These shows operate to sell us shit. what is one of the things they pander? DIET PLANS. BARIATRIC SURGERY. WEIGHT LOSS DRUGS. Pick one.

You people masochistic or something? It's like an animal lover watching the kitten-crush video*disturbing*. Why? Why do we do it? _Are we fuckin' stupid? _Folks, it's not going to happen. Not with Tyra, Not with Oprah, Not with anybody. Any attempt is going to be met with opposition from the shows paymasters and advertisers.







What is it going to take for us to understand that? Why the fuck would ANYONE want to go on a show like Tyra? You know you're being lied to. If you think those producers are being honest, you clearly do not know how they operate.

Lies and Deception are their bread and butter. How else are they going to get fat people on their show? 

_Yeah, we're gonna have a show where we ridicule fat people for an hour, WANNA BE A GUEST?_
Please.

This is why I don't watch Tyra, and talk shows in general. What you are seeing isn't real. It is manufactured. It is a product for mass consumption. You think any of those assholes who bought up advertising time on Tyra give a shit about Size Acceptance? *NO! *They only care about THEIR product and selling it.

I don't know how to get the message of Size Acceptance out there and chances are, I'm probably not the best person to spread the word because I am course and aggressive. I know how NOT to spread it. I mean, isn't it obvious?

People.....
*STOP GOING ON TYRA BANKS TALK SHOW!*
Please! For the love of God and the rest of us. Stop this shit because it isn't helping.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought this was going to be on a 3, and unfortunately, it was one at 2 so I missed it.. I'm so upset! If anyone has links to where I can watch it online, let me know.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I got a call today from a friend - she is a big girl..doesn't come here, but knows that I do. She was calling to tell me about the "crazy woman" on Tyra, wondering if I knew her. Her mind automatically made the connection between Donna and Dimensions.



i had the SAME thing happen.

i haven't seen the show yet (to be honest, i don't know that i want to), but i was on my gchat in class while it was airing and my friend who is a big girl and not a poster here (she knows about dimensions) IMed me and was asking if i was watching tyra or knew the people involved in "the freakshow sob fest." (her exact words, not mine.) i was beyond mortified. it's upsetting, but not surprising at all, that the tyra show would represent our community in this way. i really wish people would just stop going on talk shows.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Again, this is really about frame of reference. In my experience, feedee/gainers are sexually aroused---and beyond that, sexually fulfilled by weight gain. I do not think CP is gaining weight so she can be in Guiness or just to get on TV.



Right. On that last part we agree. And I want to clarify that I do *not* think Philippe is pushing her in any way. 

However, I disagree on the first part. I see little or not sexuality involved in what drives C.P. I just see completely different motivations here. 

And T-Devil.... no one said this was about acceptance. We all knew exactly what it was going to be, and it did not disappoint. You said you weren't going to watch it and that you didn't care, yet here you are all riled up and yelling at people for doing the wrong things (??). Really - why do this to yourself.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

To anyone who has already watched the show - was Dimensions actually mentioned on air?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Right. On that last part we agree. And I want to clarify that I do *not* think Philippe is pushing her in any way.
> 
> *However, I disagree on the first part. I see little or not sexuality involved in what drives C.P. I just see completely different motivations here. *
> 
> And T-Devil.... no one said this was about acceptance. We all knew exactly what it was going to be, and it did not disappoint. You said you weren't going to watch it and that you didn't care, yet here you are all riled up and yelling at people for doing the wrong things (??). Really - why do this to yourself.



Again, it's about frame of reference.

You are fat but you are not a fetishist.
I'm not fat but I am a fetishist.

IOW, you and I can view the EXACT same thing and have diametrically different reactions. We can even see different things in the same video, much like those drawings where you can see *both* a cup or a silhouette of two human faces. It is the same drawing either way.

In Donna/Phillipe, I _as a fetishist_ see a couple practicing a fetish lifestyle to an extreme. I don't do what they do, but on the other hand, my sexuality does not require it. Some people's does.

I agree with Ivy (as usual...love you girly :wubu that people should just not go on talk shows at all.


----------



## JiminOR (Mar 16, 2009)

It's all a bunch of horsebiscuits - disgusting shitty ass horsebiscuits all around


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> To anyone who has already watched the show - was Dimensions actually mentioned on air?


No. 


LoveBHMS said:


> Again, it's about frame of reference.
> 
> You are fat but you are not a fetishist.
> I'm not fat but I am a fetishist.



Did you see the show yet?

I get the frame of reference thing. And it makes some general sense. The thing is, I have more than a passing familiarity with feeders and feedees. I understand what's going on there, so I can look at a couple into feederism, and understand what's going on behind it, even if I'm not into it. That's not what I saw on television today. There's a LOT more going on there for C.P. - you can say I'm wrong in what I see, but that won't change it for me. Maybe I'm the only one who sees that - that would be fine.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> No.



Thank you for answering and thank goodness that was the answer.


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Thank you for answering and thank goodness that was the answer.



Google her name and goal. 

Oy.


----------



## TotallyReal (Mar 16, 2009)

I got a text message from a close friend (whom I've opened up to about feeding) asking about this today.

I could only laugh half-heartedly and say "we're not all tabloid freaks."

Thanks for giving me the first self-doubt about my sexual preference I've had since early high school, CP!!!!!!! Youre a size acceptance heroe.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 16, 2009)

Preston said:


> I meant the "I don't like to move" thing.



Because it's her kink..and if she wants to be as big as a house..well it's her business.

I haven't posted in this thread yet..because it's fucking pissed me off..

I hate when bullshit like this comes up..everyone gets up in arms..throwing judgements left and right..etc.

Get over yourself already.

She's not the first fat person to go on tv and be portrayed in a bad light and I can guarantee that she won't be the last. We've had members of this board on Tyra...on Jerry Springer..etc.

Just stop with the judging..seriously....sheesh


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 16, 2009)

I must say that I thoroughly enjoyed the show. 

I wanted nothing more than to become friends with the second and third girl.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish I hadn't watched this... for a lot of reasons.

When CP was first talking, I was honestly laughing my ass off at like... everything. 
Then things progressed and now I just feel bad about myself.

and I don't think it was Donna that caused the harm. Anyone watching that knows she's not... representative of everything. Christ. 
Yeah. I'm not dissing feedees for obvious reasons, so calm the hell down.
Just...
I don't even know what to say.
I was on the phone with a fellow dimmer for most of the show and it was just... complete silence.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 16, 2009)

Again, I just wanna see sane women and women who are not emotional messes on tv. I feel like the people who were on worsened fat stigma.

I know for many, it's a battle. I am sick of people being shocked, however, when there is someone not waffling about their fat and is simply ok with it.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 16, 2009)

Not wanting to move when you have kids...a lil differnt from not being able to...that goes beyond a kink and dives into the selfish...of the highest order. 

Her boyfriend/husband/fiance ( I have seen him called all of those things ) has said that the Tyra show brought over $150 dollars worth of food, and had a crew member pretend to help Donna shower. I guess he was implying that there was some misreprentin' goin' on. Hmmmmmmm. I am preeeeetty sure that if some talk show folks came to my house and said they wanted me to change out of my " proper clothing " ( the words of the bf/hubby/fiance ) and be hosed down by some stranger...I might say no. If I didn't, I don't know how much I could then whine about being misrepresented. 

Now, Donna did NOT say she wanted to get cancer, or that it would not be a big deal. She was saying that everybody has to go sometime...which is still a hell of a fucked up attitude when you have young kids. 

Yeah...not all kinks should be kissed on the cheek, depending on who is affected. Is this conversation actually happening? :huh:


* pinches self *...hey...ouch!


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

I was just told by an American friend that Donna said she wants to be the fattest woman ever to have a baby. Is this accurate, did she say this? 
And does she refer to a child she already has or a child she hopes to have? 
I really need to see this show as I am getting told about it and want to ensure anything I post here is accurate.
All I am saying is if she did say this, then this is what my problem with her and her lifestyle is. Wanting a baby, and wanting not to move?? How's that now? 

The pursuit of an erotic fantasy and lifestyle *full time* when she is a mum, how does it work? 
If someone loved PVC and got off on it, but wore it 24/7 around their kids, in the supermarket, on the school run, would that be ok or weird? It's a silly example but it's the kinda thing I mean. You cannot feasibly pursue ANY erotic fantasy *full time* when you are a parent with young children.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 16, 2009)

bexy said:


> I was just told by an American friend that Donna said she wants to be the fattest woman ever to have a baby. Is this accurate, did she say this?
> And does she refer to a child she already has or a child she hopes to have?
> I really need to see this show as I am getting told about it and want to ensure anything I post here is accurate.
> All I am saying is if she did say this, then this is what my problem with her and her lifestyle is. Wanting a baby, and wanting not to move?? How's that now?
> ...



I agree with you, Bex.

I believe that she just said that she wants to be the fattest woman in the world. I don't think she said anything about having a baby at that point.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 16, 2009)

bexy said:


> I really need to see this show as I am getting told about it and want to ensure anything I post here is accurate.



Agreed Bexy. I'd love to toss in my two cents, as useless as it may be, but I'm finding without viewing any of the actual episode - it'd be uneducated on the precise topic and quite vulnerable to inaccuracies that could be ripped apart in any degree of potential debate.

If anyone has the magical arrow that can point all of us wanderers down the yellow brick road to some sort of online viewing of this episode, then please take a second out of your time and tell us where exactly. Or be a generous soul and mega-upload? I've just wasted about 40 minutes of my life trying to find anything online only to be shit out of luck.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 16, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> I've just wasted about 40 minutes of my life trying to find anything online only to be shit out of luck.



Ditttttto. The Tyra website said you can watch full episodes but it didn't actually work for me and I had to download something first.. and now, I have more crap on my computer and an hour less of my life and I still haven't seen the damn show.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok it's on now over here. They fucked up the 1 pm episode details with this episode.


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Ditttttto. The Tyra website said you can watch full episodes but it didn't actually work for me and I had to download something first.. and now, I have more crap on my computer and an hour less of my life and I still haven't seen the damn show.



Did you get Zangoed lol!? My friend just did the exact same thing!! Its easy to uninstall just go to Add/Remove programmes in your control panel


----------



## BBW Jae (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't download anything from http://www.tyrabshow.com/ - it's spyware.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 16, 2009)

BBW Jae said:


> Don't download anything from http://www.tyrabshow.com/ - it's spyware.



FUCK.
xxxxxx



bexy said:


> Did you get Zangoed lol!? My friend just did the exact same thing!! Its easy to uninstall just go to Add/Remove programmes in your control panel



Thanks!


----------



## The Fez (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm assuming from the general feel of this thread that it's not a show that I really want to watch? I was going to ask for a link (I'm aware there isn't one) but now I'm not so sure ._.

edit: watch out for zango; I uninstalled it using Add/Remove and traces of what I can only describe as 'shit' were still left on my computer. Make sure you run something like AVG too just in case.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2009)

Ohhh ... Sam is right about Jackie... Pulling out fake out statistics, and acting like she's doing a favor. She's lucky I have restraint, and the fatosphere is apparently silent about this.


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Mar 16, 2009)

it seems as if donna went on the show expecting everyone to accept that she wants to be 1,000 pounds and that she thinks "moving is overrated" (that's a direct quote from the star herself). i mean, she HAS to have more common sense than that, right?

i have to say, my favorite part (besides the whole "moving is overrated" thing), would have to be when they made her step on a scale on stage. they made her out to be a sideshow freak! and it sucks that c.p. didnt realize it, and if she did, then it sucks even more if she went on national television to be made fun of just for the attention.

i dont know. it's just something that i, as a feedee, don't want to be compared to.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2009)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> it seems as if donna went on the show expecting everyone to accept that she wants to be 1,000 pounds and that she thinks "moving is overrated" (that's a direct quote from the star herself). i mean, she HAS to have more common sense than that, right?
> 
> i have to say, my favorite part (besides the whole "moving is overrated" thing), would have to be when they made her step on a scale on stage. they made her out to be a sideshow freak! and it sucks that c.p. didnt realize it, and if she did, then it sucks even more if she went on national television to be made fun of just for the attention.
> 
> i dont know.* it's just something that i, as a feedee, don't want to be compared to*.



again, i haven't seen the show and i don't want to talk out of my ass about something that i havent seen buuuut...

the bolded part pretty much sums up everything that i am feeling about the whole situation. 

and i am a feedee.. i can't imagine how the women who aren't into it feel when they are lumped into that category just because they are a fat woman as a result of stupid talk shows like this one.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 16, 2009)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> it seems as if donna went on the show expecting everyone to accept that she wants to be 1,000 pounds and that she thinks "moving is overrated" (that's a direct quote from the star herself). i mean, she HAS to have more common sense than that, right?
> 
> i have to say, my favorite part (besides the whole "moving is overrated" thing), would have to be when they made her step on a scale on stage. they made her out to be a sideshow freak! and it sucks that c.p. didnt realize it, and if she did, then it sucks even more if she went on national television to be made fun of just for the attention.
> 
> i dont know. it's just something that i, as a feedee, don't want to be compared to.



I dunno. After watching her "After the show" segment I got the feeling that it may have dawned on her how this would actually play out when it aired. Seems like she just got caught up in all the attention.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you really think people are that influenced by talk shows? People see what they want to see and if someone doesn't want to see a fat person as a normal person, they won't. Most people don't really care, and that's the honest truth. I don't see how it's constructive to attack someone after the fact.


----------



## collared Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

I had no clue I was being discussed over here..someone from the other site told me there was a thread started...Im a Rosa Parks for feeders and feedee's that are real not fake people....so many people that were fat left messages and none of them felt like I was speaking for them on Tyra's site..I found a place that I feel comfortable and excepted over at a different site where there is over 14,000 that have the same desire as myself..Im not apart of the group here ..I dont want to be associated with people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet..I like to eat my boxes where everyone can see...I'm real..Im hard core and Im honest..I have good friends over here that are awesome and I thank them for saying nice things about me..You guys are getting yourself worked up over nothing..just pick pick,,bash bash..talk talk...Yeah so what I said I dont like to move..it was my show not yours Ill say what I want..You guys remind me of "Coming to America" when they were all in that barbershop sitting talking about nothing..is that all you have to do...I must be something for there to be so much controversy around me..this time I didnt post a thing and someone still started all this..if I was nothing you guys wouldnt even have a word to say..please just get a life


----------



## The Fez (Mar 17, 2009)

......welp


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah, and so it begins.....

lololololololololololololol!!!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> i dont know. it's just something that i, as a feedee, don't want to be compared to.



I feel ya!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

I WOULD get a life......but that sounds like it would involve some movement on my part. I am sure you can understand.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 17, 2009)

And here...we... GO!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 17, 2009)

Done.

I don't know. I thought it was going to be 11 steps back. But it was just five. It still sucks, and I agree with Spoony (GO WATCH HIS FRAKKIN' YOUTUBE VIDEO NOW!) in that this was a firing squad. There wasn't any way this could have been positive. I know last time we had dims members on the show, they showed a little defense, but I don't think you can ever win on a show like Tyra. Maybe Oprah... MAYBE, but you better bring ya a game, and Dr. Linda Bacon. lol 

(And I take back my comment about statistics. They aren't "Fake," but the chances of any of her citations controlling for factors that ya know.. matter such as lifestyle... smoking, etc are slimmer than my 30 inch waist. )


----------



## The Fez (Mar 17, 2009)

to say that you've missed the point is a bit of an understatement, cp, but I'm not going to pick apart your post here; I'm sure enough people will be doing that for the page(s) to come.

I suppose this:



> ..I dont want to be associated with people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet



and this:



> it was my show not yours Ill say what I want



highlights particularly why you're missing what everybody's getting at

but, uh, more power to you... I guess. Maybe.

not really.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I had no clue I was being discussed over here..someone from the other site told me there was a thread started...Im a Rosa Parks for feeders and feedee's that are real not fake people....so many people that were fat left messages and none of them felt like I was speaking for them on Tyra's site..I found a place that I feel comfortable and excepted over at a different site where there is over 14,000 that have the same desire as myself..Im not apart of the group here ..I dont want to be associated with people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet..I like to eat my boxes where everyone can see...I'm real..Im hard core and Im honest..I have good friends over here that are awesome and I thank them for saying nice things about me..You guys are getting yourself worked up over nothing..just pick pick,,bash bash..talk talk...Yeah so what I said I dont like to move..it was my show not yours Ill say what I want..You guys remind me of "Coming to America" when they were all in that barbershop sitting talking about nothing..is that all you have to do...I must be something for there to be so much controversy around me..this time I didnt post a thing and someone still started all this..if I was nothing you guys wouldnt even have a word to say..please just get a life




honey if you can't take the heat, than maybe you shouldn't have went on NATIONAL TV! When you put yourself on a *TALK SHOW*, people are going to talk. Plain and simple. 

I mean c'mon? Really? Did you think all us fatties were gonna make you our golden effin' lamb?



I'm just gonna Glo. :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 17, 2009)

_Coming to America_ is a fantastic movie.

I'd like to remind everyone in this thread to let their Soul Glo

That is all.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 17, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I had no clue I was being discussed over here..someone from the other site told me there was a thread started...Im a Rosa Parks for feeders and feedee's that are real not fake people....so many people that were fat left messages and none of them felt like I was speaking for them on Tyra's site..I found a place that I feel comfortable and excepted over at a different site where there is over 14,000 that have the same desire as myself..Im not apart of the group here ..I dont want to be associated with people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet..I like to eat my boxes where everyone can see...I'm real..Im hard core and Im honest..I have good friends over here that are awesome and I thank them for saying nice things about me..You guys are getting yourself worked up over nothing..just pick pick,,bash bash..talk talk...Yeah so what I said I dont like to move..it was my show not yours Ill say what I want..You guys remind me of "Coming to America" when they were all in that barbershop sitting talking about nothing..is that all you have to do...I must be something for there to be so much controversy around me..this time I didnt post a thing and someone still started all this..if I was nothing you guys wouldnt even have a word to say..please just get a life



I don't think you realize what you said will have an effect within this community but even more so outside of it to those who think what we do here is crazy. And I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I WOULD get a life......but that sounds like it would involve some movement on my part. I am sure you can understand.



:wubu:



collared Princess said:


> I had no clue I was being discussed over here..someone from the other site told me there was a thread started...Im a Rosa Parks for feeders and feedee's that are real not fake people....so many people that were fat left messages and none of them felt like I was speaking for them on Tyra's site..I found a place that I feel comfortable and excepted over at a different site where there is over 14,000 that have the same desire as myself..Im not apart of the group here ..I dont want to be associated with people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet..I like to eat my boxes where everyone can see...I'm real..Im hard core and Im honest..I have good friends over here that are awesome and I thank them for saying nice things about me..You guys are getting yourself worked up over nothing..just pick pick,,bash bash..talk talk...Yeah so what I said I dont like to move..it was my show not yours Ill say what I want..You guys remind me of "Coming to America" when they were all in that barbershop sitting talking about nothing..is that all you have to do...I must be something for there to be so much controversy around me..this time I didnt post a thing and someone still started all this..if I was nothing you guys wouldnt even have a word to say..please just get a life



The thing is CP, you can't act like you're the mouthpiece for the entire community and also expect not to have anyone question the things you're doing. If you're going to go on a TV show and act as a representative for feeders and feedees, then you should expect discussion and backlash at what you say and do. Also, seriously, Rosa Parks.. seriously. Fuckin' GOLD.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> :wubu:
> 
> The thing is CP, you can't act like you're the mouthpiece for the entire community and also expect not to have anyone question the things you're doing. If you're going to go on a TV show and act as a representative for feeders and feedees, then you should expect discussion and backlash at what you say and do. Also, seriously, Rosa Parks.. seriously. Fuckin' GOLD.



exacttttly.

i am peeing my pants at the rosa parks comment.. like.. whaaat?


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 17, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I had no clue I was being discussed over here..someone from the other site told me there was a thread started...*Im a Rosa Parks for feeders and feedee's that are real not fake people*....so many people that were fat left messages and none of them felt like I was speaking for them on Tyra's site..I found a place that I feel comfortable and excepted over at a different site where there is over 14,000 that have the same desire as myself..Im not apart of the group here ..I dont want to be associated with people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet..I like to eat my boxes where everyone can see...I'm real..Im hard core and Im honest..I have good friends over here that are awesome and I thank them for saying nice things about me..You guys are getting yourself worked up over nothing..just pick pick,,bash bash..talk talk...Yeah so what I said I dont like to move..it was my show not yours Ill say what I want..You guys remind me of "Coming to America" when they were all in that barbershop sitting talking about nothing..is that all you have to do...I must be something for there to be so much controversy around me..this time I didnt post a thing and someone still started all this..if I was nothing you guys wouldnt even have a word to say..please just get a life



Rosa Parks? Seriously? Thanks for making my point for me.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

Ivy said:


> exacttttly.
> 
> i am peeing my pants at the rosa parks comment.. like.. whaaat?



Oh god....oh god.

Rosa...


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 17, 2009)

Ivy said:


> exacttttly.
> 
> i am peeing my pants at the rosa parks comment.. like.. whaaat?



Ok, this is the third time I've wanted to rep you in this thread, and I CAN'T! REP!


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

Rosa Parks? Rosa Parks?! LMAO!

True, she wouldn't give up her seat out of principle. 
You wouldn't give up your seat as you don't really like to move. 
So I can see similarities...


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Ok, this is the third time I've wanted to rep you in this thread, and I CAN'T! REP!




I gots Rosa...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Rosa Parks? Rosa Parks?! LMAO!
> 
> True, she wouldn't give up her seat out of principle.
> You wouldn't give up your seat as you don't really like to move.
> So I can see similarities...



This thread is getting better and better.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 17, 2009)

_*CP was responding about a comment mossystate made a few pages back about Rosa Parks.*_



bexy said:


> Rosa Parks? Rosa Parks?! LMAO!
> 
> True, she wouldn't give up her seat out of principle.
> You wouldn't give up your seat as you don't really like to move.
> So I can see similarities...


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 17, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Im a Rosa Parks for feeders and feedee's that are real not fake people....



This statement is so wrong on so many levels. Ms. Parks is rolling in her grave right now.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Ivy (Mar 17, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Ok, this is the third time I've wanted to rep you in this thread, and I CAN'T! REP!



I AM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM WITH REPPING YOU!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _* Nobody ever made a difference in this world by sitting in a corner, being quiet and following the rules. *_





mossystate said:


> As for things being accepted by the mainstream and making a difference....FOR FUCKS SAKE! She is not Rosa Parks. She is not a trailblazer for a huge group of women.



And....we are all caught up!


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*CP was responding about a comment mossystate made a few pages back about Rosa Parks.*_



I know SP. She was referencing this post 


mossystate said:


> As for things being accepted by the mainstream and making a difference....FOR FUCKS SAKE! She is not Rosa Parks. She is not a trailblazer for a huge group of women. She is one woman who says she does not like to move and she wants to weigh 1,000 pounds...



..in which Mossy said CP was _not_ Rosa Parks. 

CP then went on to say she _was_ the Rosa Parks of feedees!! 

Insulting, and ridiculous.


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Rosa Parks? Rosa Parks?! LMAO!
> 
> True, she wouldn't give up her seat out of principle.
> You wouldn't give up your seat as you don't really like to move.
> So I can see similarities...



LOL yesssss.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Rosa Parks? Rosa Parks?! LMAO!
> 
> True, she wouldn't give up her seat out of principle.
> You wouldn't give up your seat as you don't really like to move.
> So I can see similarities...



Rep! Also filling the text requirements.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok. Six steps back. We're on six.

SIX STEPS BACK, but not ELEVEN!


----------



## Angel (Mar 17, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Society is cruel and the mainstream want people to look a certain way and its not going to change,




You're right about one thing. 

Society's opinion will never be changed when they continually see.......... a woman my size....... acting in certain ways......... and doing and saying whatever...... for another 15 minutes  of fame.


While she may be turning on and impressing a few fat admirers and feeders with her antics, she obvioulsy doesn't realize the damage she is doing. 



Obviously neither do some males here. 


You, khayes, only see what you as an FA or feeder want to see.


You don't understand the damage done...... that women like me - women my size - have to now reassure others in our lives that we are *NOT* like her.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm the Rosa Parks of queers.


----------



## TotallyReal (Mar 17, 2009)

CP, your ultimate troll power is too great for even me to match....are you......the Trolling God???


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 17, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I had no clue I was being discussed over here..someone from the other site told me there was a thread started...Im a Rosa Parks for feeders and feedee's that are real not fake people....so many people that were fat left messages and none of them felt like I was speaking for them on Tyra's site..I found a place that I feel comfortable and excepted over at a different site where there is over 14,000 that have the same desire as myself..Im not apart of the group here ..I dont want to be associated with people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet..I like to eat my boxes where everyone can see...I'm real..Im hard core and Im honest..I have good friends over here that are awesome and I thank them for saying nice things about me..You guys are getting yourself worked up over nothing..just pick pick,,bash bash..talk talk...Yeah so what I said I dont like to move..it was my show not yours Ill say what I want..You guys remind me of "Coming to America" when they were all in that barbershop sitting talking about nothing..is that all you have to do...I must be something for there to be so much controversy around me..this time I didnt post a thing and someone still started all this..if I was nothing you guys wouldnt even have a word to say..please just get a life



*TODAY ON DIMS: COLD COMFORT'S BRAIN MELTS.*

Hello Dimensions, I would like to first introduce myself as the fucking idiot that is about to pick apart this response. I have yet to watch the show, and was really holding out to do so before responding at all ... but I'm afraid I need to keep intact whatever little bit of my brain I do have left and thusly, I'm responding now. God knows I've read enough of this thread to have basically watched the show at this point anyway, and well honestly CP ... your response is just hanging there ... dangling ... tempting me to just pick pick PICK PICK PICK it apart. Because apparently that's all I have to do. As though sitting around on my ass is a more suitable option.

On that note CP, in the future may I advise you to perhaps not condescend other people for apparently sitting around talking about not-a-thing, not having anything to do, and needing to get a life ... when really, you've made it fairly blatant that you only aspire to amount to just that.

To each his own really. I have to be fairly honest with you here - I could give two shits what you do to yourself. You want to become immobile, that's clearly up to you. You think that simply walking a beach at sunset is highly overrated, that's fine. Enjoy the view from your hotel window. It's your life, live it as you want.

I think what I find most disgusting in the whole circumstance is the over-whelming selfish behavior being displayed here. How exactly the life OF YOUR CHILD has hardly come up in 11 pages of this thread. How throughout your entire self-righteous response quoted above, you failed to mention that child once. 

Tell me how exactly that child feels about never having a mother to take her to school. How she'll feel when her mother can't walk around Disneyworld with her. Or better yet, how she might feel to not have a mother at all by the time she graduates high school. Gets a college degree. Doesn't have a mother around to see her own wedding. Or how HER OWN child will feel never having a grandmother.

Fuck all of this sexuality and pity-party BULLSHIT. Oh, NO ONE understands ME and my sexual desires! With a child involved, doesn't anyone feel it's moved a bit BEYOND that? When you bring another life into this world, you truly learn how to live for SOMEONE ELSE. I can only hope for the sake of your daughter, that someday you may grow past the politics and bullshit to this whole scene and realize what actually matters in ALL of this is NOT the Tyra Banks show ... but your daughter. She will need you more than any chair EVER will.

I apologize as I am usually never this upset in any of my posts and I tend to avoid drama on the forums like the plague - but frankly, I have been fairly baffled and nearly horrified all night long. Nothing for your sake, CP - don't be so flattered. But for the life of your daughter, I feel the deepest sympathy.

And on my own rather personal and selfish note, I want to thank "YOUR" show for inconveniencing my Monday night with an intensely heated debate with my former roommate who happened to catch it while she was lounging around during her Spring Break this week. She basically questioned what exactly I've been doing on "those forums" I was on all the time while living at the apartment. Nothing better than having one of your best friends basically question who exactly you are on a casual Monday night. Thank you!

But noooo! I don't see this show having aaany potential negative impact. 

You don't represent me. You don't represent anyone but yourself. And with that being said, please stop understating the legacy of a _truly_ brave woman.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

Jen I can't rep you so here is a very public seal of approval for a kick ass post. :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 17, 2009)

Seconded. I gave her rep for you and me bexy!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't either. But I've been reppin' left to right. Fo' Real though. lol


----------



## Ivy (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Jen I can't rep you so here is a very public seal of approval for a kick ass post. :wubu:



same situation.

git it maw. :kiss2:


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 17, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> Size Acceptance?
> 
> Tyra Banks?
> 
> ...



You nail it right on the head man thank you!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2009)

I felt very teary watching Donna cry as she made an explanation of her appearance on the Tyra Show.

I think she has so much sadness and unresolved issues relating to the death of her mother at a young age, and the horrible treatment she received at the hands of her Step Mother.
I myself am a fellow survivor of childhood violence at the hands of my Step Mother.
I am not saying Donna's Step Mother was violent, but it sounds as if she was emotionally abusive at the very least.

Donna has spoken of her before here.

I could not help but feel very teary and emotional watching Donna obviously going through a lot of pain and hurt.

I do not agree with her life style, but I think it is important that we maybe try to have some compassion for her. I feel she is a very hurt soul.


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Mar 17, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> *TODAY ON DIMS: COLD COMFORT'S BRAIN MELTS.*
> 
> Hello Dimensions, I would like to first introduce myself as the fucking idiot that is about to pick apart this response. I have yet to watch the show, and was really holding out to do so before responding at all ... but I'm afraid I need to keep intact whatever little bit of my brain I do have left and thusly, I'm responding now. God knows I've read enough of this thread to have basically watched the show at this point anyway, and well honestly CP ... your response is just hanging there ... dangling ... tempting me to just pick pick PICK PICK PICK it apart. Because apparently that's all I have to do. As though sitting around on my ass is a more suitable option.
> 
> ...



i just got a little wet.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 17, 2009)

We started with a comment about Dim members on Tyra Banks, ended in a long discussion, including that moving was overrated, and wheter or not someone was fooled into going on TV, or being an attention whore. Now we've reached Rosa Parks, analyzing every aspect of everything... any moment now, Allah, Jesus og Buddah are set to make an apperance.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 17, 2009)

My history's a little rusty but I don't remember Rosa Parks spouting talking points from Klansmen to further civil rights.



collared Princess said:


> yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...


----------



## kayrae (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## grubnboy (Mar 17, 2009)

hot damn! this thread delivered.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 17, 2009)

kayrae said:


>




Yay! Buddha came.

I'll introduce my homeboy then...







...I'm about to think this thread is going insane now. Or, wait...


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I felt very teary watching Donna cry as she made an explanation of her appearance on the Tyra Show.
> 
> I think she has so much sadness and unresolved issues relating to the death of her mother at a young age, and the horrible treatment she received at the hands of her Step Mother.
> I myself am a fellow survivor of childhood violence at the hands of my Step Mother.
> ...




Sorry Shosh, but I have to say if her childhood and past were so hard, she should want the *exact opposite* for her own children. 

I had an horrific childhood and I know that whilst it was hard, it is what will make me a good mum as I want the exact opposite for my baby. 

Clearly she doesn't as all she wants is to be unable to move, be fed and cleaned. She doesn't want to provide them with a full, happy active life. Or if she does, she doesn't want to have to be the one to do it. 

I just can't accept that she is a good mother if her main focus is gaining weight. If this is what she wanted for her life, don't have kids. Simple. 

What if her daughter ran out in front of a bus? She couldn't run after her. She lives in cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> What if her daughter ran out in front of a bus? She couldn't run after her. She lives in cloud cuckoo land.



Good call, actually. Brutal. But very honest, and pure fact.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Sorry Shosh, but I have to say if her childhood and past were so hard, she should want the *exact opposite* for her own children.
> 
> I had an horrific childhood and I know that whilst it was hard, it is what will make me a good mum as I want the exact opposite for my baby.
> 
> ...



As I said Bex I do NOT agree with her lifestyle at all, and I have made that abundantly clear in the past here.

Some people are able to break the cycle of childhood trauma in their lives and not repeat patterns of disfunction etc, and some people are not.

I just think that with Donna she may have chosen this path, as a way of unconciously gaining "approval" from her husband, or from other men, as an emotional comfort type thing, given early traumas that she went through.

My feelings towards her changed when I saw the tender and loving way that she interacted with her children. She is not a bad person, she has just maybe chosen the wrong path.

We can object to her lifestyle, and I do, without ripping her to shreds as a person.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like I'm getting a head start on Primal Scream Day.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2009)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> i just got a little wet.



And there is is this comment. I am sorry, but does this contribute anything of worth to the discussion of the topic at hand? No, it does not.

It is quite frankly crude and unnecessary.

There is a time and place for these kind of comments, and this is a serious topic that should not be reduced to this.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> And there is is this comment. I am sorry, but does this contribute anything of worth to the discussion of the topic at hand? No, it does not.
> 
> It is quite frankly crude and unnecessary.
> 
> There is a time and place for these kind of comments, and this is a serious topic that should not be reduced to this.



Well I just came in my underwear at her comment.

Sorry you seem to have yours all in a twist.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 17, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Well I just came in my underwear at her comment.
> 
> Sorry you seem to have yours all in a twist.



.. I read Cold Comfort's post and I ..














*Jizzed in my pants*


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> .. I read Cold Comfort's post and I ..
> 
> 
> 
> *Jizzed in my pants*



I read CC's post and all I got was soiled undies.

Not even a lousy t-shirt.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 17, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> .. I read Cold Comfort's post and I ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Justin. Now that song will be going through my head all day.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya know, I was feeling all sorts of bad after seeing that horrific program yesterday.... like we were watching someone who dropped her marbles and then inexplicably waved happily as they all rolled out the door. And I thought - now it's not just sensationalism... it's not just attention-whoring. It's a serious decline, on display. And I felt bad. 

But then this morning, Rosa Parks jumped out of a giant cake wearing clown shoes and fright wig. She handed me a lollipop, and told me my concern was misplaced. 

And suddenly, I felt better.


Rosa Parks. *snort*


ETA: Dammit, I've given out too much rep, and it's ALL on this thread. I owe three of you when the gate opens.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 17, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet..I like to eat my boxes where everyone can see...I'm real..Im hard core and Im honest..



Mizz Parks, I eat my chocolate in the open. I don't give a fuck.

There is a HUGE DIFFERENCE between being ok with one's weight and doing what you're doing and fuck all.

Your little crying jag on the video after the show? I almost thought you were finally realizing some stuff. No, though.


If there's a forum where 14,000 fucking people accept (except, lol) you, then just talk to them, God forbid our PICK PICK PICKING damage your ever so perfect psyche.


RE: the show. No one has come to me and asked me about it-- though my best friend, who also comes to Dims, called me to tell me the show was on. I told her that the woman used to come to Dims, and gave my shining review of her. Luckily, she knows how Dims actually is as she comes here, but I cannot imagine what other people are now having to deal with because someone wanted a little attention.  Ugh.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> She is not a bad person



I agree with this 100%

It's all talking in circles now.  Donna is a sweetie pie. She has many people who support her decision and she is filtering out all this negativity and focusing on the positive. 

I, for one, hope Donna reaches her goal. But beyond that, I wish her nothing but happiness in the future. :wubu:

Good luck!!!


----------



## george83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am outraged at this so called Miss Parks aka Collared Princess, she has so much to live for and has 2 beautiful young children that she could be playing with and who need a mum to be there for them, instead of them having to run round her. 

My mum has lost the ability to walk after an accident and would do anything to have the full use of her legs and be able to walk around with out any pain especially with her first grand child on the way, and the fact that she just wants to sit around and not move makes me really mad. 

I think she is living in a world of your own and I hope she wises up soon before it's too late!!!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I agree with this 100%
> 
> It's all talking in circles now.  Donna is a sweetie pie. She has many people who support her decision and she is filtering out all this negativity and focusing on the positive.
> 
> ...




There is no need to be like that. I have said that I do not support the way she chooses to live her life.

I just object to the tone in which people are ripping her apart. It is not necessary. I get the sense after seeing more of who she is, that she is a good person.
Try to see beyond the outward behviour and into the possible emotional reasons for it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> There is no need to be like that. I have said that I do not support the way she chooses to live her life.
> 
> I just object to the tone in which people are ripping her apart. It is not necessary. I get the sense after seeing more of who she is, that she is a good person.
> Try to see beyond the outward behviour and into the possible emotional reasons for it.



Oh, I really wasn't being sarcastic. I do think Donna is a good person. I was just trying to add a positive spin to this thread. I ultimately don't agree with EVERY decision, but the wishing her nothing but happiness part was completely true.

All one can do is hope for the best possible outcome whether you agree or disagree.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ok, I've been reading all of the posts on this subject and trying to see it from all points of view. I, personally, am a SSBBW who was, at some point, Donna's weight, and I am probably close to her age as well. I've always been a SSBBW to some degree, and up until a couple of years ago, had no problem getting around, even could run, if needed. I now have knee issues that will require a double knee replacement at some point. Let's just suffice it to say that sometimes it's tough for me to get around. As a younger SSBBW I NEVER thought this would happen to me, and just thought it was great to be a SSBBW because I had no health issues, was simply bigger than everyone else. It would have been easy for me to condemn Donna for saying she doesn't want to move. With all the injuries I've had due to my weight, I DON'T want to move most days, so yeah, I know where she's coming from. If you're thin, and have no problem getting around, I can see where that comment might sound strange, but seriously, try being 400+ and you'll see how painful it can be.*

*I'd advise being careful about the children comments too. I don't know many 30+ year old SSBBW's (and there are MANY on the boards) that have children that could "run" after a child. Seriously...do you all think that if I got to a point where my knees went out, and I had a child, that would somehow make me a bad mother? I do realize that there is a bigger picture here, but I can't help but feel affected personally by those comments. I know they are not aimed at me personally, but many of the issues that Donna faces are also faced by many of these women, and myself, on the boards. Also keep in mind that she has an able-bodied boyfriend to help her in the rearing of her child. *

*I firmly believe that everyone has a right to their opinions on these subjects, but maybe be a little more careful about how your opinions are voiced, and that they do effect other members in our community, not just Donna.*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 17, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ... This is why we're friends. :wubu:
> 
> 
> Personally, I can't wait to watch it. Honestly... I think it's going to be hilarious. Did anyone watch the preview on the website? I'm probably going to piss my pants. Are you worried about people misrepresenting you? Don't be. It's fucking TYRA. Anyone who takes day time television seriously needs to be hit in the face anyway... Unless they're watching oprah. that's a whole different can of pork and beans.
> ...



I only read up to page five of this thread, because i got bored with it. But wanted to say, that'll be the site I was chatting on with you a couple of nights back? Just was curious. If so, she is the only *real* person that I know of on that site, who has that intention.


----------



## vermillion (Mar 17, 2009)

i think it's shit how so many people are into gaining...but when someone elses ideas are a little more extreme than your own and goes on tv about HER wants and desires....it's no longer sexy and everyone gets their panties in a bunch.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> this was a firing squad. There wasn't any way this could have been positive. I know last time we had dims members on the show, they showed a little defense, but I don't think you can ever win on a show like Tyra.



This is why you don't do it, though. My heart honestly goes out to the girls who've been "sabotaged" on these gigs. But my brain has to give them a little tiny slap. This is how talk shows work, you've seen them before, they surprise you on the air, they're soulless, humiliating, faux-life lesson crap that's bad for the country. Let someone else be the patsy.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i think it's shit how so many people are into gaining...but when someone elses ideas are a little more extreme than your own and goes on tv about HER wants and desires....it's no longer sexy and everyone gets their panties in a bunch.



It's not that it's no longer sexy, it's that there's a difference between fantasy and total disregard for reality...a full-time feedee into immobility with a kid to take care of whose depth of health knowledge ends at "My mom got cancer so I guess I'll get that." And it's, wouldn't you know it, those types that end up on talk shows.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I found a place that I feel comfortable and excepted over at a different site where there is over 14,000 that have the same desire as myself





Ruby Ripples said:


> But wanted to say, that'll be the site I was chatting on with you a couple of nights back? Just was curious. If so, she is the only *real* person that I know of on that site, who has that intention.



not a real person


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> There is no need to be like that. I have said that I do not support the way she chooses to live her life.
> 
> I just object to the tone in which people are ripping her apart. It is not necessary. I get the sense after seeing more of who she is, that she is a good person.
> Try to see beyond the outward behviour and into the possible emotional reasons for it.



Have you seen yesterday's show? If not, then you have no basis on which to evaluate what people are saying, and why they're saying it. So your admonishments are at best, presumptive. 

Either way, telling people how they should comment, and how they should feel about what they saw... that's not your job. People will form their own opinions, and say what they wish. If that bothers you, don't read this thread, because it's probably far from over.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

cuz rosa parks refused to move geddit


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 17, 2009)

Did she seriously just compare herself to Rosa Parks? And worse, intimate that those of us who haven't gone on Tyra are closet eaters? Did she really just do that???? 'Cause I really think I must be dreaming.



bexy said:


> Sorry Shosh, but I have to say if her childhood and past were so hard, she should want the *exact opposite* for her own children.
> 
> I had an horrific childhood and I know that whilst it was hard, it is what will make me a good mum as I want the exact opposite for my baby.



Exaaaaactly. I really try hard not to judge moms 'cause I'm a mom myself. BUT, in this case I'll make an exception.  My mom died when I was 12, a circumstance that led to my molestation by an uncle, physical abuse by my brother, and a host of other lifelong issues that have required me to get lots of therapy to resolve. Having lived with that, I can tell you that the last thing I want is to not be there for my kids. My history has led me to do everything possible to be an active and hopefully long term participant in my kids' lives. My mom died when she was only 48, far too young. She didn't die of any obesity related issues but she did make certain choices that led to an early death. So obviously, the last thing I want is to make the same mistake with my own children. I owe them better.

Hey, some days I don't feel like moving, either. I have a whole lotta joint pain from an autoimmune disease and damage to my joints from being fat for so long. But rather than taking the easy, lazy way out and get fatter, I fight it. Why? Because my kids need me, my patients need me, my husband needs me.

Obviously we each make different choices and that's cool. But to pretend that you represent people, and worse to compare yourself to a woman who was victimized by something she had NO control over? That's just crazy talk.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Not wanting to move when you have kids...a lil differnt from not being able to...that goes beyond a kink and dives into the selfish...of the highest order.
> 
> Her boyfriend/husband/fiance ( I have seen him called all of those things ) has said that the Tyra show brought over $150 dollars worth of food, and had a crew member pretend to help Donna shower. I guess he was implying that there was some misreprentin' goin' on. Hmmmmmmm. I am preeeeetty sure that if some talk show folks came to my house and said they wanted me to change out of my " proper clothing " ( the words of the bf/hubby/fiance ) and be hosed down by some stranger...I might say no. If I didn't, I don't know how much I could then whine about being misrepresented.
> 
> ...




I watched the show last night after I got home from work...and that is one of the things i was wondering is who the hell was helping her in the shower when I knew her s/o was not a white dude. 

The other thing I noticed...She wasn't fully on the scale when it weighed her, so she might be as big as she hoped to be, but didnt weigh properly. *shrug*


----------



## kayrae (Mar 17, 2009)

Now i get it. I am dense, yes.



exile in thighville said:


> cuz rosa parks refused to move geddit


----------



## Rowan (Mar 17, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Yay! Buddha came.
> 
> I'll introduce my homeboy then...
> 
> ...



Woo hoo! Buddy Christ...I love that guy!


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I agree with this 100%
> 
> It's all talking in circles now.  Donna is a sweetie pie. She has many people who support her decision and she is filtering out all this negativity and focusing on the positive.
> 
> ...





BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh, I really wasn't being sarcastic. I do think Donna is a good person. I was just trying to add a positive spin to this thread. I ultimately don't agree with EVERY decision, but the wishing her nothing but happiness part was completely true.
> 
> All one can do is hope for the best possible outcome whether you agree or disagree.



Justin I don't get this. 
You don't agree with her every decision but you _do_ hope she reaches her goal? And you say she is a _sweetie pie_ despite being rude, selfish and ignorant? 

I don't understand, are you being sarcastic, are you being serious, are you just sitting on the fence trying to please everyone, what??

Not having a go just want to hear what your God's honest view point is as I am mega confused.



SparkGirl said:


> *Ok, I've been reading all of the posts on this subject and trying to see it from all points of view. I, personally, am a SSBBW who was, at some point, Donna's weight, and I am probably close to her age as well. I've always been a SSBBW to some degree, and up until a couple of years ago, had no problem getting around, even could run, if needed. I now have knee issues that will require a double knee replacement at some point. Let's just suffice it to say that sometimes it's tough for me to get around. As a younger SSBBW I NEVER thought this would happen to me, and just thought it was great to be a SSBBW because I had no health issues, was simply bigger than everyone else. It would have been easy for me to condemn Donna for saying she doesn't want to move. With all the injuries I've had due to my weight, I DON'T want to move most days, so yeah, I know where she's coming from. If you're thin, and have no problem getting around, I can see where that comment might sound strange, but seriously, try being 400+ and you'll see how painful it can be.*
> 
> *I'd advise being careful about the children comments too. I don't know many 30+ year old SSBBW's (and there are MANY on the boards) that have children that could "run" after a child. Seriously...do you all think that if I got to a point where my knees went out, and I had a child, that would somehow make me a bad mother? I do realize that there is a bigger picture here, but I can't help but feel affected personally by those comments. I know they are not aimed at me personally, but many of the issues that Donna faces are also faced by many of these women, and myself, on the boards. Also keep in mind that she has an able-bodied boyfriend to help her in the rearing of her child. *
> 
> *I firmly believe that everyone has a right to their opinions on these subjects, but maybe be a little more careful about how your opinions are voiced, and that they do effect other members in our community, not just Donna.*




SP, my issue with Donna and her inability to run around after her child is that she _wants_ this for herself. She is _choosing_ this. 

And by run around I don't always mean to actually run, but also to play and participate, pick up after etc .She actually wants to not be able to do anything for herself. She has already said in another thread that her partner takes care of her personal needs such a toileting and showering. She wants to take that even further to the point of being unable to move.

If immobility happens through illness, accident etc then of course that does not make you a bad parent. Of course not. But to want that for yourself when you are a parent, it is ridiculous. And even if she waits till her children are grown, being a parent does not end when the child reaches 18. To speak so ignorantly about health the way she does is also ridiculous.

My other issues are how does she discipline her children when she is doing whatever the hell she wants? How does she make them eat healthily, behave well, keep active, develop hobbies when her only hobbies are keeping still and eating?! Children learn from example.

To actively choose to lose mobility when there are disabled people who would give anything to be able to take care of themselves and their family is in my eyes, disgusting.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 17, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *Ok, I've been reading all of the posts on this subject and trying to see it from all points of view. I, personally, am a SSBBW who was, at some point, Donna's weight, and I am probably close to her age as well. I've always been a SSBBW to some degree, and up until a couple of years ago, had no problem getting around, even could run, if needed. I now have knee issues that will require a double knee replacement at some point. Let's just suffice it to say that sometimes it's tough for me to get around. As a younger SSBBW I NEVER thought this would happen to me, and just thought it was great to be a SSBBW because I had no health issues, was simply bigger than everyone else. It would have been easy for me to condemn Donna for saying she doesn't want to move. With all the injuries I've had due to my weight, I DON'T want to move most days, so yeah, I know where she's coming from. If you're thin, and have no problem getting around, I can see where that comment might sound strange, but seriously, try being 400+ and you'll see how painful it can be.*
> 
> *I'd advise being careful about the children comments too. I don't know many 30+ year old SSBBW's (and there are MANY on the boards) that have children that could "run" after a child. Seriously...do you all think that if I got to a point where my knees went out, and I had a child, that would somehow make me a bad mother? I do realize that there is a bigger picture here, but I can't help but feel affected personally by those comments. I know they are not aimed at me personally, but many of the issues that Donna faces are also faced by many of these women, and myself, on the boards. Also keep in mind that she has an able-bodied boyfriend to help her in the rearing of her child. *
> 
> *I firmly believe that everyone has a right to their opinions on these subjects, but maybe be a little more careful about how your opinions are voiced, and that they do effect other members in our community, not just Donna.*




The one thing that I will say about this is that Donna is CHOOSING to be larger and continue to grow. She is CHOOSING to not be able to physically be there for her daughter. As far as her having an able bodied boyfriend to help with the rearing of the child..what happens if god forbid something happens to him or if things dont work out and he leaves her? Where does that leave her with raising that child? She cant take care of it so I'd say that unless he took the child with him when he left (less dramatic scenario) that kid would be left to be taken care of by any family she might have around or else may even become a ward of the state and end up with child services due to the lack of care that she can provide. 

just saying.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Woo hoo! Buddy Christ...I love that guy!



Well, as a Catholic I put Buddy Christ on forums... people are so much more comfortable around Buddy Christ than the real JC. But there's a hidden Christian subject there...

Oh, and this has nothing to do with anything about the post. It's Rosa Park's fault.


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2009)

I really want a baby, so _soooo_ much. I cannot believe that someone would choose a sexual fantasy over being able to care for their kids. Yes, they may be able to give emotional support but still, how are the kids going to feel that their Mum can't come to school on parents evening, or take them to the park? How are they going to feel when they are older and the kids at school find out about their Mother and bully them about it? How are they going to feel when they realise that their Mother did this through choice, because it turned her on to be fat?

I bet there are thousands of disabled mothers out there that would give ANYTHING to be in a position where they are able to do the things that able bodied people do. 

You know what, I don't care if you want to get to a billiondy pounds, it's really none of my business I just feel sad for your children. 

Rosa Parks didn't run around humiliating herself on TV and acting like a crazy lady. She was dignified and proud, something you'll never be.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I really want a baby, so _soooo_ much. I cannot believe that someone would choose a sexual fantasy over being able to care for their kids. Yes, they may be able to give emotional support but still, how are the kids going to feel that their Mum can't come to school on parents evening, or take them to the park? How are they going to feel when they are older and the kids at school find out about their Mother and bully them about it? How are they going to feel when they realise that their Mother did this through choice, because it turned her on to be fat?
> 
> I bet there are thousands of disabled mothers out there that would give ANYTHING to be in a position where they are able to do the things that able bodied people do.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, yes and yes!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been a nanny for more than one family in the last 7 years, and I'll be honest, most of the children I cared for rarely saw their parents, if ever. 
I understand it's not an ideal situation, and I really wish that precious little girl had a better chance at having a relationship with her mother, but I mean, it's _her life choice_. Yes it sucks for her daughter, and yes it's kind of shitty that she's had a kid that she doesn't have to care for, but I mean, really. We've seen only small glimpses and clips into her life, maybe it works for them. There are lots of parents with oddities that stop them from being ideal parents, just watch TLC for a few nights: paralyzed and pregnant and the like. Yeah I know she didn't choose to be paralyzed, but she did make the decision to have a child.

Okay, so Donna is making a point to gain weight, and it might kill her, but Jeff Gordon has 2 children and drives 200 miles an hour in a rainbow car every week and is considered some kind of hero....

We make decisions, and sometimes the world wont agree, but sometimes a few do, and those few make you feel like you have a fan club. So for every pissy thing we post here, there are a dozen or so men and women chanting and cheering for her.


I don't think this thread is done by any means, but sometimes ...



just gets old.


That being said:
*W.W.R.E* _What Would Rosa Eat_ bracelets are now available


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *Ok, I've been reading all of the posts on this subject and trying to see it from all points of view. I, personally, am a SSBBW who was, at some point, Donna's weight, and I am probably close to her age as well. I've always been a SSBBW to some degree, and up until a couple of years ago, had no problem getting around, even could run, if needed. I now have knee issues that will require a double knee replacement at some point. Let's just suffice it to say that sometimes it's tough for me to get around. As a younger SSBBW I NEVER thought this would happen to me, and just thought it was great to be a SSBBW because I had no health issues, was simply bigger than everyone else. It would have been easy for me to condemn Donna for saying she doesn't want to move. With all the injuries I've had due to my weight, I DON'T want to move most days, so yeah, I know where she's coming from. If you're thin, and have no problem getting around, I can see where that comment might sound strange, but seriously, try being 400+ and you'll see how painful it can be.
> 
> I'd advise being careful about the children comments too. I don't know many 30+ year old SSBBW's (and there are MANY on the boards) that have children that could "run" after a child. Seriously...do you all think that if I got to a point where my knees went out, and I had a child, that would somehow make me a bad mother? I do realize that there is a bigger picture here, but I can't help but feel affected personally by those comments. I know they are not aimed at me personally, but many of the issues that Donna faces are also faced by many of these women, and myself, on the boards. Also keep in mind that she has an able-bodied boyfriend to help her in the rearing of her child.
> 
> I firmly believe that everyone has a right to their opinions on these subjects, but maybe be a little more careful about how your opinions are voiced, and that they do effect other members in our community, not just Donna.*


*

Why are you not shaking a finger at......Donna?

When she makes comments about either representing people...or she mentions that she is into a certain fetish, on national television, she is affecting members of this ' community '. 

I do understand the need to really think about what one says, lest others get slapped with the same brush...but...let's be real here...ok?

This is exactly the place to have this conversation, so that the mom or the dad who IS 400+ can see that there are differences between a parent who is fat, and a parent who is fat and is thumbing their nose at everyone, most importantly their children, and has a goal of not being able to get out of bed. Not a person who finds themselves with limitations...but one who actively seeks it. If a parent said that they had any other kind of kink that would make them immobile in some way...and you knew they had a very young child...would you just be " oh, live and let live "? Really? That's where the dynamic changes...big time. I, personally, do not look at a really fat parent and say " omg, how could they do this to their child ". I know that seeing lots of fat will have people assume so much, so how about let's have this conversation...and many others...about what support should really be given to anything and everything...fat. Let's not let ' society ' steer this conversation.

I am not thin. There are days when my almost 47 year old fat body talks back to me. Of COURSE it is not pleasant to move when you hurt. The day you say you like not moving, not because of the pain, but because you don't want to burn any extra calories so you can be stuck in a bed...then you are talking Donna's language.
-----------------------------------

I saw the after the show video. Like I have already said, I knew, while watching the actual show, that Donna did NOT say she wanted to get cancer. I gave Tyra a big old...Pffffffft. The response video was sad. I saw a woman who was probably experiencing flashbacks to her own difficult times with her mom. And then her obsession kicks in. She starts talking about being the fattest woman to give birth, and it did not seem like it was just about saying there is hope for other fat women...but that it was partially another...' goal '. I saw, in that video, a woman who needs HELP that has nothing to do with numbers on a scale. 

Why are her friends not caring about the trauma she faced as a child. Why are people enabling her behavior, especially since she has kids. Where are the people GIVING a damn about this woman they saw they love. She wants to revert back to the safe place she felt with her mom, who let her have whatever she wanted, no matter the outcome. She has something to prove to anybody who fucked with her. She is gonna show them. Why are there so few people who want to help Donna, and also get damned stern with her. As I said, I do not doubt Donna is a nice woman, when she is not in the throes of her obsession. I could tell by the response video. There is a HURT and damaged human being. THAT is sad. I was sad watching it. Yes, I get mad at the part of her that is so willfully ignorant and is shoving her kids to the side, so she can live her dream.

Intervention. Oh, but that won't happen, since there are too many dudes who wanna request dog collar shows. Ooops.*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> SP, my issue with Donna and her inability to run around after her child is that she _wants_ this for herself. She is _choosing_ this.
> 
> And by run around I don't always mean to actually run, but also to play and participate, pick up after etc .She actually wants to not be able to do anything for herself. She has already said in another thread that her partner takes care of her personal needs such a toileting and showering. She wants to take that even further to the point of being unable to move.
> 
> ...


This is the very real and very tragic part of this story. That's where I really put the blame on Philippe - not for being the partner of a supersized mother (bravo for that), but for displaying this lifestyle, and C.P.'s goals, to the kids. Those children, especially that baby... their lives just _have_ to be affected by this - and *badly*. If anyone can give reasons otherwise, I'd actually love to hear it. 

The other thing is - immobility hurts. You don't just float off on a giant, fluffy cloud that carries you about for the rest of your days. It happens pain by pain (sometimes fall after fall)... and even if you're in a wheelchair or bed - joints still _hurt_. Shoulders, hips, knees... even if they're not weight-bearing, they still cause tremendous pain, which increases with lack of movement. Recent posts would suggest that C.P. has not anticipated that part of her goal.



Mishty said:


> Okay, so Donna is making a point to gain weight, and it might kill her, but Jeff Gordon has 2 children and drives 200 miles an hour in a rainbow car every week and is considered some kind of hero....


The difference is - Gordon parks the race car and comes home (hopefully). He doesn't take his kids in the car going 200 mph twenty-four hours a day. Gordon's kids are impacted by the life he chooses, sure - but they're not forced to live it for themselves.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Justin I don't get this.
> You don't agree with her every decision but you _do_ hope she reaches her goal? And you say she is a _sweetie pie_ despite being rude, selfish and ignorant?
> 
> I don't understand, are you being sarcastic, are you being serious, are you just sitting on the fence trying to please everyone, what??
> ...



Sitting on the face huh? Freudian slip my dear? I hear women get pretty voracious when pregnant lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 17, 2009)

I try to empathize with Donna but the Rosa Parks comment got to me. Rosa Parks was a pioneer not just for black Americans but for women no matter what race, Dr. King's brilliant work started with her.

There's a major difference in starting a movement that's being felt 50 years later by several generations and promoting a lifestyle that maybe 10 people out of 10,000 actually want.

While I don't condone a lot of the snarky comments made by a lot of the posters, the ones with legitimate concerns about taking care of her daughter was also a concern of mine many months ago.

Donna is a human being, and even though she doesn't choose her words carefully, she's defending herself from an onslaught brought to her attention on a thread she never even posted on initially.

Like I said, I don't condone some of the comments she's made but the simple fact so many people are condemming her is really scary, this is supposed to be a site for people to come together and share the similar interest. Instead, because Donna is a little extreme people are pushing her away and saying "I don't want her to be representing me" 

I'm a fan of the band KISS, I own all their cd's and even own some of their unreleased material, yet I don't walk around outside in heels singing to myself and painting my face before I go out in public. Is what I just mentioned a representation of KISS fans, yes it is, but is it mine...no. Even though other fans who enjoy the band may act differently than I do, we still share the same bond.

In this community you have feeders, feedees, regular bbw's, bbw's who have had WLS, ssbbw's who want to be immobile, men who want to be female and on and on with the same common goal....acceptance. Not everyone agrees with each other on certain subjects, I'm guilty of that too, but its all about accepting one another.

When people start throwing folks like Donna under a bus because her views are not the same as their own, that takes away from the "acceptance" factor that the site is based on.

I have pneumonia, and just typing this message took a lot out of me..no joke. I need to go rest before work, just wanted to give my final 2 cents.


----------



## Brenda (Mar 17, 2009)

Clearly her son and daughter are not her priority gaining weight is number one to her. Her boyfriend also has encouraged this and by doing so has made the children an after thought. 

When it is all said and done increased immobility leads to a slew of potential life threatening situations. Add in being extremely large and getting proper medical assistance will be nearly impossible. I have seen this play out before by a non intentional gainer and it ended in her undignified (to put it lightly) and untimely death. 

I know Donna is all consequences be damned, but my fear for her is once they start rolling in regret will sink in too late for her or her children.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> The difference is - Gordon parks the race car and comes home *(hopefully). *He doesn't take his kids in the car going 200 mph twenty-four hours a day. Gordon's kids are impacted by the life he chooses, sure - but they're not forced to live it for themselves.



There ya go.
But when Gordon's daughter watches Daddy's friends die on YouTube and see's her daddy crash & go up in flames one Sunday a month, that'll be okay right? Cause she can follow him with mommy to the ER again? 



All I'm sayin' is, people make dumb decisions, and sometimes they suck for the people involved, and I know she asked for her life to be picked picked picked apart when she went on Tyra, but sometimes this board has tunnel vision.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> When people start throwing folks like Donna under a bus because her views are not the same as their own, that takes away from the "acceptance" factor that the site is based on.
> 
> I have pneumonia, and just typing this message took a lot out of me..no joke. I need to go rest before work, just wanted to give my final 2 cents.




Believe it or not, I am one of the most open minded people you could ever hope to meet. I have friends from all walks of life, into all sorts of things. 

What goes on between consenting adults, behind closed doors, affects me not. I really don't care what your kink is as long as the only people it affects are those directly choosing to be involved.

But someone taking it upon themselves to represent ANYONE but themselves I do not accept. She was not elected on behalf of feeders and fat women.

Someone PURPOSELY putting themselves in a situation where they will not be able to take care of themselves or their children I WILL NEVER ACCEPT. 

That is not what Dims is about.

Other than this Kevin, I hope you feel better soon, pneumonia is no joke.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> All I'm sayin' is, people make dumb decisions, and sometimes they suck for the people involved


That's how I would describe a mother buying her kid Sears Toughskins instead of Levi 501s. 

I just can't be that blasé about this.

- - -

And for all those folks thinking this thread is unfair or some sort of ambush, let's not forget that this thread exists ONLY because C.P. decided to bring this situation here. It was HER choice to go on Tyra, and SHE informed us of that in several threads... ASKING US TO PARTICIPATE in what she said on the show.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thing I wanted to add is can CP guarantee that there will never come a point when her children have to take care of her personal needs? This is another issue I have. 

Dad's not home, Donna needs the loo, who helps then? 
Her kids because they are told or asked to? 
And then they become part of the whole thing, as part of Donna's fantasy is immobility and being taken care of. 
That's very, very wrong. 
It may not have happened yet, but I am pretty sure it will at some point.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Believe it or not, I am one of the most open minded people you could ever hope to meet. I have friends from all walks of life, into all sorts of things.
> 
> What goes on between consenting adults, behind closed doors, affects me not. I really don't care what your kink is as long as the only people it affects are those directly choosing to be involved.
> 
> ...



I got home from the Globe at 6:30 and stayed up to work my other job at 12:30, so forgive me if I sounded a little cranky...I haven't slept much.

I know you're very accepting of people, so when you made your point I was a little shocked to say the least.

I understand where you're coming from, I just don't want people to say off with her head, she's still a human being and a mother even if her methods leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I just can't be that blasé about this.



I do *not* agree with Donna's choices, but I feel like she's being attacked, and really she's just not that smart, and honestly she isn't understanding half of what is coming up against her. All I meant was, sometimes being a parent doesn't come into the equation for some people. They want to live their lives despite their offspring. I don't approve, but their is lots of bad-parenting happening out there, and god forbid it aint gettin' any better .


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> All I'm sayin' is, people make dumb decisions, and sometimes they suck for the people involved, and I know she asked for her life to be picked picked picked apart when she went on Tyra, but sometimes this board has tunnel vision.



Even if you give her the benefit of the doubt, she came on here to remind "I am the Rosa Parks of feedees"...she sees herself as a Public Figure. She refers to "doing it for her fans." She makes no bones about defining herself as an instrument..."collared princess" even. If she's indeed a sentient being who does this stuff publicly, ignorantly spoken, poorly typed because she and her husband have the most wild BDSM/humiliation-oriented sex life ever...well. Rather than Ms. Parks, it would be akin to a black woman in the 1960s shouting loudly HEY CAMERAS OVER HERE I'M EATING WATERMELON with a plowshare strapped to her, opening her mouth with her fingers to show us how strong her teeth are. It's her right of course. It's also an epicenter of historical-proportions foolishness.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> Even if you give her the benefit of the doubt, she came on here to remind "I am the Rosa Parks of feedees"...she sees herself as a Public Figure. She refers to "doing it for her fans." She makes no bones about defining herself as an instrument..."collared princess" even. If she's indeed a sentient being who does this stuff publicly, ignorantly spoken, poorly typed because she and her husband have the most wild BDSM life in history, rather than Ms. Parks, it would be akin to a black woman in the 1960s shouting loudly HEY CAMERAS OVER HERE I'M EATING WATERMELON with a plowshare strapped to her, opening her mouth with her fingers to show us how strong her teeth are. It's her right of course. It's also an epicenter of historical-proportions foolishness.



You say that like your the Don King of fedderizm......


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Another thing I wanted to add is can CP guarantee that there will never come a point when her children have to take care of her personal needs? This is another issue I have.
> 
> Dad's not home, Donna needs the loo, who helps then?
> Her kids because they are told or asked to?
> ...



It's not worth it honestly, because at the end of the day, it's not our business. If you're concerned, dial child services (that's not sarcasm). But speculating and criticizing her life on a fat-positive board begins and ends for me with the responsibilities of her public persona.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> You say that like your the Don King of fedderizm......



now _that_ isn't such a bad user title.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> I do *not* agree with Donna's choices, but I feel like she's being attacked, and really she's just not that smart, and honestly she isn't understanding half of what is coming up against her. All I meant was, sometimes being a parent doesn't come into the equation for some people. They want to live their lives despite their offspring. I don't approve, but their is lots of bad-parenting happening out there, and god forbid it aint gettin' any better .


I don't think anyone is here specifically to attack her. I don't think she's a bad person - and in fact, at one point, she and Philippe were funny and charming on the show. But all that is completely overwhelmed and plowed under by the WTFedness of her statements, lifestyle and goals. I understand how you feel it's getting overdone - but honestly, how can you expect people *not* to have comments about all this? Same thing with Octomom - she has this completely jacked-up life... it's unreasonable to think that people aren't going to have something to say about it. Plus - octo didn't really ask for the attention she's getting, not initially, anyway - but C.P. did. She asked for the attention, she brought it here, and I'm of the opinion that she knows exactly what she's doing.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

It was really just another reason that I object to her "gaining mission" so highly, and probably a question thought of by lots of other people. 

Essentially you just do not know how this is going to pan out or affect her children, thats the point I was trying to make. There are lots of issues and problems within her home this could cause. And she has opened herself up to people thinking that. 

But I agree there is no point in speculating, as the situation is crazy enough without it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

the problem with people we perceive as "dumb" is that what is the breaking point for allowed criticism? take william hung, who was an engineering student or something until his american idol audition, which became a meme and led to:

"William Hung was offered a $25,000 advance on a record deal from Koch Entertainment in 2004, and released three albums on that label in 2004 and 2005."

making three karaoke albums of bad singing is not an expensive task...and the record label totally underestimated the public's potential for spending $17 on novelty records where the novelty is that you can barely listen to it. he totally got the good end of the deal. calling the guy "dumb" at that point is moot, it's just a matter of how much one is willing to degrade oneself for money and attention. in donna's case, the payoff is most likely the degradation itself, rather than the amount of money she received from tyra or a documentarian. do i think she knows what she's doing? to an extent.

unsurprisingly, many people perceive william hung to be an uncle tom for his represented culture too.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 17, 2009)

Misty said what I wanted to say only she said it a lot nicer than I would have. For God's sakes people, could we be anymore judgemental??? You don't have any idea what her situation is at home, maybe her husband takes care of the baby or helps her out a great deal. I mean seriously, there are so many people into this lifestyle, why pick on one person? Because she happened to throw a number out there that you disagree with? Or because she did it on television and you were afraid she was trying to speak for you?? Anyone with half a brain knows how these talk shows work and should not assume that every large person is trying to get larger. Hell, most of us are trying to go in the other direction. I just can't believe what I've been reading, like it or not, CP is one of us(or at lease she was until you made her want to leave). We all might not like what each other is into but this should be a safe place to come to to figure it all out. I just never knew how many close-minded delusional people were on this board, makes me kind of ill as a matter of fact. 







MisticalMisty said:


> Because it's her kink..and if she wants to be as big as a house..well it's her business.
> 
> I haven't posted in this thread yet..because it's fucking pissed me off..
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> We all might not like what each other is into but this should be a safe place to come to to figure it all out. I just never knew how many close-minded delusional people were on this board, makes me kind of ill as a matter of fact.



Figure WHAT out? If there was one thing that Donna had said that seemed like she was fighting what has taken over her brain, then there would be something to figure out. She hasn't, so it is understandable to believe that there isn't.

Do you not understand that people will get damned pissed where children are concerned? If a person is a drug addict, I want them to get help. I don't give a rats ass is there is an adult in the house who is not an addict and cares for the kids, when they are not working..etc.. Those kids should not be made to understand mom's kinks. They only know that mom wants to not be able to do as much as she could with them, and not because mom happens to be fat...but that mom loves her kink/drug more than she wants to fight to interact more fully with them.

Talk about delusional.

This is not most fat people.

Flippin' Twilight Zone dwellers. In other words.....Donna probably has an excuse or five.....what's yours.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 17, 2009)

I dunno if this has been brought up but CP is practically inviting Child Protective Services to put her under a microscope. Anybody who's comfortable with that level of scrutiny or the possibility of being deemed an unfit parent and losing her kids is entitled to say whatever she wants, imo. The First Amendment rules but ultimately it does not protect people from the consequences of poor judgment. 

I don't like the collateral damage to Size Acceptance from this kind of exposure but until someone is willing to be an equally visible and vocal spokesperson for the rational majority what can we expect, really? Who do we wish Tyra had invited? There are plenty of articulate, charming ladies here who could've made for some great and informative TV in juxtaposition with CP. How many would willingly step into that spotlight though?

(btw I haven't seen the show and just skimmed this thread. Please pardon any consequent ignorance.)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 17, 2009)

Regardless of whether you agree with Donna's decisions or not.. you have to admit that she can't seriously expect to call herself the Rosa Parks of feederism, the mouthpiece for the community, a representative of fat people, etc. without having any discussion around it. It's lovely how she only wants to acknowledge the people who are supporters but doesn't want to acknowledge the fact that some people here Do Not Want Her Representing Them.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I dunno if this has been brought up but CP is practically inviting Child Protective Services to put her under a microscope. Anybody who's comfortable with that level of scrutiny or the possibility of being deemed an unfit parent and losing her kids is entitled to say whatever she wants, imo. The First Amendment rules but ultimately it does not protect people from the consequences of poor judgment.
> 
> I don't like the collateral damage to Size Acceptance from this kind of exposure but until someone is willing to be an equally visible and vocal spokesperson for the rational majority what can we expect, really? Who do we wish Tyra had invited? There are plenty of articulate, charming ladies here who could've made for some great and informative TV in juxtaposition with CP. How many would willingly step into that spotlight though?
> 
> (btw I haven't seen the show and just skimmed this thread. Please pardon any consequent ignorance.)




word.

She could get her kids taken away and be an example case for social workers who despise fat people. It's really sad really if her kids do get taken away and even sadder that she thinks she represents anyone other than herself.


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah ha, hush that fuss
Everybody move to the back of the bus
Do you wanna bump and slump with us
We the type of people make the club get crunk

Many a day has passed, the night has gone by
But still I find the time to put that bump off in your eye
Total chaos, for these playas, thought we was absent
We takin another route to represent the Dungeon Family
Like Great Day, me and my nigga decide to take the back way
We stabbing every city then we headed to that bat cave
A-T-L, Georgia, what we do for ya
Bull doggin hoes like them Georgetown Hoyas
Boy you sounding silly, thank my Brougham aint sittin pretty
Doing doughnuts round you suckas like then circles around titties
Damn we the committee gone burn it down
But us gone bust you in the mouth with the chorus now

Ah ha, hush that fuss
Everybody move to the back of the bus
Do you wanna bump and slump with us
We the type of people make the club get crunk

I met a gypsy and she hipped me to some life game
To stimulate then activate the left and right brain
Said baby boy you only funky as your last cut
You focus on the past your ass'll be a has what
Thats one to live by or either that one to die to
I try to just throw it at you determine your own adventure
Andre, got to her station here's my destination
She got off the bus, the conversation lingered in my head for hours
Took a shower kinda sour cause my favorite group ain't comin with it
But I'm witcha you cause you probably goin through it anyway
But anyhow when in doubt went on out and bought it
Cause I thought it would be jammin but examine all the flawsky-wawsky
Awfully, it's sad and it's costly, but that's all she wrote
And I hope I never have to float in that boat
Up shit creek it's weak is the last quote
That I want to hear when I'm goin down when all's said and done
And we got a new joe in town
When the record player get to skippin and slowin down
All yawl can say is them niggas earned that crown but until then till' then

Ah ha, hush that fuss
Everybody move to the back of the bus
Do you wanna bump and slump with us
We the type of people make the club get crunk


----------



## Pixelpops (Mar 17, 2009)

My mother is immobile. She wasn't when I was younger, but over time I've watched her become more and more frail. It's not out of desire, it's because she has a rare and unmanageable form of Muscular Dystrophy. I've seen her cry because she can't go to the park and run around with my 8/9 year old brothers. One time, she fell in the middle of the night. My father wasn't around that night, and she stayed on the floor, cold and thirsty for 6 hours, because she didn't want to wake me or my brothers. My mother goes to great lengths to try and protect my brothers and I from her disability, because she wanted us to enjoy our childhoods. I'm 20 now, and she still tries to stop me from helping her because she doesn't want me to suffer. I don't consider it suffering, She's my mum and I love her.

The fact that someone is willing to put both themselves and their child through something like this is fucking heartbreaking. That someone would choose not to be able to run around, hell, not even run, just move around with their child is horrible. I can't comprehend why someone would willingly do that to their loved ones for the sake of a fetish.

Don't get me wrong, I have no issue with feederism, but I think this goes a little too far beyond..

Perhaps I've missed a huge point somewhere, and I'm sorry if I have. In fact, I kind of hope I have misinterpreted something somewhere.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

This post made me well up. Your mum sounds amazing. And thank you for getting my point too.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEyP_IGv9I4

You forgot the link Seth.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Do Not Want Her Representing Them.



don't shark my capitals


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I dunno if this has been brought up but CP is practically inviting Child Protective Services to put her under a microscope. Anybody who's comfortable with that level of scrutiny or the possibility of being deemed an unfit parent and losing her kids is *entitled to say whatever she wants*, imo. The First Amendment rules but ultimately it does not protect people from the consequences of poor judgment.
> 
> I don't like the collateral damage to Size Acceptance from this kind of exposure but until someone is willing to be an equally visible and vocal spokesperson for the rational majority what can we expect, really? Who do we wish Tyra had invited? There are plenty of articulate, charming ladies here who could've made for some great and informative TV in juxtaposition with CP. How many would willingly step into that spotlight though?
> 
> (btw I haven't seen the show and just skimmed this thread. Please pardon any consequent ignorance.)


We (or maybe just "I") wish people like Tyra didn't view us as the kind of people to be viewed as an "oddity" or sensationalistic fodder for their shows, and didn't invite anyone at all for their agendas. That said, most of the articulate, charming ladies I know also know how shows like this end up, and that it's pointless to try to accomplish anything productive by going on them. 

I bolded that part above, because I think some people are still missing the fact that DONNA CHOSE to come to THIS site and open herself up for comment. No one sought her out to put her life under a microscope so that she could be ridiculed. SHE ASKED US what we wanted her to say ABOUT US, because she felt she could be OUR representative. When she didn't like the reaction she got, she's the one who chose to leave. So yeah, this is ALL about Donna's choices and the repurcussions of them. If she didn't want judgment, she shouldn't have CHOSEN to put herself in the spotlight. So I don't think it's really fair for people to jump in here and whine about how poorly Donna's being treated. That would be like an actor taking on a role and then getting bad reviews, and telling the critics to shut up and leave him alone because he didn't deserve them and he's just trying to live his life so stop being so cruel, yada yada yada.....


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 17, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> Misty said what I wanted to say only she said it a lot nicer than I would have. For God's sakes people, could we be anymore judgemental??? You don't have any idea what her situation is at home, maybe her husband takes care of the baby or helps her out a great deal. I mean seriously, there are so many people into this lifestyle, why pick on one person? Because she happened to throw a number out there that you disagree with? Or because she did it on television and you were afraid she was trying to speak for you?? Anyone with half a brain knows how these talk shows work and should not assume that every large person is trying to get larger. Hell, most of us are trying to go in the other direction. I just can't believe what I've been reading, like it or not, CP is one of us(or at lease she was until you made her want to leave). We all might not like what each other is into but this should be a safe place to come to to figure it all out. I just never knew how many close-minded delusional people were on this board, makes me kind of ill as a matter of fact.



The thing is, she has said herself that she plans to gain to immobility, its not a fantasy for her. Its a goal. What happens to her child when she reaches that goal? Who takes care of her child then? How is she teaching her child to live a healthy life (not even talking about being thin)?

I really believe that if you take away the food, and the gaining weight and replace it with alcohol and binge drinking to the point of not being able to function that the people who are upset for the percieved judgement they see happening would be just as upset. But because this is Dimensions, a place where fat is where its at, people see it a different way. At what point does being fat become a negative (not speaking from an aesthetic POV)? I know where that point is in my head, maybe more people need to ask themselves that question.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 17, 2009)

Wooow. Things have really changed on this board over the years--for the better. 

Didn't seem like that long ago (although it was probably about 6 or more years ago) I recall a huge chunk of the Dim board calling me a judgmental so-and-so that needs to mind his own business for saying the active practice of gainerism for an already big person is bad, bad news any which way you look at it, and how we need to ween the fellows off of being encouragers of such an incredibly unhealthy practice. The guys didn't want their fetish to be tampered with and the gainers didn't want this new-found appreciation from the men folk to suddenly stop--and the bystanders kept their mouths shut out of fear of making waves on a board that was largely dominated by male feeders. I still say anyone who wants to gain weight of immobility or near-immobility proportions has serious personal issues that need to be handled with kid gloves and NOT encouraged with cheers of "You're looking more amazing with each new pound!". 

This board has always been sensitive and caring about such topics as depression and self-mutilation and I'm glad we're now being so vocal about _this_ particular self-destructive practice.

And I'm guessing CP's purpose of doing the show was to be on a huge TV show. National exposure is one hell of an allure especially if you've been either ignored or shunned for much of your life. So many of us scream to be noticed on this gigantic planet (let alone here on the internet).


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> The thing is, she has said herself that she plans to gain to immobility, its not a fantasy for her. Its a goal. What happens to her child when she reaches that goal? Who takes care of her child then? How is she teaching her child to live a healthy life (not even talking about being thin)?
> 
> I really believe that if you take away the food, and the gaining weight and replace it with alcohol and binge drinking to the point of not being able to function that the people who are upset for the percieved judgement they see happening would be just as upset. But because this is Dimensions, a place where fat is where its at, people see it a different way. At what point does being fat become a negative (not speaking from an aesthetic POV)? I know where that point is in my head, maybe more people need to ask themselves that question.



I may get blasted for this (but hey, I'm making the choice to expose myself to it) but I think it's important to bring up the people who actually have lived their lives weighing at or close to 1,000 lbs. (Dimension's own Lexi being an example, may she rest in peace) I have to wonder what they or their family members have to say about that lifestyle now, and about the impact that Donna's goal will have on her body and on her loved ones - those who are supporting her in this, and those who have no choice (her children). Their lives were/are certainly not fantasies, but involved some pretty harsh realities. Is Donna prepared to expose her loved ones to the possibilities of these things, and ask them to deal with the issues that she cannot, once she becomes immobile? 

Another example is "What's Eating Gilbert Grape?". Yes, it's a movie, meant to dramatize a similar situation - a very fat woman whose children wait on her hand and foot, and she never leaves her couch. Those children basically had no lives outside of caring for their mother, and going to school or work, and they were forced to endure the ridicule of their peers because of their mother. I don't know if the mother character in the movie chose to be immobile, but I think it's a fair commentary on the effect that such a situation has on the children involved in it. They had no choice. They cared for her because they loved her and did what had to be done - but it was a pretty tragic situation for them to be put in.

Fantasy is great - being attracted to extreme fat is fine - but when it comes at the expense of people who didn't ask for it, there should be a line drawn.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 17, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> ...DONNA CHOSE to come to THIS site and open herself up for comment. No one sought her out to put her life under a microscope so that she could be ridiculed. SHE ASKED US what we wanted her to say ABOUT US, because she felt she could be OUR representative. When she didn't like the reaction she got, she's the one who chose to leave. So yeah, this is ALL about Donna's choices and the repurcussions of them. If she didn't want judgment, she shouldn't have CHOSEN to put herself in the spotlight. So I don't think it's really fair for people to jump in here and whine about how poorly Donna's being treated. That would be like an actor taking on a role and then getting bad reviews, and telling the critics to shut up and leave him alone because he didn't deserve them and he's just trying to live his life so stop being so cruel, yada yada yada.....


this sums it all up, i think.

my view is, dude, if your goal is to get to 1000 lbs, whatever. your business, and it's not my place to say anything.
but to declare yourself some type of spokesperson for all feeders, feedees, FAs everywhere, and to declare yourself as righteous and "real" and "hard core," is simply ridiculous and foolish.
if C.P. is starting the revolution...well, "_don't you know that you can count me out_."


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 17, 2009)

If your head explodes in a forum, will anyone hear it?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 17, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> If your head explodes in a forum, will anyone hear it?


um...
what is "the sound of one hand ranting"?


----------



## Ash (Mar 17, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> If your head explodes in a forum, will anyone hear it?



I think only other victims of head explosion can hear it. 

/ears ringing


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 17, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> We (or maybe just "I") wish people like Tyra didn't view us as the kind of people to be viewed as an "oddity" or sensationalistic fodder for their shows, and didn't invite anyone at all for their agendas. That said, most of the articulate, charming ladies I know also know how shows like this end up, and that it's pointless to try to accomplish anything productive by going on them.
> 
> I bolded that part above, because I think some people are still missing the fact that DONNA CHOSE to come to THIS site and open herself up for comment. No one sought her out to put her life under a microscope so that she could be ridiculed. SHE ASKED US what we wanted her to say ABOUT US, because she felt she could be OUR representative. When she didn't like the reaction she got, she's the one who chose to leave. So yeah, this is ALL about Donna's choices and the repurcussions of them. If she didn't want judgment, she shouldn't have CHOSEN to put herself in the spotlight. So I don't think it's really fair for people to jump in here and whine about how poorly Donna's being treated. That would be like an actor taking on a role and then getting bad reviews, and telling the critics to shut up and leave him alone because he didn't deserve them and he's just trying to live his life so stop being so cruel, yada yada yada.....



Hey, I agree! Where did I say "shut up"? Rail on is partly what I meant by the "consequences of poor judgment". Sorry if that wasn't clear? _Everyone_ is entitled to free speech, especially those who find CP's stance and statements offensive. She's been around here long enough to know she was calling down a shitstorm on herself. I might have a little sympathy if she was a total noob but she knew what she was asking for here. As I thought I said, her choices, her consequences to live with.

And I still wish we had a spokesperson who could play counterpoint to whatever freakshow the talkers guest-baiters drag out of the trailer park.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Hey, I agree! Where did I say "shut up"? Rail on is partly what I meant by the "consequences of poor judgment". Sorry if that wasn't clear? _Everyone_ is entitled to free speech, especially those who find CP's stance and statements offensive. She's been around here long enough to know she was calling down a shitstorm on herself. I might have a little sympathy if she was a total noob but she knew what she was asking for here. As I thought I said, her choices, her consequences to live with.
> 
> And I still wish we had a spokesperson who could play counterpoint to whatever freakshow the talkers guest-baiters drag out of the trailer park.


 No, no...sorry if I didn't make it clear - I wasn't referring to you telling anyone to shut up. I liked your post a lot.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Believe it or not, I am one of the most open minded people you could ever hope to meet. I have friends from all walks of life, into all sorts of things.
> 
> What goes on between consenting adults, behind closed doors, affects me not. I really don't care what your kink is as long as the only people it affects are those directly choosing to be involved.
> 
> ...



There is a whole group of people who are active feeders/feedees..etc. 

Dims has many facets...to say that it can't include someone who fantasizes about being immobile is asinine.

I'm not saying I agree with what she's doing. Hell..I work with kids for a living and I see everyday how parents manage to fuck up their children. 

HOWEVER, Every parent does something..big or small that hurts their child eventually. You show me a perfect parent and I'll be looking for the rapture.

You have the right to raise your child any damn well you please to..and if it gets to the point where the safety or well being of her children are at stake..then the proper authorities can step in and take care of things if necessary.

I'm really surprised to see that this thread has been allowed to go on for such a long time.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 17, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> HOWEVER, Every parent does something..big or small that hurts their child eventually. You show me a perfect parent and I'll be looking for the rapture.
> 
> You have the right to raise your child any damn well you please to..and if it gets to the point where the safety or well being of her children are at stake..then the proper authorities can step in and take care of things if necessary.


 Sorry, but this is a cop-out. As an educator, you know that if you see signs of possible abuse, it's your duty to speak up and call attention to it, even if you could possibly end up being wrong. The exact reason people are speaking up NOW about the issue with the kids is to try to sow the seeds of preventing something that could lead to the point of the authorities stepping in. To do otherwise would be putting on blinders to something that has the potential of being prevented. And..again (ad nauseum)...SHE CAME HERE bragging about being a mom and wanting to be immobile. Expecting people to not comment on that is ludicrous. No one is telling her not to fantasize about being immobile....it's about being aware of every aspect and repercussion of the reality of making it happen. There's a huge difference between the two.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> There is a whole group of people who are active feeders/feedees..etc.
> 
> Dims has many facets...to say that it can't include someone who fantasizes about being immobile is asinine.
> 
> ...



I completely understand that Misty. 

However when I say this isn't what Dims is about though, I mean acceptance for acceptance sake. Just because she is fat and a feedee like some other people in this community, doesn't mean I will automatically accept her lifestyle.

I don't accept the extent to which she is pursuing her fantasy when she is a mother, and I would feel the same way about anyone wishing to do so. I can't accept the fact that she thinks she represents anything but herself. Dims is a community not a one woman parade.

I have no issue with feeding, gaining, any of that, as I have said before. I do have issues with selfishness, self inflicted immobility/disability when you have responsibilities, and pompus self-elected spokesmanship.

Just because parenting is hard, and like you say "Every parent does something..big or small that hurts their child eventually", does not mean it should be an inevitability or that you should go out of your way to cause disruption to your child.

And it may seem like I am being judgemental, I guess I am, but she put herself on tv, in magazines, on the internet and I comment based on what I have read and seen.

I would feel the same way about anyone who pursued any erotic fantasy full time when they had kids, and I would feel the same way about anyone who thought they could represent me or made a mockery of what and who I am.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> don't shark my capitals




xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Sorry, but this is a cop-out. As an educator, you know that if you see signs of possible abuse, it's your duty to speak up and call attention to it, even if you could possibly end up being wrong. The exact reason people are speaking up NOW about the issue with the kids is to try to sow the seeds of preventing something that could lead to the point of the authorities stepping in. To do otherwise would be putting on blinders to something that has the potential of being prevented. And..again (ad nauseum)...SHE CAME HERE bragging about being a mom and wanting to be immobile. Expecting people to not comment on that is ludicrous. No one is telling her not to fantasize about being immobile....it's about being aware of every aspect and repercussion of the reality of making it happen. There's a huge difference between the two.



I'm well aware of my duties..thank you.

However, unless she's actually being neglected, starved, beaten, etc....sadly, it's not going to do much good to report her. Emotional abuse is hard to prove and if her father is still a present caregiver..there's not much to do.

I didn't read the original thread..don't really want to..but I know that questioning her sanity, intelligence level etc, isn't really fair. 

To be honest..she can say she wants to be immobile until she's blue in the face..the fact of the matter is..it may never happen.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 17, 2009)

Back in September of 1990, The Reverend Al Sharpton arrived in Atlantic City to stage a protest at the foot of the Atlantic City Expressway. I was friends with some of the A.C. Police, who allowed me to be in the area that day.

I had the opportunity to meet & speak with the Reverend, and despite some of our differences in politics, here's what I learned:



> _1. His private persona is VERY different than his public persona.
> 
> 2. He told me that despite claims to the contrary, he never purported to
> represent all black people, even though in his eyes they may go through
> ...



Any of this sound familiar? 

I've had the opportunity to meet & talk with Donna on several occasions at our New Jersey Bashes. I walked away from all of those conversations with the same perceptions that I had about Sharpton. Before you start in with the Sharpton vs. Rosa comments, let me make my point.

We often find that people in media, even if for only a moment, often are completely different than what is portrayed in the media. As such, people who put themselves out there in the media are going to be judged, by their peers, as well as those outside of their peer groups, who are watching the media, forming their opinions. The problem here is that Dims, in our well documented manner, chased this woman out of here before we found out that she's really not so different from the rest of us.

I can provide lists of names that have left this place over the years for exactly that reason.

I'm not a feeder, never was, never will understand the fascination. Despite that, I defend Donna's right to be who she is, as I defend anyone's right to engage in a true discussion of the issues. What I can't condone, however, is an out an out condemnation without looking deeper into the issues involved. That's just wrong, and I can't be party to that. Sorry


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 17, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm well aware of my duties..thank you.
> 
> However, unless she's actually being neglected, starved, beaten, etc....sadly, it's not going to do much good to report her. Emotional abuse is hard to prove and if her father is still a present caregiver..there's not much to do.
> 
> ...


Misty, I wasn't questioning your knowledge of your duties. Don't make this personal when it's not at all. 

It's silly to think any of us here could actually report her - in fact, my comment about prevention meant that I would hope we could give her the perspective to keep it from getting to that point. This is about the issue of her coming here, talking about and making plans to carry out her plan of reaching her 1,000 lb goal, being so vocal about her daughter, and expecting none of us to speak up about the issue of her kids. In fact, I feel strongly that it would be wrong if no one did. I'm not exposing myself in this thread because I enjoy controversy. I chose to speak up because I care about kids and thought there might be a thread of hope that Donna and Phillipe could see the issue from a different perspective.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> And it may seem like I am being judgemental, I guess I am, but she put herself on tv, in magazines, on the internet and I comment based on what I have read and seen.
> 
> I would feel the same way about anyone who pursued any erotic fantasy full time when they had kids, and I would feel the same way about anyone who thought they could represent me or made a mockery of what and who I am.



I'm not making this personal..and I'm only using you and George as an example..I have no qualms with you..etc and I think you'll be great parents.

However, is George going to "dress" in front of your child? Etc?

There are people in my state..hell in many damn states that are just judgemental enough to think that a man dressing as a woman is a horrible thing and it would be detrimental to the well being of your child to see his/her father that way.

There are still people *shudders* that believe that homosexuals should not be parents because it would be detrimental to the well being of the child.

My point...everyone has their own sets of morals, values etc. What's right or wrong to you, may not be right or wrong to others. 

Is it a sad situation for her children?, yes. Is it my place to say that she's a horrible parent and deserves to have child welfare called to take her child away?, no. Just like it isn't my place to say that a mother who stays with an abusive partner is a bad parent. Or, a married couple that decides to "stick it out" for the kids and argue, yell and scream in front of them are bad parents. Do I feel that they are making good choices...hell no.. Is it my place to pass judgement?, no.


Again, I'm not agreeing with anything she's said. I know that she doesn't represent me..so I don't feel the need to be upset about her appearance on what's basically a tabloid talk show.

Unfortunately, fat-hating seems to be the last acceptable form of prejudice and there will always be people who make the choice to exploit themselves for attention/profit..whatever.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't believe that Donna has been chased away. 
She has stated quite clearly that she only uses this forum to communicate with her fans. So basically not to actively participate, but for her own "advertising" if you like. 
It's in this post.

She hasn't gotten the response she wanted so she has moved on to another forum. She wants everyone to cheer her on and say good for you, not raise practical questions about it. She hasn't been chased away, she just prefers to go somewhere where her lifestyle isn't questioned, but actually praised.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm not making this personal..and I'm only using you and George as an example..I have no qualms with you..etc and I think you'll be great parents.
> 
> However, is George going to "dress" in front of your child? Etc?
> 
> ...



Misty, I understand the comparison you are trying to make. But last time I checked, wearing a dress did not cause immobility or physically prevent someone from looking after a child. It did not cause the wearer to be unable to wash themselves, to wipe their own bottom, or walk. 

Also, George's dressing is not an erotic fantasy or fetish. It is simply him putting on the clothing he feels most comfortable in. If it were sexual, then simply put he would NOT do it in front of our child. 
Wearing clothing stereotypically designed for the opposite gender does not affect a persons ability to parent. Weighing 1000lbs and becoming immobile (and by choice!) does.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 17, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> but I know that questioning her sanity, intelligence level etc, isn't really fair.



Misty, how can you NOT question the sanity of someone who says she's actively trying to be the fattest woman on the planet?? It's so PC to sit on the sidelines and say "We can't say a word about this because that would be unfair and judgmental". She said her mother was a feeder and now she, herself, is at a pretty dangerous weight and is carrying on that legacy. Michael Jackson's family and friends passively sat back and allowing their loved one to do incredibly unhealthy things, but I hope that's not the case with CP. 

If my objective is to suddenly become the world's skinniest man, lord knows I hope someone who truly cares for me will intervene if I suddenly start losing a bunch of weight.

"Is it my place to say that she's a horrible parent and deserves to have child welfare called to take her child away?, no."

Is it your right to express your opinion that she's doing right or wrong for her kids? Sure it is. That's all we're doing here. I mean, much of the chatter on Dim is us giving our opinions about society and the people in it Misty.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is the thing...Sure, people have the right to live however they see fit. As long as their personal kink isn't hurting it's not of our biz...Still, when you invite the world into your personal life you should really be smart enough to expect the world will have a comment or two. Like I said in another thread on this topic, if you shit in public don't be shocked when the public comments on the stench.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Misty, how can you NOT question the sanity of someone who says she's actively trying to be the fattest woman on the planet?? It's so PC to sit on the sidelines and say "We can't say a word about this because that would be unfair and judgmental". She said her mother was a feeder and now she, herself, is at a pretty dangerous weight and is carrying on that legacy. Michael Jackson's family and friends passively sat back and allowing their loved one to do incredibly unhealthy things, but I hope that's not the case with CP.
> 
> If my objective is to suddenly become the world's skinniest man, lord knows I hope someone who truly cares for me will intervene if I suddenly start losing a bunch of weight.
> 
> ...



You can intervene until the cows come home..we have free will..and is it always the best..no..but sadly..it's there.

Trust me..I'm not trying to remain PC..I'm just saying that sitting around harping about it isn't going to change anything...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Wearing clothing stereotypically designed for the opposite gender does not affect a persons ability to parent. Weighing 1000lbs and becoming immobile (and by choice!) does.



But, it could emotionally harm the child. It could cause confusion, resentment, embarrassment, etc.

Again, I'm not judging either of you..as I stated earlier..I'm just saying that parents do things consciously and unconsciously all the TIME that harms the well being of their child.

It's not fair to pick and choose what causes outrage and what doesn't.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 17, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Trust me..I'm not trying to remain PC..I'm just saying that sitting around harping about it isn't going to change anything...



I don't see all of this as harping, I see it as discussion and since we are on a discussion forum, I'm under the impression that this would be an okay place to discuss this.


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> But, it could emotionally harm the child. It could cause confusion, resentment, embarrassment, etc.
> 
> Again, I'm not judging either of you..as I stated earlier..I'm just saying that parents do things consciously and unconsciously all the TIME that harms the well being of their child.
> 
> It's not fair to pick and choose what causes outrage and what doesn't.



This thread is not about discussing George's fashion sense, as it wasn't him on the Tyra show showing complete disregard for his health and his family. 

There is a lot I want to say but I will try to keep this brief. 

What George wears is about fashion, taste and comfort and nothing more. It is not a fetish or fantasy unlike Donna.

If we felt his wearing a skirt somehow hindered his being a good parent, he wouldn't do it simple as. 

*Because our baby will always come first. *

It is something we have talked about lots, and will continue to talk about lots to make sure it is handled in a way that it should never have a detrimental affect on our daughter. 

Has Donna done this? Has she thought about how her gaining, weighing so much, becoming immobile will affect her children? I am assuming not as if she had she surely wouldn't be pursuing this.

It is quite feasible for George just to wear his girly clothing when baby is at school, asleep, when we are out with friends etc. It is not something the baby will have to be exposed to 24/7 unlike Donna's kids. It is not something he intends to go on TV ranting about. We do not intend to invite film crews into our home to talk about his dressing. 

Also we intend to raise our child to be very open minded and accepting of other people. She will know about crossdressing, and maybe even know that her daddy does it. But she won't ever have to see it until she is old enough to decide for herself. 

What choice have Donna's children got? None.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah the difference between crossdressing and being immobile is that, you can take the clothes off when you need to.. you can't take off an extra 700 pounds at the drop of a hat.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't see all of this as harping, I see it as discussion and since we are on a discussion forum, I'm under the impression that this would be an okay place to discuss this.



You're right..carry on!


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't see all of this as harping, I see it as discussion and since we are on a discussion forum, I'm under the impression that this would be an okay place to discuss this.



And I'd say that this has been a fairly stimulating discussion for something as low-brow as daytime talk no matter what "side" anyone in this thread's taking. That's what I like about this place, the disagreements have been civil compared to the misogynistic currents in "more supportive" places. 

I admit I haven't been as active in this thread, or taken it as seriously, because I've pretty much said everything I wanted to in previous threads about this show and the other documentaries. I take issue with someone who purported to have the interests of this community in mind but at the slightest criticism about how these shows usually turn into sideshows spewed the same anti-fat vitriol about every fat person being an overeater and took a flip attitude toward everyone who called her on it. 

What makes her attitude any different than the trolls who occasionally roll through and get a few fat-bashing posts in before being banned/deleted? Would it have been acceptable for someone with a handle like "ProAna2247" to post garbage about all us fatties eating chocolate in the closet? And if it were could they also get a pity party for being so "strong" in a "repressive" environment like Dimensions?

If someone wants to retreat to a "supportive" womb where it's acceptable to slag women as "fucking bitches" or say you're "angry at all the paysite models" because you can't figure out where fantasy ends and reality begins, more power to them in keeping the blinders on. I'll stick to this bomb ass site because for me honesty trumps feeling a false sense of well-being. DIMS BE THE REALEST


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> You're right..carry on!



For my money, I think people are wasting their time combating CP's private persona, which doesn't affect them and is her right, versus her public persona, who is willfully engaging discourse that is neither positive for us nor her.

Wrestlingguy, I hear what you're saying, but it's about the motivations to be a public figure. Why does Sharpton act as he does? He has a reputation to maintain and a base to play to. CP's purported base is _rejecting_ her. To what end does she think she's aspiring here? She's receiving negative attention from both sides...wouldn't a reasonable friend of hers advise her to start laying low? What power could she possibly obtain?

Bexy, the think-of-the-children thing is strictly a money/mouth issue. If she can't handle her kids, child services should be made aware.

And if CP decides to read this post, just a point blank hypothetical:

Donna, if there was a gun to your head and you could only have one or the other, reaching 1,000 lbs or raising your kids, which one would you choose? Most everyone (me included) seems to think you'd pick the 1,000 lbs, but if you'd like to prove them wrong, at least in theory, you should go ahead and say so.


----------



## Preston (Mar 17, 2009)

Even if she felt otherwise, there is no way that she wouldn't say, "My kids of course." I mean, there's no way she could possibly be that stupid.

...Right?


----------



## kayrae (Mar 17, 2009)

Actions speak louder than words, boo.


----------



## Preston (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, we all *know* what her actions are, and for better or worse have formed our own opinions. I have mine, and you have yours, but I think that if she were to survive in the court of public opinion, at all, she only has one answer.

I'm just pointing out that putting that ultimatum is actually pretty flawed, because we're only going to get one answer, honest or not.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> Donna, if there was a gun to your head and you could only have one or the other, reaching 1,000 lbs or raising your kids, which one would you choose? Most everyone (me included) seems to think you'd pick the 1,000 lbs, but if you'd like to prove them wrong, at least in theory, you should go ahead and say so.



Bray-Vo.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 17, 2009)

thank God, a voice of reason with something to actually say!!





wrestlingguy said:


> Back in September of 1990, The Reverend Al Sharpton arrived in Atlantic City to stage a protest at the foot of the Atlantic City Expressway. I was friends with some of the A.C. Police, who allowed me to be in the area that day.
> 
> I had the opportunity to meet & speak with the Reverend, and despite some of our differences in politics, here's what I learned:
> 
> ...


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

Preston said:


> Well, we all *know* what her actions are, and for better or worse have formed our own opinions. I have mine, and you have yours, but I think that if she were to survive in the court of public opinion, at all, she only has one answer.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that putting that ultimatum is actually pretty flawed, because we're only going to get one answer, honest or not.



Not so. If she says "my kids" it will prove she cared enough to lie. That would mark the first thing she's done publicly that required her to assess her actions. 

There are many things I do not think she is capable of, and this one is no different. I do not think she realizes she should lie. I'm almost sure she will worm around with something wordy that ultimately says: "both"


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 18, 2009)

Preston said:


> Well, we all *know* what her actions are, and for better or worse have formed our own opinions. I have mine, and you have yours, but I think that if she were to survive in the court of public opinion, at all, she only has one answer.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that putting that ultimatum is actually pretty flawed, because we're only going to get one answer, honest or not.





exile in thighville said:


> Not so. If she said "my kids" it will prove she cared enough to lie. That would mark the first thing she's done publicly that required her to assess her actions.



Well the other option is no answer at all "no comment" .


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 18, 2009)

What we require here is a ... _jump to conclusions_ mat!
That's the thing... these people come up with great ideas, like the pet rock. They're making millions!

End post.


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> Not so. If she said "my kids" it will prove she cared enough to lie. That would mark the first thing she's done publicly that required her to assess her actions.



Hadn't thought of it like that. Touche.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Well the other option is no answer at all "no comment" .



I think if someone answered "no comment" on whether they choose their kids or growing to a mobility- and body-crushing weight my country would legalize ethnic cleansing.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> > I've had the opportunity to meet & talk with Donna on several occasions at our New Jersey Bashes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Well the other option is no answer at all "no comment" .



Which would be even more damning than saying "My goal." Why, you ask? Because that means she had thought about it, and straight up decided that her goal was more important, only knowing that it was wrong, so she couldn't say it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> But, it could emotionally harm the child. It could cause confusion, resentment, embarrassment, etc.
> 
> Again, I'm not judging either of you..as I stated earlier..I'm just saying that parents do things consciously and unconsciously all the TIME that harms the well being of their child.
> 
> It's not fair to pick and choose what causes outrage and what doesn't.



just to nip this in the bud, what george does differs from donna's in many but two crucial ways:

a) it does not significantly alter his daily routine i.e. if he needed to chase after a child and he was wearing, i don't know...heels, he could take them off

b) he is not appearing on nationally syndicated television to brag about what he does thereby opening himself to the court of public opinion

we are talking about an adult who has voluntarily waived her right to privacy on two levels: being a private person (a right celebrities and actors waive by becoming famous), and intimate privacy; what she does in the bedroom (celebrities do not in fact do this). it's sad and stupid but it wasn't just voluntary...she was paid for it.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 18, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I only read up to page five of this thread, because i got bored with it. But wanted to say, that'll be the site I was chatting on with you a couple of nights back? Just was curious. If so, she is the only *real* person that I know of on that site, who has that intention.



I just noticed this  
Yes, it is that site. I was not dissing it.
Donna's intent *does* represent that one very well, but, said website and Dimensions are not the same things. They have a lot of the same members with similar interests, but ultimately they aren't the same. 
She can represent that site because she's into the exact things that that site is based on.
She cannot represent Dimensions, because her interests and her way of life are not representative of THIS community AS A WHOLE.

Actually, we're very diverse here.
We've got a little bit of everything...
If you think about it, I don't think ONE person would ever be able to represent all of it


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I just noticed this
> Yes, it is that site. I was not dissing it.
> Donna's intent *does* represent that one very well, but, said website and Dimensions are not the same things. They have a lot of the same members with similar interests, but ultimately they aren't the same.
> She can represent that sight because she's into the exact things that that site is based on.
> ...



Yet all persons as a collective whole would represent this website. Yes? That would include her.
It's obvious people do not agree with her. But to say that she doesn't represent Dimensions is a fallacy. She represents some portion of it. It might not be as big of a portion as other things, but it's still a portion. Who says which portion 'matters the most'?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2009)

crossdressing

vs

eating to immobility



yeah...those are the same...no difference...everything is the same... don't question anything.......dear dog........the world is doomed....stick a fork in it...we/it........done



done


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

While I don't agree with Misty on this one, I certainly see where she is coming from. She's not attacking George at all, she's saying that someone could argue that. She's asking where the line is drawn. I'm not going to comment on whether I believe Donna is a capable mother or not, but Misty's point is totally valid.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 18, 2009)

SON OF A BITCH

xxx


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 18, 2009)

Preston said:


> While I don't agree with Misty on this one, I certainly see where she is coming from. *She's not attacking George at all*, she's saying that someone could argue that. She's asking where the line is drawn. I'm not going to comment on whether I believe Donna is a capable mother or not, but Misty's point is totally valid.



If I were George and reading her commentary, I would probably feel attacked, even if that was not the way it was intended.

Just sayin.


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> If I were George and reading her commentary, I would probably feel attacked, even if that was not the way it was intended.
> 
> Just sayin.


Well, so would I, but, I know Misty well enough to know that she's not attempting to hurt feelings, she's raising legitimate ethical questions.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> crossdressing
> 
> vs
> 
> eating to immobility



fyi my mom ate herself to immobility and i take serious offense to this because at least she kept her sex life behind closed doors also she waited until we were grown up and out of the house to live out her fantasies and was cognizant of the health risks stop judging her you meano


----------



## Mishty (Mar 18, 2009)

Misty didn't mean any harm, all she meant was: In OK, and other states(mine included) George would be frowned upon as a parent. It's the cold hurtful truth, some places are not informed and have no desire to be. 

Inside the cyber walls of this forum we are open minded and a caring community to anyone that enters. Outside, the world is still close minded and full of bigots, I really wish the world had a loving positive outlook on things like George and his preference of clothing, I really do, and in _no way _ am I attacking anyone by saying Misty was being hamrless.....


and this god damn thread took my 1,111th post which i had plans for!
I hate tyra effin' banks and her BIG FAT ASS


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2009)

It is the refusing to see, or even discuss, degrees/probability of harm. We can't say anything about eating to immobility, because this other kid might have difficulties with what their parent is wearing. It is not possible to stop every kid from being harmed by things done by their parents ( and, george, this is not about you, just using the example someone thought they should bring up )...but, if people want to give a collective, lazy, shrug, then the human race does not deserve to survive.


----------



## Suze (Mar 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm not making this personal..and I'm only using you and George as an example..



:blink:

.........


----------



## Mishty (Mar 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> then the human race does not deserve to survive.



ditto.....


----------



## Suze (Mar 18, 2009)

Mishty said:


> ditto.....


your avi makes MY brain explode.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> It is the refusing to see, or even discuss, degrees/probability of harm. We can't say anything about eating to immobility, because this other kid might have difficulties with what their parent is wearing. It is not possible to stop every kid from being harmed by things done by their parents ( and, george, this is not about you, just using the example someone thought they should bring up )...but, if people want to give a collective, lazy, shrug, then the human race does not deserve to survive.



your opinions are not being oppressed

however

collared princess - the only person in this room eating anybody to immobility - is probably too busy reading my awesome posts over and over to hear yours which contain information no one has ever told her before or else she would've listened and changed her way of living immediately


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 18, 2009)

I stated that I knew it wasn't intended to be an attack.

I also stated that regardless of that, it would have felt like an attack to me, had I been the person in question.

No need to defend Misty's intentions...I'm not throwing her under any bus here. I'm just making that point that bringing up George's proclivity for wearing a dress now and then, and how that may affect his parenting ability in a post that was not directed TO HIM, it potentially comes across as an attack.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I'm not throwing her under any bus here.



but if you need a guy


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> but if you need a guy



Thanks!...


----------



## Mishty (Mar 18, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I stated that I knew it wasn't intended to be an attack.
> 
> I also stated that regardless of that, it would have felt like an attack to me, had I been the person in question.
> 
> No need to defend Misty's intentions...I'm not throwing her under any bus here. I'm just making that point that bringing up George's proclivity for wearing a dress now and then, and how that may affect his parenting ability in a post that was not directed TO HIM, it potentially comes across as an attack.



I was kinda talkin' to the future...y'know?
Cause there is gonna be all kinds of rantin' about it 

I wasn't pointing out any one reply, sorry if it seemed aimed.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> your opinions are not being oppressed
> 
> however
> 
> collared princess - the only person in this room eating anybody to immobility - is probably too busy reading my awesome posts over and over to hear yours which contain information no one has ever told her before or else she would've listened and changed her way of living immediately



yeah...I am now more into the people who defend and support...I have moved on...who knows where I will next end up...stay tuned, dan


----------



## olwen (Mar 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> but if you need a guy



A thread like this is nothing without piturz. 

All I can say about the whole thing is a fat girl with bad grammar who also hates to move's gotta make money somehow. Her kid will grow up and she will find a way to deal. Sucks, but so do lots of other things. I don't have much else to say about that :shrugs:

If anyone dares to equate CP with every other fat person, then I'll just have to insist that Adolph Hitler represents every white person or that Jeffrey Dahmer represents every man. There'll be yuks all around. 

And even if people won't/don't understand cross dressing or feeding that doesn't change the fact that they are still different things. Not comparable as far as I'm concerned, and again if a kid has issues with that they will find a way to deal.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2009)

Olwen, I agree that kids find a way to deal...whether it is to inflict the same shit on their kids/a stranger/themselves...or the kids might find those people who give a damn and might eventually find a happy life...it's just so damned sad to see it said with such a dismissive wave of the hand. Yeah...blah.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

olwen said:


> All I can say about the whole thing is a fat girl with bad grammar who also hates to move's gotta make money somehow.



can't rep you but i howled


----------



## loggamatt (Mar 18, 2009)

Well this thread is certainly bringing out the worst in everybody isn't it... 

To be honest, I find myself naturally sympathising with Misty's posts on the matter, but I hold back from supporting that point of view wholeheartedly for one reason...

This woman CHOSE to go on TV.

I'm not familiar with the Tyra show, but I imagine it's some kind of Springer-esque show designed to showcase people who live on the extremes of society for the purposes of getting a reaction from the viewers. And this is exactly what happened. If you choose to go on a show like that, you would be naive in the extreme if you did not expect to be fair game for people's opinions.

So, while I find all these attacks on the person in question distasteful, it's not unexpected and she should have expected nothing less by going on the show. In fact, perhaps this was her aim?

However, this thread has provided a wonderful chance to vent for those who hate feederism in it's entirety. Personally, I seem to be one of the few people who couldn't care either way about feederism.... I am not a feeder, but I have nothing against feeders either.

But it makes me wonder... now that opinion on Dims seems entirely polarised about feederism, perhaps it makes sense to have an 'anti-feederism' board in addition to the 'erotic weight gain' board. That way, if you want to post about how feeders are morally wrong baby-killers who are destroying the world, you will have a place to do it away from the general boards. I don't see why feeders are only allowed to talk about feederism in one place, yet anti-feeders are allowed to vent about feederism wherever they want.

Just an idea...


----------



## Observer (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess I'm dense, but it seems to me that comedians have been dressing up in women's clothes for years and no one questions their parenting abilities -- anyone remember Milton Berle on the Texaco Star Theatre in 1948? Or Flip Wilson as Geraldine? Transvestiteism in my view is nowhere near the same as feeding oneself to immobility.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 18, 2009)

loggamatt said:


> ...However, this thread has provided a wonderful chance to vent for those who hate feederism in it's entirety. Personally, I seem to be one of the few people who couldn't care either way about feederism.... I am not a feeder, but I have nothing against feeders either.
> But it makes me wonder... now that opinion on Dims seems entirely polarised about feederism, perhaps it makes sense to have an 'anti-feederism' board in addition to the 'erotic weight gain' board. That way, if you want to post about how feeders are morally wrong baby-killers who are destroying the world, you will have a place to do it away from the general boards. I don't see why feeders are only allowed to talk about feederism in one place, yet anti-feeders are allowed to vent about feederism wherever they want.
> Just an idea...



I don't think we're "entirely polarised" at all. Some of the vocal people with strong views have posted and that must be where you're getting that. But not very many people on this thread have even come out against _feederism_ per se, it's more 1) coming out against the extremes that would make one unable to care for one's children, 2) that no one wants CP to be our spokeswoman, and 3) her going on the show does nothing for fat acceptance and maybe even hurts it to some small degree.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 18, 2009)

Observer said:


> I guess I'm dense, but it seems to me that comedians have been dressing up in women's clothes for years and no one questions their parenting abilities -- anyone remember Milton Berle on the Texaco Star Theatre in 1948? Or Flip Wilson as Geraldine? Transvestiteism in my view is nowhere near the same as feeding oneself to immobility.


 
It's not even close, but some people seem to think so

Wearing clothes of another gender will not harm a child. It may challenge the typical socialization of children, but it does NOT HARM a child...at all.

But the point is lost. Some people seem to think this is an anti feederism thread. But it is NOT. I am 100% PRO getting fatter....IF and ONLY IF there are not any children involved. Period. When you decide to have children, your desires get put aside until that child is grown and moved out.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 18, 2009)

loggamatt said:


> But it makes me wonder... now that opinion on Dims seems entirely polarised about feederism, perhaps it makes sense to have an 'anti-feederism' board in addition to the 'erotic weight gain' board. That way, if you want to post about how feeders are morally wrong baby-killers who are destroying the world, you will have a place to do it away from the general boards. I don't see why feeders are only allowed to talk about feederism in one place, yet anti-feeders are allowed to vent about feederism wherever they want.
> 
> Just an idea...



Some of the most outspoken critics of CP identify as feedees/feeders. It doesn't mean they speak for all people with an interest in feederism; but it does show that the objection to this particular instance isn't "baby-killing feeders OMG!" (which nobody said btw, sick hyperbole) The issue is having your sexuality presented to the world in a televised sideshow by an awful representative.


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I'm just home from a long night in work so this post might not make any sense or whatever.

I know Misty did not mean it as an attack, but in all fairness I do feel attacked and deeply upset that my name would even come up in a topic like this!

How dare anyone trys to question my ability at being a parent to my daughter that hasnt even been freaking born yet!!!

Everyone that knows me knows that I will be a fantastic daddy, and will always do whats best for my children, and one day if me and bexy think the time is right we will tell out child about my taste in clothes.

To be fair its not like I do it all the time anyway I think I dress up like once a month tops so comparring me to a woman that wants to way 1000lbs 24/7 is a bit over the top!

I would like it if my name did not come up in this topic again please as many people have stated it's unfair to compare us two.

Thank you.


----------



## Tau (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe in live and let live with every particle of my being - but i also believe that when I see a fellow human being doing themselves harm I have to speak out. What has concerned me while reading through this thread is the constant lack of concern for Collared Princess. I don't believe in telling others what is normal or not but when it comes to somebody deliberately doing something that will mean their death I think something's gotta be done. It's like watching somebody slit their wrists, bleed to death and then having theoretical discussions about how they were stupid anyway and brought it on themselves. Does CP not have friends who are concerned about her? Family that wants her to stay alive?  I've just found this so chilling and upsetting. This isnt about feederism anymore - its about suicide .


----------



## kayrae (Mar 18, 2009)

Wild Zero already summed up what I want to say. But I want to also include that feederism is talked about all over the boards. The Erotic Weight Gain Board is actually a place where the people who are interested in that specific topic have a protected space for discussion.

Perhaps you're unfamiliar with collared princess's previous threads on DIMS, but she has pretty much told us that she is a representative of *all* fat people. Excuse me, but she DOES NOT represent me.




loggamatt said:


> But it makes me wonder... now that opinion on Dims seems entirely polarised about feederism, perhaps it makes sense to have an 'anti-feederism' board in addition to the 'erotic weight gain' board. That way, if you want to post about how feeders are morally wrong baby-killers who are destroying the world, you will have a place to do it away from the general boards. *I don't see why feeders are only allowed to talk about feederism in one place, yet anti-feeders are allowed to vent about feederism wherever they want.*
> 
> Just an idea...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 18, 2009)

I read 11 pages of this thread from the beginning then skipped to the end....I ran out of rep so blah


----------



## Emma (Mar 18, 2009)

Is there any links to this show yet?


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 18, 2009)

don't want to bother arguing, pointless...


----------



## Tau (Mar 18, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> Is there any links to this show yet?



I'm seconding this query - I'm now desperate to see it


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

TYRA SHOW'S UP!


----------



## Kortana (Mar 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> TYRA SHOW'S UP!



DAMN! Good one! Totally did not see that coming!


----------



## Emma (Mar 18, 2009)

Kortana said:


> DAMN! Good one! Totally did not see that coming!



Yeah, it totally isn't the 18 millionth time I've been rolled! lol


----------



## bexy (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't be bothered to go back and quote people.

What I want to say is that I am *not *in any way anti-feederism, nor am I anti-gaining. If people are reading my posts as that, then clearly they are *completely missing the point.*

I *am* anti the leading of an extreme lifestyle 24/7 when you have responsibilites.

I dislike people like Donna going on TV and "representing" feedees, gainers and fat women when she is one of the most extreme examples out there.

I dislike Donna's attitude problem and seemingly complete lack of interest in anything anyone has to say, unless it is agreeing with her. 

She has put herself out there. I have tried to learn more. In previous threads I have asked how she reconciles her extreme lifestyle with being a mother, how she explains it to her children, how she disciplines them when she herself does whatever the hell she likes. All I got told was the thread was not for me and to go away.

And yet when George's wearing of female clothing was brought up as an "example", I was more than happy to explain how we intend to "reconcile" his dressing with being a parent.

Now if someone can explain to me exactly how I am just venting about feederism, please do so, as I think its very clear my issues with Donna run a hell of a lot deeper than her eating. :doh:

On a personal note, not that anyone cares, I lived with an alcoholic father and a mentally ill mother. I had to do a lot, see a lot, hear a lot. Too much. I was picked on in school for my family situation. Social services _were_ involved yet I remained in the family home until I was 15. 

My parents either didn't care or simply didn't know the impact their lifestyles had on me. 

I want Donna to see the potential impact of what she is doing that's all. Just to stop burying her head in the sand, sit down and think about her life in 2, 5, 10 years time and how it will be for her kids. That is all!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> I want Donna to see the potential impact of what she is doing that's all. Just to stop burying her head in the sand, sit down and think about her life in 2, 5, 10 years time and how it will be for her kids. That is all!


I understand and share your frustration, but I feel pretty strongly that this will NEVER happen. It's all too deeply patterned and supported, and nothing short of a catastrophe will change the course of events that seem firmly in place. Since C.P. and Philippe are adults, we have to respect and accept that they are in charge of their family, and that if they fail in that duty... that someone will intervene for the children, if that's appropriate. 

Also agree on the remarks about feederism. This thread isn't about that, and NO one is attacking the practices of feeding or gaining between consenting and capable adults. I've said before that I believe C.P.'s lifestyle, goals and motivations have little if anything to do with feederism, sexuality or fetishism. 

On a personal note, I'm sorry that George's (as well as yours, and your unborn child's) life was brought into this thread in the manner that it was. It seems like an unfortunate (to say nothing of unfair) mark on what was previously a blessed and happy journey that you shared with all of us. I fully support you both, and know that you will be loving and smart parents.


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think *anyone* is venting about feederism. The problems people have are 1.) CP acting like she's some kind of pariah/representative, and 2.) Her utter selfishness and inability to even think about how this effects anyone but herself, mainly her very young child.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 18, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry at you insinuating I'd actually be alive in 2021.
> 
> I'm not gonna make it to 2011 at this rate, which no doubt pleases you



Is throwing a pity party considered a terminal disease now?


----------



## kayrae (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with the first bolded statement, and firmly disagree with the second one. Being an adult who make damaging decisions will never get my respect or acceptance. No one should have to respect selfishness.



SamanthaNY said:


> *I understand and share your frustration, but I feel pretty strongly that this will NEVER happen.* It's all too deeply patterned and supported, and nothing short of a catastrophe will change the course of events that seem firmly in place. *Since C.P. and Philippe are adults, we have to respect and accept that they are in charge of their family*, and that if they fail in that duty... that someone will intervene for the children, if that's appropriate.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I agree with the first bolded statement, and firmly disagree with the second one. Being an adult who make damaging decisions will never get my respect or acceptance. No one should have to respect selfishness.



Well, I meant respect in terms of their legal right to parent those children. Right now, any harm being done to those kids is an assumption based on some internet posts and video clips. Granted, they're pretty strong assumptions, and I'm firmly on the side of them being true - but I'm not comfortable in legally condemning them without hard evidence being investigated by a recognized authority.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 18, 2009)

You're right.


----------



## loggamatt (Mar 18, 2009)

Preston said:


> I don't think *anyone* is venting about feederism.



But the things people are venting about can be seen as extensions of many commonly held 'feeder' goals, right? I mean, the desire for immobility is something many (but not all) feeders/feedees identify with as far as I'm aware.

So saying "we're not anti-feederism, we're just anti-that element of it" is a bit like saying "I've got nothing against rabbits, I just believe having fur is wrong"... 

Though, I do appreciate that coupled in with this there are other elements of CP's conduct that aren't related to feederism that people are also attacking. As I've said before, I think the fact that she chose to go on this kind of show prevents me from feeling too sympathetic towards her for all that... still, not nice to see anyone being attacked.


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

Except I clearly pointed out the two issues people had, but you had to ignore that to complain more effectively. No one has complained about her desire for immobility. We've complained about her constant desire to represent us, and questioned her ethics in parenting. No one is questioning Donna as a gainer, they're skeptical of her as a parent.

Reading is fundamental.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2009)

loggamatt said:


> But the things people are venting about can be seen as extensions of many commonly held 'feeder' goals, right? I mean, the desire for immobility is something many (but not all) feeders/feedees identify with as far as I'm aware.
> 
> So saying "we're not anti-feederism, we're just anti-that element of it" is a bit like saying "I've got nothing against rabbits, I just believe having fur is wrong"...
> 
> Though, I do appreciate that coupled in with this there are other elements of CP's conduct that aren't related to feederism that people are also attacking. As I've said before, I think the fact that she chose to go on this kind of show prevents me from feeling too sympathetic towards her for all that... still, not nice to see anyone being attacked.



That just doesn't make sense. You might as well also say that people commenting here are anti-women, anti-people-from-NJ, anti-people-who-go-on-Tyra (though there you might have a good point), and anti-women-who-wear-patterned-blouses. The fact that C.P. professes to be a feedee is tangential to the stuff that alarms me about her, and I still maintain that not only does she NOT represent _anyone _else (and certainly not "many"), but feederism has only about .02% relevance to this thread. 

We, or I, am questioning a rabbit that acts _nothing _like any other rabbit, yet claims to be the spokesrabbit of all bunnydom. Even the Monty Python rabbit is going, "dude, wtf?".


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

And then he gnaws my arm off.


----------



## loggamatt (Mar 18, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> That just doesn't make sense. You might as well also say that people commenting here are anti-women, anti-people-from-NJ, anti-people-who-go-on-Tyra (though there you might have a good point), and anti-women-who-wear-patterned-blouses. The fact that C.P. professes to be a feedee is tangential to the stuff that alarms me about her, and I still maintain that not only does she NOT represent _anyone _else (and certainly not "many"), but feederism has only about .02% relevance to this thread.
> 
> We, or I, am questioning a rabbit that acts _nothing _like any other rabbit, yet claims to be the spokesrabbit of all bunnydom. Even the Monty Python rabbit is going, "dude, wtf?".



lol! Well don't get me started on patterned blouses... (j/k!)

Ok, one of issues people have complained most vociferously about is her desire to gain to immobility while she has a child. I make no comment about whether I approve of that or not whatsoever. However, the gaining to immobility part of that is clearly a feeder issue, not a patterned blouse issue. People who say you can't be a good parent if you're an immobile feedee (again, I make no comment on my personal view of that) are by extension attacking a facet of feederism. In the same way that saying "you can't be a good parent if you're a smoker" is attacking smoking. Perhaps it's only attacking smoking in certain circumstances, but still.


----------



## loggamatt (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyway.....

Really don't want to get embroiled in a fight here.

Bottom line, I was suggesting that perhaps there should be an anti-feeder board to keep certain sentiments off the main boards. If people think that was a bad idea then no worries... just a suggestion.

I shall bid you all good day


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2009)

loggamatt said:


> lol! Well don't get me started on patterned blouses... (j/k!)
> 
> Ok, one of issues people have complained most vociferously about is her desire to gain to immobility while she has a child. I make no comment about whether I approve of that or not whatsoever. However, the gaining to immobility part of that is clearly a feeder issue, not a patterned blouse issue. People who say you can't be a good parent if you're an immobile feedee (again, I make no comment on my personal view of that) are by extension attacking a facet of feederism. In the same way that saying "you can't be a good parent if you're a smoker" is attacking smoking. Perhaps it's only attacking smoking in certain circumstances, but still.



No - they're not attacking feederism OR smoking, since both of those practices can be practiced _responsibly _(personal risk aside) by mature and healthy adults. It's the lack of _responsibility_ when making decisions about those practices that people are uncomfortable with. 

Take another example... people will go after a drunk driver. Does that mean they're also going after everyone else who drives or enjoys alcohol (independently, of course)? By your logic, that would be a reasonable jump. But it ain't.

Btw, I'm not fighting. I find this discussion to be pleasant and quite useful.


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

You know what other board we need?

Early Twenties, Over Six-Foot-Four, Dark Haired Male with Glasses from Wisconsin Board.

You guys just don't _get_ our issues, man.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 18, 2009)

loggamatt said:


> Bottom line, I was suggesting that perhaps there should be an anti-feeder board to keep certain sentiments off the main boards.


you don't _have_ to come to the weight board, you know.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 18, 2009)

loggamatt said:


> This is not an attack on feederism? I apologise for picking on Troubadours, it was just the first good example I came across. Again, not here to defend feederism necessarily, just to suggest that perhaps there should be a specific place for anti-feederism posts...



We are not anti feeder here. To put it nicely, people think it's selfish and arrogant that C.P will come here and claim that she is a pioneer for everyone on this site when it wasn't even mentioned in the show. Bottom line she can't and won't be a pioneer if she's only going to frequent at a place where everyone agrees with her and doesn't ask questions. There's no need for ANOTHER board either.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 18, 2009)

Preston said:


> You know what other board we need?
> 
> Early Twenties, *Over Six-Foot-Four*, Dark Haired Male with Glasses from Wisconsin Board.
> 
> You guys just don't _get_ our issues, man.



I almost get your issues. Maybe if I wore really tall shoes I could relate.


----------



## Preston (Mar 18, 2009)

Tragdor said:


> I almost get your issues. Maybe if I wore really tall shoes I could relate.



No, you don't, I'm the Ghandi of our movement.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> TYRA SHOW'S UP!



You should create your own "Rick Rolls" with this song playing but an undulating belly moving in time with the music. Also, a Rolls Royce should drive through at some point.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 18, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Is throwing a pity party considered a terminal disease now?



Not at all....I'm just saying you can't predict the future, who knows what will happen by 2021.

If you told me 2 years.....hell make it 2 MONTHS ago that Test was going to die in March of 2009 I would have been like "woah, really?"

Besides, with my mouth...I'll be lucky to make it to 2011 like I said.

Nothing to do with pity, everything to do with the future is unpredictable


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah, it totally isn't the 18 millionth time I've been rolled! lol



this is the first time i've ever rickrolled anyone actually

it was kinda hot :eat2:


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2009)

i haven't read the whole thread because after reading when the initial posts i found it all very tiresome. the finger pointing and hateful speech just made me emotionally sick. i feel so exhausted trying the ring the support banner 
i know few will fly. the personal judgements about a person and a family most have never met and children they have never seen made me sad. i've met them and seen though i don't know them as well as i'd like. i found them very positive and happy. i wonder how many other families leave that impression. as for the future who can tell? there are a lot of families who live exactly the way that people think they should live but they are a shambles. others that don't can sometimes be the healthiest and strongest. unless your part of that family is really hard to know exactly how much love people are getting from inside and how much support they getting from the outside. i wonder how many lives would stand up to outside scrutiny from people who only at best half know it? i wonder how many people here ask for lenience and support when it comes to how thier lives are organized? quite a lot. but sometimes i think people forget what they look like from the outside.

its true i have not seen the Tyra show. then again i don't go in for that kind of stuff generally. i know what it is and i leave it there. as a fat person i think it has little to nothing to do with my life at all. i do feel sorry if people watch it and set such stock in it. its sad if they let something like that define them. i don't think every thin person feels that Donna represents all fat people. most of their prejudice is that they think everyone would like to be thin like them and is dieting. i think its kinda a good thing for them to know that there is a whole subculture of people out there who want to be fat and gain on purpose. for most people that idea is totally out of thier realm of possibility. it might make someone think or start a conversation. because its such an interesting concept to people maybe, just possibly, in the future it will encourage film makers, documentarians etc... to bring it to light because of public curiosity--which is not always a bad thing or something to fear. 

i do understand how people who are fat can watch it and be pissed off but i feel that every fat person has the right to live thier life as they wish, just like everyone else. i don't feel every fat person represents me, just like not every black person represents me. as far as i know Donna did not set herself up as a representative of dims or size acceptance. if i'm wrong about that i'll be thankful if someone corrects me. Donna is engaged in an alternative lifestyle and represents that. most people think is destructive, like most alternative lifestyles. everyone can surmise what her future and the futures of her children are. the truth is they don't know. its possible it could be a positive experience. but instead all we do is repeat the same steretype that people have about fat people in general. thats something which i often find ironic, since it happens on dims a lot. you can't be healthy. you are going to die. you are going to be a bad parent. your spouse can't possibly love you he is just using you for something. sometimes i wonder if most of the awful things that fat people suffer are brought on by all of the negative thoughts they feel they have to fend off. i wonder if all of that negative energy doesn't find its way through the air and depress people and keep them from being who they really are. i wonder if it makes them wait to go to the doctor because instead of being sick they feel they are just showing the symptoms of getting fat? i often wonder if it would make a difference in a fat person's health and longevity if people didn't put those beliefs on thier shoulders. i wonder what would happen if we thought everything could work out fine until we saw signs otherwise. would our relationships thrive? would our children fare better? would our health be less likely to fail?

i don't believe anyone's opinion on the thread so far is invalid. what is invalid is how hateful negative and unfeeling some of the things are that have been said. i'm looking through the entire thread and hoping some people are wishing Donna well even if they disagree. it would be nice to see offers of help etc...if needed. i know that would be asking many people too much. but thats called love. even when we make decisions that other people feel are wrong but they still try thier best for us thats love. i'm just glad i don't have to be a perfect ideal to get the love of my friends, family and community where i live who understand me--and some that don't. i just wonder if Donna could ever count on her community for anything except disaproval, belittlement and abuse?

PS : prejudice makes acceptance into a joke


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 18, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> you don't _have_ to come to the weight board, you know.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2009)

superodalisque...I did not read all of your post, as it seems that you want to scold people for having such little info...kind of like you and your seeing them happy at a bash or two, which are kind of....happy places. I realize your vision is 20/20, but a few of the rest of us mere mortals are fairly intelligent, and are not just talking out our uptight butts.

I, for one, am going on what Donna has said about her growing up... what she has said about her goals...how she has reacted over reactions to what she has shared. Sometimes, when a person who has had a very hard life, comes out and just wants ' support ' for whatever they do, and they get cheers and pats on the back and help to ' feed ' that past heartache which helps make up who they are in the present...well, where is the beauty and love in that? As much as I hate the life she is more than likely setting up for her kids, and has a an actual plan on how she is going to do it ( JESUS!!)...I also really...truly....feel for Donna. It is not a kindness to continue to enable someone who only has a ' right ' to live whatever life, as long as they are taking innocents with them. I wish somebody could have stuck up for Donna, years ago. I always get sad when I think of the abuse that kids suffer. Now, she is repeating history...a history she has shared, to a degree, with us...and many people want to juuuuuust chalk it up to " hey, it's her life ". Gah. 

So, I am glad that the more pleasant aspects about a person whose life is heading for disaster, can be shared at bashes...but, it does not make history stop repeating itself. And I DO want Donna to have support...the loving and give a shit kind.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i don't think every thin person feels that Donna represents all fat people.



this is not exactly the worry. it's that they look at her and view the idea of fat acceptance - still obscure enough that there is no conventional opinion on it other than lumping it in with fat=bad - as denial. denial of health, quality of life, wanting to do things that thin people take for granted.

donna's portrayal is actively harmful to the cause, because the cause is not well-known enough in mainstream culture outside of freakshow routines like daytime tv, that people already have a shaped view that can detect parody from the genuine article. donna is the living proof of everything that fat-haters believe...that fat people are lazy, careless, selfish, spoiled, and don't care about themselves.

the people on this board vouching that she's a nice, reasonable person should urge her to stay out of the limelight and live her stereotypical caricature of a life the way she wants. without unwittingly and selfishly assisting a worldwide hate-distorted perception that so many of us fight to reverse every day.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 18, 2009)

Preston said:


> You know what other board we need?
> 
> Early Twenties, Over Six-Foot-Four, Dark Haired Male with Glasses from Wisconsin Board.
> 
> You guys just don't _get_ our issues, man.



I could dig on that board


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, it seems that this thread has brought out the worst in some people. 

I agree that CP should be thinking of the whole picture here. 

I REALLY wouldn't be surprised, however, if this were all just a play for attention. I would hope that a mother wouldn't be that negligent of their children's needs. 

I don't know if I'd say that this is hurting the cause however. I know some people will try to say that every fat person is like this. However, those are the people who would find flaws in fat people anyway. 

And to be honest, anyone who looks to a show like TYRA as a measure of how they should think and what's going on in the world is in trouble indeed. 

But at the same time, if Donna's husband feels that he can shoulder all the responsibility of raising kids, which would be needed in a situation like this, then that's their choice. We don't have to agree with it. But for us to judge them on it makes us no better than those people who judge us because of our sizes. 

My personal opinion, though, is that once children enter the equation, then you think about them more than fantasies.


----------



## olwen (Mar 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Olwen, I agree that kids find a way to deal...whether it is to inflict the same shit on their kids/a stranger/themselves...or the kids might find those people who give a damn and might eventually find a happy life...it's just so damned sad to see it said with such a dismissive wave of the hand. Yeah...blah.



Mossy, I had a....difficult childhood too and I survived. Until CPs kid grows up to tell her own side of the story, there's not much else to say or do. Honestly, that's all the energy and emotion I can muster over the issue.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 18, 2009)

_*I don't know Donna just from the bashes, it's not that 2-dimensional. I prefer to not discuss my personal life online, but I will say that I choose not to "wag my finger" at my friends if I view things differently than they do. I simply state my point of view and they can take from that what they choose. I've found that being confrontational with friends tends to get met with a lot of opposition and hostility and rarely works. Nobody wants to be preached to. Everyone has their own way of doing things...there isn't just one way to get your point across.*_


mossystate said:


> So, I am glad that the more pleasant aspects about a person whose life is heading for disaster, can be shared at bashes...but, it does not make history stop repeating itself. And I DO want Donna to have support...the loving and give a shit kind.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> I've found that being confrontational with friends tends to get met with a lot of opposition and hostility and rarely works.



don't know what to tell you. when my friends do something ungodly stupid i wouldn't be their friend if i didn't say so. and vice versa. oh, vice versa.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this is not exactly the worry. it's that they look at her and view the idea of fat acceptance - still obscure enough that there is no conventional opinion on it other than lumping it in with fat=bad - as denial. denial of health, quality of life, wanting to do things that thin people take for granted.
> 
> donna's portrayal is actively harmful to the cause, because the cause is not well-known enough in mainstream culture outside of freakshow routines like daytime tv, that people already have a shaped view that can detect parody from the genuine article. donna is the living proof of everything that fat-haters believe...that fat people are lazy, careless, selfish, spoiled, and don't care about themselves.
> 
> the people on this board vouching that she's a nice, reasonable person should urge her to stay out of the limelight and live her stereotypical caricature of a life the way she wants. without unwittingly and selfishly assisting a worldwide hate-distorted perception that so many of us fight to reverse every day.




i didn't watch it so i don't know . did she say she represented fat acceptance? and if she did isn't she a part of it as well, though a fringe element so to speak?


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> superodalisque...I did not read all of your post, as it seems that you want to scold people for having such little info...kind of like you and your seeing them happy at a bash or two, which are kind of....happy places. I realize your vision is 20/20, but a few of the rest of us mere mortals are fairly intelligent, and are not just talking out our uptight butts.
> 
> I, for one, am going on what Donna has said about her growing up... what she has said about her goals...how she has reacted over reactions to what she has shared. Sometimes, when a person who has had a very hard life, comes out and just wants ' support ' for whatever they do, and they get cheers and pats on the back and help to ' feed ' that past heartache which helps make up who they are in the present...well, where is the beauty and love in that? As much as I hate the life she is more than likely setting up for her kids, and has a an actual plan on how she is going to do it ( JESUS!!)...I also really...truly....feel for Donna. It is not a kindness to continue to enable someone who only has a ' right ' to live whatever life, as long as they are taking innocents with them. I wish somebody could have stuck up for Donna, years ago. I always get sad when I think of the abuse that kids suffer. Now, she is repeating history...a history she has shared, to a degree, with us...and many people want to juuuuuust chalk it up to " hey, it's her life ". Gah.
> 
> So, I am glad that the more pleasant aspects about a person whose life is heading for disaster, can be shared at bashes...but, it does not make history stop repeating itself. And I DO want Donna to have support...the loving and give a shit kind.




yes i understand and appreciate what your saying. its true i don't have all of the info but i have a piece of it that you might not have. that is, i have met her and i recognized her as a human being and not as a figment on a t.v. show. so we both have a piece. there is no question that she is a human being . as for the rest of it we are all just guessing. we have no idea what she'll really do when push comes to shove. but what we do know is none of us has gone through this life without hurting someone on purpose or inadvertantly. its easy to armchair quarterback from across country somewhere, never taking the risk to meet or trust or treat other people with care. even if what is said is very valid and valuable it tends not to change much if its derisive and people just close up their ears to the points you have to make and you create an atmosphere where people don't even feel comfortable or respected when they try to discuss things.

i don't mind if you note my snobbishness and hypocrisy here because i am, and so are you in a way. as a friend of mine said we are very much alike. we have an opinion and we say so and i've said mine and will continue to do that in my awkward uneven and human way.

the only thing being undiplomatic gets you is Iraq


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 18, 2009)

_*There seem to be a lot of people that claim to care about the welfare of Donna's child and worry about her future. Do any of you actually know Donna (and please don't waste your time trying to tell me you know "enough" by reading what's been said on the boards or what you saw on a stupid talk show)? Have any of you thought to contact her? Try to get to know her as a person, on a personal level, or would you just prefer to keep spouting off your opinions and pass it off as caring? I think a lot of people like to spend their days debating "the issues" but they never actually take the time to do anything about it or back up what they say. *_


----------



## Kortana (Mar 18, 2009)

My fat is a part of me but it does not define who I am - I can't even imagine living a life where the only thing I had going for me was my fat. 

But harsh as this may seem I see only a spoiled brat. She wants what she wants and nothing- not even her children- are going to get in her way. She clearly loves her fat more than her children (she obviously pays more attention to it than them) and that is so damn sad.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*There seem to be a lot of people that claim to care about the welfare of Donna's child and worry about her future. Do any of you actually know Donna (and please don't waste your time trying to tell me you know "enough" by reading what's been said on the boards or what you saw on a stupid talk show)? Have any of you thought to contact her? Try to get to know her as a person, on a personal level, or would you just prefer to keep spouting off your opinions and pass it off as caring? I think a lot of people like to spend their days debating "the issues" but they never actually take the time to do anything about it or back up what they say. *_



i'd hazard a guess that most of them have not. i know a whole lot haven't made an effort to meet much of anyone from dims so they have no idea what the real people are like vs what they see online on t.v. and on websites and creating the image they'd like people to have instead of making an effort to find out whats real.

i'd love to have a situation later where there is dims outreach for people having difficulties who are homebound etc... who just want real live company or maybe they just need a ride somewhere, groceries or help cleaning the house and watching the kids for a bit. i think that would be more constructive than tongue lashing somebody who has no investment in the opinions of strangers on the net.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> On a personal note, I'm sorry that George's (as well as yours, and your unborn child's) life was brought into this thread in the manner that it was. It seems like an unfortunate (to say nothing of unfair) mark on what was previously a blessed and happy journey that you shared with all of us. I fully support you both, and know that you will be loving and smart parents.



I do too..and even said I think they are going to be fantastic parents. I'm not passing judgment on either of them.. I think, from what I've read of their posts..that they are fantastic people. 

I guess I could have used my gay best friend as an example instead of someone in our community. I'm sorry Bexy and George! 

There are people in this world..and I believe they are narrow minded..but they exist.. that would say that a homosexual should not be allowed to be a parent. We have states that have LAWS stating that Homosexuals can not be parents. 

Where do you draw the line to say what's harmful and what's not when it comes to the emotional well being of a child? 

Someone mentioned that seeing their parent dressed as a different gender doesn't harm a child and my answer is..you don't know. None of us truly do.

Does having same sex parents cause harm? We don't know. 

Does only have one parent cause harm? We don't know.

It all depends on the child. Children have different levels of resiliency. Some can survive the most horrific of events and appear perfectly normal..while another could just had busy, working parents as a baby and he or she suddenly becomes a murderer because he was the withdrawn kid who never made attachments with people starting in infancy.

I wonder if Donna had never mentioned being a spokesperson for this community if this topic would have even surfaced?

Anyways, again..I apologize to Bexy and George.. I really didn't mean any harm..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2009)

Preston said:


> Except I clearly pointed out the two issues people had, but you had to ignore that to complain more effectively. *No one has complained about her desire for immobility.* We've complained about her constant desire to represent us, and questioned her ethics in parenting. No one is questioning Donna as a gainer, they're skeptical of her as a parent.
> 
> Reading is fundamental.



There would be less questioning of her ethics in parenting if people WEREN'T having issues with her wanting to be immobile. It's all over this thread Preston! It's being talked about..over and over and over again.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I do too..and even said I think they are going to be fantastic parents. I'm not passing judgment on either of them.. I think, from what I've read of their posts..that they are fantastic people.
> 
> I guess I could have used my gay best friend as an example instead of someone in our community. I'm sorry Bexy and George!
> 
> ...



Some people would say that seeing a parent crossdress can harm a child. People can be narrowminded and try to twist ANYTHING around. I know about the homosexual thing. Hell, Prop 8 in California shows how narrowminded some people can be.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> There would be less questioning of her ethics in parenting if people WEREN'T having issues with her wanting to be immobile. It's all over this thread Preston! It's being talked about..over and over and over again.



i agree with you Misty. i think the distaste for immobility and gaining is at the base of this. a lot of BBWs have been on t.v. shows saying things that have made lot of people cringe but the criticism hasn't gotten to be this nasty. there wss a very popular BBW on a show a few years ago whose name i won't mention. her son was an adult and there supporting her positively. she had been a single mom and everyone knew it. so she had been going it alone. she siad she was into gaining on the show. but you didn't get a big long nasty thread like this following.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*There seem to be a lot of people that claim to care about the welfare of Donna's child and worry about her future. Do any of you actually know Donna (and please don't waste your time trying to tell me you know "enough" by reading what's been said on the boards or what you saw on a stupid talk show)? Have any of you thought to contact her? Try to get to know her as a person, on a personal level, or would you just prefer to keep spouting off your opinions and pass it off as caring? I think a lot of people like to spend their days debating "the issues" but they never actually take the time to do anything about it or back up what they say. *_



Why is it her critics' responsibility to do this and not her actual acquaintances? nothing she has done has made me want to get to know her, partly because i do not believe there is more there there.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i didn't watch it so i don't know . did she say she represented fat acceptance? and if she did isn't she a part of it as well, though a fringe element so to speak?



she went on the show to have her life described before the public and to defend her choices. she is fat. she was there to convince people to accept what she does. she's a fringe element the way a republican would describe a ku klux klan member as a "fringe element." she's extreme and detrimental to fat acceptance for the reasons i described above.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 18, 2009)

_*Thank you. Your comment just drove my point home...

*_


exile in thighville said:


> Why is it her critics' responsibility to do this and not her actual acquaintances? nothing she has done has made me want to get to know her, partly because i do not believe there is more there there.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm giving you all the rep I have!!!! Hear Hear!!!





superodalisque said:


> i haven't read the whole thread because after reading when the initial posts i found it all very tiresome. the finger pointing and hateful speech just made me emotionally sick. i feel so exhausted trying the ring the support banner
> i know few will fly. the personal judgements about a person and a family most have never met and children they have never seen made me sad. i've met them and seen though i don't know them as well as i'd like. i found them very positive and happy. i wonder how many other families leave that impression. as for the future who can tell? there are a lot of families who live exactly the way that people think they should live but they are a shambles. others that don't can sometimes be the healthiest and strongest. unless your part of that family is really hard to know exactly how much love people are getting from inside and how much support they getting from the outside. i wonder how many lives would stand up to outside scrutiny from people who only at best half know it? i wonder how many people here ask for lenience and support when it comes to how thier lives are organized? quite a lot. but sometimes i think people forget what they look like from the outside.
> 
> its true i have not seen the Tyra show. then again i don't go in for that kind of stuff generally. i know what it is and i leave it there. as a fat person i think it has little to nothing to do with my life at all. i do feel sorry if people watch it and set such stock in it. its sad if they let something like that define them. i don't think every thin person feels that Donna represents all fat people. most of their prejudice is that they think everyone would like to be thin like them and is dieting. i think its kinda a good thing for them to know that there is a whole subculture of people out there who want to be fat and gain on purpose. for most people that idea is totally out of thier realm of possibility. it might make someone think or start a conversation. because its such an interesting concept to people maybe, just possibly, in the future it will encourage film makers, documentarians etc... to bring it to light because of public curiosity--which is not always a bad thing or something to fear.
> ...


----------



## kayrae (Mar 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I wonder if Donna had never mentioned being a spokesperson for this community if this topic would have even surfaced?



Here's a link to her thread in which she told us she's the spokesperson for the fat community.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> she went on the show to have her life described before the public and to defend her choices. she is fat. she was there to convince people to accept what she does. she's a fringe element the way a republican would describe a ku klux klan member as a "fringe element." she's extreme and detrimental to fat acceptance for the reasons i described above.



a lot of things are detrimental to fat acceptance on dims but we still make room for them anyway. why not ( not saying that she is or is not) for her?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Here's a link to her thread in which she told us she's the spokesperson for the fat community.



Why not just roll your eyes and move on? I don't think anyone believed that she was a spokesperson for anyone but herself.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> a lot of things are detrimental to fat acceptance on dims but we still make room for them anyway. why not ( not saying that she is or is not) for her?



And there are things that have happened outside of this community, by some of our members, that were detrimental to "the cause" and they were accepted and glorified.

I don't get it..


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 18, 2009)

it won't let me rep you again so I'll do it here!! I've met Donna and her husband and even had the pleasure to hold their little girl and I have NO doubt in my mind that the little girl will be well cared for. All the holier than thou rabal rousers here that don't even know her....sheesh, nuff said!!





SparkGirl said:


> _*There seem to be a lot of people that claim to care about the welfare of Donna's child and worry about her future. Do any of you actually know Donna (and please don't waste your time trying to tell me you know "enough" by reading what's been said on the boards or what you saw on a stupid talk show)? Have any of you thought to contact her? Try to get to know her as a person, on a personal level, or would you just prefer to keep spouting off your opinions and pass it off as caring? I think a lot of people like to spend their days debating "the issues" but they never actually take the time to do anything about it or back up what they say. *_


----------



## kayrae (Mar 18, 2009)

Furthermore, people at first politely asked her not to represent the fat community.



mossystate said:


> Your wanting to weigh 1000 pounds and be immobile is not speaking for most fat people. There are many reasons why people are fat. Most fat people are not excited about not being able to move. This is where you are about as far from speaking for ' us ' as possible. Make it all about you...........please.



But this is what she had to say:



collared Princess said:


> you missed the election you should have voted I was elected cause no one ran ..oh well to late off I go to speak for everyone on the board bye bye


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 18, 2009)

_*She wasn't questioning the existence of the comment, just what would it have been like if she hadn't.*_


kayrae said:


> Here's a link to her thread in which she told us she's the spokesperson for the fat community.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Why not just roll your eyes and move on? I don't think anyone believed that she was a spokesperson for anyone but herself.




Ditto.


..............


----------



## kayrae (Mar 18, 2009)

You asked. I answered. It pretty much sums up the furor over her TV appearance. Keep wagging your finger all you want, there's a very good reason there's an interest in how she wants to represent us. 



MisticalMisty said:


> Why not just roll your eyes and move on? I don't think anyone believed that she was a spokesperson for anyone but herself.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Furthermore, people at first politely asked her not to represent the fat community.
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what she had to say:



BUT SHE DIDN'T.. and she DOESN'T

Seriously.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Here's a link to her thread in which she told us she's the spokesperson for the fat community.



i'm not sure but i think thats a mischaracterization. from what i saw she was nice enough to ask us what we thought she should say since she had the forum and also nice enough to try and be clear that her goals were not the majority when it came to size acceptance. i doubt she has ever said she is THE spokesperson for size acceptance. i think if she wants to be one thats fine. it would be ideal if everyone here especially, had as a goal to be one every chance they got. if people want to drown people like Donna out they need to stop being closet BBWs and be open with everyone they can about who they are and what they are about instead of always trying to blend in and disapear because they are afraid of who they are. if people knew more about us then she wouldn't stand out as much if she bothers people. i think she is dead right about the lack of self esteem and about the people who are flirting with weight gain on one hand, and acting disqusted by it on another hand. it is confusing.


Be the change!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


> You asked. I answered. It pretty much sums up the furor over her TV appearance. Keep wagging your finger all you want, there's a very good reason there's an interest in how she wants to represent us.



Well..you can get upset over her "respresenting" you all ya want.

I know better for myself.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 18, 2009)

From what I gather, it seems like most of the people who are wishing her well are the people who ACTUALLY know her.

I still say it was a play for attention and that she won't go through with it. I didn't see the show though. Did she say that she would get fat no matter what at the expense of her kids?


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Ditto.
> 
> ..............





MisticalMisty said:


> Well..you can get upset over her "respresenting" you all ya want.
> 
> I know better for myself.



*Is anyone interested in buying the Brooklyn Bridge? *


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*I don't know Donna just from the bashes, it's not that 2-dimensional. I prefer to not discuss my personal life online, but I will say that I choose not to "wag my finger" at my friends if I view things differently than they do. I simply state my point of view and they can take from that what they choose. I've found that being confrontational with friends tends to get met with a lot of opposition and hostility and rarely works. Nobody wants to be preached to. Everyone has their own way of doing things...there isn't just one way to get your point across.*_



Confrontational? Did I tell any of her friends to yell in her face? Hmmmmmm. No. Seems that some are so busy just throwing up their hands, to the point of saying nothing, that they think that _any_ ' tougher love ' means slapping somebody around.

*eta....I realize that the only people who can really give a damn and make any difference ( in any persons life ), are people who have done more than bounce her kid on their lap at a Bash...I truly hope those close to her will get a bit lovingly tough with her, at some point before things could get beyond bad, and we all hear about the trauma


----------



## JiminOR (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I join the white knight brigade? I've got lots of hugs and puppies and zero negativity.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Is anyone interested in buying the Brooklyn Bridge? *




Well sure!
Just mail that big fuckah on down South, son!


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been reading and reading this thread and trying to figure out what to say that makes sense about a nonsensical situation. I still don't really know, but bear with me while I will try to formulate some coherent thoughts.

As for the people that care about Donna, or know her personally, I think that is great. I think the people that care about what is happening to her children is great as well.

I will tell you that I don't know what to think, because I really don't know what the truth is. I've read CP/Treasure Bombshell talk about gaining and immobility and how sexy it is. I've read her revel in that and act as emissary to our "community". I've read her sad story about how she came to be that way in defense of her "lifestyle".

On the other hand, I've seen her come to a bash with her baby, looking very normal and motherly. I've seen her arrive to another bash and immediately get on the dance floor with Philippe. Funny activity for someone that wants to be immobile, right? I've not spent much time with her except in passing.

Then I have read her posts about pain in her knees and fear of going to the doctor and once lost 150lbs to have WLS. And I ask myself, why would that bother someone who wants to be immobile? That would be a start on the right path wouldn't it.

Then, after the Tyra show and this discussion, late last night I see clips for sale of Treasure Bombshell on the paysite board. 

Now I'm not making a judgement on anything I've mentioned here, but I have to wonder if all of this is all a tempest in a teapot? Is everyone here being played?


Also, I want to say that I do agree with Miss Mossy on this point, some kinks should not be applauded.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> I will tell you that I don't know what to think, because I really don't know what the truth is. I've read CP/Treasure Bombshell talk about gaining and immobility and how sexy it is. I've read her revel in that and act as emissary to our "community". I've read her sad story about how she came to be that way in defense of her "lifestyle".
> 
> On the other hand, I've seen her come to a bash with her baby, looking very normal and motherly. I've seen her arrive to another bash and immediately get on the dance floor with Philippe. Funny activity for someone that wants to be immobile, right? I've not spent much time with her except in passing.
> 
> ...



That's what I've been saying all along. Either that or she DOES want to gain, but doesn't want to get to immobility. 

Exaggerating the truth when you're a webmodel, ANY webmodel, isn't really unheard of after all.


----------



## OutbackZack (Mar 19, 2009)

It's been a good few months since I attempted (key word) to post on here. I saw the episode on Monday (and just about every episode before and after that, don't ask) and in a way I was surprised, but yet wasn't. Honestly I don't even know where I'm going to go with this post haha. This is more for me to collect and organize my thoughts before they get lost in my head. 

When I saw Donna and heard what she said I wasn't that taken back by it. Not because I agree with her life style, but because I knew that there were those who take this fetish to an extreme. This really wasn't at all about size acceptance in my viewpoint, but about a fetish acceptance. Some fetishes are pretty normal and safe while others are not exactly legal. I have this fetish and I can't deny that. However, there's a difference (to me at least) between a fetish and a life style. A fetish can be part of a life style, but when it becomes that life style you're now living a narrow life. 

I can see where this fetish can become a major part of someone's life who has it. You have constant reminders all around you that trigger the sexual satisfaction. So it doesn't surprise me the least bit that there are people like Donna. Now how do I feel about it? Depends. There's responsibilities that we have that we all have. At some point certain responsibilities need to come before our wants. Doesn't mean we will always do that, but if we really are to achieve something more grand than that's what needs occur. 

Moving forward to some of the other issues that seems to be brought up all over the BBWs sites I noticed a lot of people are angry at the show. Why? Well because they brought up the "negative" aspects about feederism. I'm personally okay with their decision to do so. To me it's almost pointless and well stupid to never touch base on these negative aspects. We can't ignore what can occur with this fetish if our desires are left uncheck and allow to go wild. Could the show have done a better job by introducing the world to more "balance" people with this fetish. Yeah, it could of, but it didn't. If it wasn't for other shows like Dr. Kieth, who did an excellent job of covering a wide range of BBW topics, then I would have more defensive. 

To me there is just no way of avoiding it. In matter of fact in a way I'm glad they did this show, because we can't have double standards for weight. At least once a week I see a talk show that brings up these weight loss eating disorders. It was only a matter of time that someone choose to do angle on BBWs that reflected what appears to be the opposite of Anorexia. That's like looking up at the sky your whole life refusing to acknowledge the ground. 

In regards to Jae I wish her and her husband the best on their marriage. Every relationship has its bumps, and that's okay. A relationships is base on a foundation of communication, and as long as you two keep communicating (both speak your mind, listen to the other person, and show results) then I believe that your lives with be grand. 

In conclusion I understand people being angry and I don't blame them. However, I'm going to look at the good (well close to good) aspects of this show and just accept it. I have this fetish, but I don't let it live my life, and I have a healthy relationship with a girl (not exactly dating yet) even though this fetish isn't apart of it. To me this just showed what can happen if you let the fetish be your life instead of just part of it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 19, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Thank you. Your comment just drove my point home...
> 
> *_



Whatever you think my comment validates doesn't answer my question - why you're putting it on strangers over her friends to talk to her?


----------



## predator44 (Mar 19, 2009)

can somebody tvrip this show please


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 19, 2009)

*Why are you assuming that her friends have not talked to her?*


exile in thighville said:


> Whatever you think my comment validates doesn't answer my question - why you're putting it on strangers over her friends to talk to her?


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 19, 2009)

*It was a response to an earlier post where you asked me why I wasn't wagging my finger at her. I feel that wagging my finger at her is confrontational.*


mossystate said:


> Confrontational? Did I tell any of her friends to yell in her face? Hmmmmmm. No. Seems that some are so busy just throwing up their hands, to the point of saying nothing, that they think that _any_ ' tougher love ' means slapping somebody around.


----------



## bexy (Mar 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> On a personal note, I'm sorry that George's (as well as yours, and your unborn child's) life was brought into this thread in the manner that it was. It seems like an unfortunate (to say nothing of unfair) mark on what was previously a blessed and happy journey that you shared with all of us. I fully support you both, and know that you will be loving and smart parents.



Thanks Samantha. 



MisticalMisty said:


> I do too..and even said I think they are going to be fantastic parents. I'm not passing judgment on either of them.. I think, from what I've read of their posts..that they are fantastic people.
> 
> I guess I could have used my gay best friend as an example instead of someone in our community. I'm sorry Bexy and George!
> 
> ...



No worries Misty, thanks for saying this.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 19, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Thank you. Your comment just drove my point home...
> 
> *_


personally, i think that exile in thighville drove exile in thighville's point home.
if i may ask a question of you...
since you claim to be Donna's friend, do you truly, fully condone and _support_ her actions and beliefs regarding her "goal"?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 19, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *Why are you assuming that her friends have not talked to her?*


well in all fairness, i don't recall you saying that her friends _have_ talked to her.
...except maybe to praise her.

feel free to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 19, 2009)

*If you read back to my first post on this matter, I gave my opinion.*


disconnectedsmile said:


> if i may ask a question of you...
> since you claim to be Donna's friend, do you truly, fully condone and _support_ her actions and beliefs regarding her "goal"?


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 19, 2009)

*In all fairness to myself, I cannot speak for Donna and state what has been discussed with her. That is a question I recommend you take up with her.*



disconnectedsmile said:


> well in all fairness, i don't recall you saying that her friends _have_ talked to her.
> ...except maybe to praise her.
> 
> feel free to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> It was a response to an earlier post where you asked me why I wasn't wagging my finger at her. I feel that wagging my finger at her is confrontational.



Except, you obviously did not understand why I said that. Here is what you said.


 " I firmly believe that everyone has a right to their opinions on these subjects, but maybe be a little more careful about how your opinions are voiced, and that they do effect other members in our community, not just Donna. "


Here is what I said...and why.


*
" Why are you not shaking a finger at......Donna?

When she makes comments about either representing people...or she mentions that she is into a certain fetish, on national television, she is affecting members of this ' community '. "*



There.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> *
> " Why are you not shaking a finger at......Donna?
> 
> When she makes comments about either representing people...or she mentions that she is into a certain fetish, on national television, she is affecting members of this ' community '. "*
> ...



But she doesn't represent the entire community. Did she come out on TV and say "I represent every fat woman in the country"? 

And if she mentions that she's into a fetish, so what? It shouldn't affect everyone in that community. I'm bisexual and I love bbws. Does that affect the bisexual community?

I've said this many times before. It seems everyone is using this show, a TALK SHOW at that, to pass judgement on someone that they barely know. The people who DO know her have said that she's not entirely like that in person, yet people still seem to condemn her. 

I don't like the idea of putting fantasies over the welfare of children. However, I feel that unless you know her personally and know what she's like when the TV and webcams aren't rolling, then you shouldn't act like you know her and judge her because of it.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

And you probably shouldn't act like you know what I said...when you don't. There is more to it than this thread and that one show. As for the kiddie situation.

If Donna does reach her goal of immobility, in terms of the damage that will do to her kid...I don't need to know more. I am not wondering if CP's face lights up when she sees her daughter. For me, there is no " however ". To me, having a kid in this situation is wrong...dead...wrong. Of course I would want the least damage done to her. I am just pissed off that here we have a situation where a case of emotional abuse ( and that's what it will be if the goal is reached, and along the way to that goal ) could be prevented...and some are too afraid to be thought of as ' judgemental '.

Every single day, countless kids are made to deal with the beyond selfish acts of adults. No matter how loved, this child will be tossed in the middle of her mothers obsession/kink, and get to experience allllll the things that will go along with that...and if you use your imagination, you will see how rotten that will be for the girl. This won't be making the best out of a sad situation beyond any person's control.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread has been going through my mind all day (bah). I keep thinking about the people who've made comments about it "bringing out the worst in people", and those who've complained that we've been so hard on Donna. I also know that some are upset that I brought up the subject of Lexi and other people who have been at extremely high weights, to make the point of it not being all sunshine and roses - an issue that seems to be taboo, I guess. It's my strong feeling, though, that if you're going to make such an extreme choice for your life, it's important to not ignore the negatives - and it just doesn't seem that Donna really is, based only on her posts.

For those of you who know Donna in person, I think it's great that you're coming here standing up for her. I've interacted with her in a very limited way in chat, and she seems like a very pleasant person. Obviously, though, as mossy has said, those of us who don't know her in person can only go on what she's posted here. 

There are those in this thread who have been pretty harsh in expressing their opinions, and I'm sure those comments are hard for Donna and those who care about her to read. As has been said innumerable times, though - (and as I said in a previous post, which many people seem to have skimmed over) she started it. She stood up on a platform and said "Hey, look at me!" and asked for input. 

The title of her thread was "What do you want me to say?" and I quote:

"The subjects I want to cover is being a SSBBW and being proud and where I came from and how I make it day to day as a mom and my size..my wanting to be the biggest women in the world and the birth of my child."

"My question to you guys is what do you want me to say on behave of the F.A/BBW /SSBBW community...what do you want me to project mostly."

Granted, she posted it on the "Erotic Weightgain" forum. But as that is a forum open to all, if her intended audience was solely to the weightgain community, she shouldn't have said "F.A/BBW /SSBBW community". If she didn't want to hear the opinions of others who aren't into feeding, she shouldn't have asked us, and she shouldn't have brought up the subject of her child in conjunction with her weight gain goal if she didn't want people commenting on that topic, either. 

When you post something on a discussion board, odds are, it's going to be discussed.  You can't set the rules of what's going to be said or how people are going to respond. Once it's out there, you've got to be willing to take what comes. Posting opens you up for the opinions of others. Knowing that, you've got to realize that people are going to form those opinions based only on what you put out there if they don't know you in person, so you put out what you want people to know from the get-go. You decide what information people are going to have in order to form those opinions. Donna had/has that freedom just like everyone else. I just think it's silly for someone to come forth with such a controversial subject and then get upset when people react in a negative way, especially given the way Donna has presented herself. We're all aware that there's more to Donna than what she's put out here - but we haven't been given more than that to go on, so...there you go. 

I know there are others who also talk of being 1,000 lbs. I choose not to have an opinion on that because that's their life. It's also Donna's life. I'm not posting here to make a commentary on feeding itself. I will, though, speak up to someone who posts openly, exposing herself for commentary about such a thing without seemingly taking into account the impact of it on someone as innocent as a child. If you're going to make such an extreme choice for your life, and it's going to involve the lives of others around you, you cannot ignore the negatives. 

If Donna were to come on here and say "Yes, I realize if I become immobile that other people, including my daughter as she gets older, will have to bathe me and help me with my bodily functions and deal with any health issues that arise...and that as she gets older, she'll have to explain to her friends why mom can't leave the house, and that I won't be able to attend school functions or other things she's involved in, and there will likely be times she'll have to stay home with me rather than go out with friends, etc. Yes, I realize that these are real possibilities, and I'm willing to sacrifice those things for the sake of pursuing this goal." .....then I know I'd have no choice but to sit down and shut up. These are really the only concerns about Donna's goal that I'm willing to voice, simply because a child (more than one?) is involved, because outside of that aspect, Donna is an adult who can make her own choices for her life. But all she's done is get defensive and indignant. She came here and started a fire and then left it to burn, coming back only to fan the flames. Perhaps if she wants to put it out, she should find a way to effectively address the concerns people have voiced instead of keeping it burning.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 19, 2009)

I must spread some rep before I give it to you again JoyJoy!!! But very well said!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 19, 2009)

I got her for you =)


----------



## Preston (Mar 19, 2009)

I can explain why Donna keeps coming back, or does things like going on Tyra.

She. Gets. Off. On. The. Attention.

Which is why I shouldn't keep posting here, but I get so ...enraged that I can't not. Blargh.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> This thread has been going through my mind all day (bah). I keep thinking about the people who've made comments about it "bringing out the worst in people", and those who've complained that we've been so hard on Donna. I also know that some are upset that I brought up the subject of Lexi and other people who have been at extremely high weights, to make the point of it not being all sunshine and roses - an issue that seems to be taboo, I guess. It's my strong feeling, though, that if you're going to make such an extreme choice for your life, it's important to not ignore the negatives - and it just doesn't seem that Donna really is, based only on her posts.
> 
> For those of you who know Donna in person, I think it's great that you're coming here standing up for her. I've interacted with her in a very limited way in chat, and she seems like a very pleasant person. Obviously, though, as mossy has said, those of us who don't know her in person can only go on what she's posted here.
> 
> ...



they wouldn't let me rep you again. i really respect everything you have to say. i agree with a lot of it. some of it i differ with. but i really appreciate you saying it with an amount of respect that allows me to take everything you say as seriously as you did when you wrote them. i know when people are emotional they are not necessarily going to be politically correct. but i have to say that i feel that if a lot of people had posted in the way that you have it would have been much harder for Donna to get indignant in the first place. it would have been hard for anyone to respond in a different way. people here really do have valid concerns on both sides. the problem is you can either get emotional or you can discuss things and its hard to do both. in an equation like that its hard to get emotion to equal a calm response.

having said that i think the end to a lot of rancor on here would be to get people to do more paticipatory stuff--at least in their area. as it is now a lot of people don't have a stake in really trying to get to know or understand on dims. i'm not just talking about bashing but actually doing things together that are constructive. it would be nice if there were things available to do together where children, marrieds and families were welcome. i think the odd competitive and sexually charged atmosphere has a lot to do with how we treat each other on here. it would be really nice to see folks just being people and showing thier best side for once.




-don't blame men if we don't have a female president. women are most of the electoriate and control most of the finances in this country. what would happen if we spent more time building each other up than tearing each other down?


----------



## ladle (Mar 19, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> -don't blame men if we don't have a female president. women are most of the electoriate and control most of the finances in this country. what would happen if we spent more time building each other up than tearing each other down?



...there's be a lot less cat-fights and foxy-boxing....and MILLIONS of disappointed men


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> And you probably shouldn't act like you know what I said...when you don't. There is more to it than this thread and that one show. As for the kiddie situation.



From what I understand, everyone is talking about this thread, the show, and her child situation. If there's more to it, then I apologize for missing it.



> If Donna does reach her goal of immobility, in terms of the damage that will do to her kid...I don't need to know more. I am not wondering if CP's face lights up when she sees her daughter. For me, there is no " however ". To me, having a kid in this situation is wrong...dead...wrong. Of course I would want the least damage done to her. I am just pissed off that here we have a situation where a case of emotional abuse ( and that's what it will be if the goal is reached, and along the way to that goal ) could be prevented...and some are too afraid to be thought of as ' judgemental '.
> 
> Every single day, countless kids are made to deal with the beyond selfish acts of adults. No matter how loved, this child will be tossed in the middle of her mothers obsession/kink, and get to experience allllll the things that will go along with that...and if you use your imagination, you will see how rotten that will be for the girl. This won't be making the best out of a sad situation beyond any person's control.




And this is where what I've been saying gets totally disregarded. A few people have asked why her friends don't talk to her about this. It could be possible that they don't bring it up and they defend her because she's not like this in person? Maybe she knows that having a kid entails some responsibility?

Granted we can only go by what she says here, but we also have people who are saying that she doesn't seem like that kind of person in reality. And we're also ignoring the possibility that this is all just one big play for attention. Instead we have people condemning her and saying that her kids are doomed for sure and all that. 

What's getting me up in arms is all the judging that's being done here. It's one thing to discuss something, but another thing pass judgement on someone without either knowing the whole story, or refusing to acknowledge statements to the contrary.

For all we know, she's a wonderful mother at home and away from the public eye. Or perhaps she'll curb back her gaining because she has a child. The point is, we don't know what kind of mother she is, so we shouldn't act like we do. 

On a slightly different angle, I wonder if people would still be up in arms if she said that she just wanted to gain, not to immobility, but just to gain. Would people think that because of that she shouldn't have a child, even if she could be one of the best moms around?


----------



## Mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Given that Donna is an active member of the Dimensions community and a kind, sweet woman, I'm shocked at some of what I've seen on this brief thread already.
> 
> Anyone with HALF a brain, can see that Donna's appearance on the show was about her desire to gain, NOT about fat acceptance. This in no way will "damage fat acceptance". Ignoramuses will always be ignoramuses.
> 
> ...



What she said!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 19, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *Why are you assuming that her friends have not talked to her?*



i'm going by your statement that you're not going to because it doesn't usually work. you didn't say you did and it didn't work.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 19, 2009)

ladle said:


> ...there's be a lot less cat-fights and foxy-boxing....and MILLIONS of disappointed men



I was thinking the same thing. This thread has to be the most dismal low point in feeder/gainer history.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 19, 2009)

OutbackZack said:


> To me this just showed what can happen if you let the fetish be your life instead of just part of it.



Boom, there it is. In a concise nutshell.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2009)

ladle said:


> ...there's be a lot less cat-fights and foxy-boxing....and MILLIONS of disappointed men




no ripped panties!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> > And this is where what I've been saying gets totally disregarded. A few people have asked why her friends don't talk to her about this. It could be possible that they don't bring it up and they defend her because she's not like this in person? Maybe she knows that having a kid entails some responsibility?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2009)

in the immortal words of stevie wonder "when you believe in things you don't understand you suffer..."


----------



## OutbackZack (Mar 19, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Boom, there it is. In a concise nutshell.



haha someone read my post.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Isn't like what? Isn't like somebody who says she is hellbent on getting as close to 1000 pounds as possible? Again, I highly...highly doubt that Donna goes to bashes and sits around talking about how she was to not be able to walk. That does not change that she does, indeed, talk about becoming immobile. I think most people tailor their conversation to fit the environment. I know I do.



Well from her posts on here, it seems like she doesn't want to hide the fact that she's gaining to immobility, why hide it at a bash, especially when she's willing to go on national TV to talk about it?



> I did see Smushy state that she has seen Donna hit the dance floor, and a woman who is not wanting to waste calories, well, that does seem a bit...interesting.



My point exactly. Why say you're going to do something and then go ahead and do something that's detrimental to what you're trying to accomplish?



> If she IS saying all this to get attention...THEN SHE SHOULD BE FUCKING ASHAMED OF HERSELF. She is not just writing some fiction story. She is going to chat...coming to the boards that are not for simply fantasizing...and she is manipulating people with stories of fake childhood trauma? Or is that the truth. I am not keen on people making light of things that really DO happen to REAL children. If those traumas were real, then she needs more than a few therapists to slap her upside the head and tell her that you don't deposit your life story on the internet, with the intent of using it as backdrop to get sympathy and to make a kinky fantasy more delicious.:eat2::eat1:



I'll give you that. If she is being an attention whore, then this is pretty sad. Or maybe she thinks this will bring in people for her paysite. *shrugs* 



> And, if this IS real, and she does go through with this, then her kids WILL be messed with...big time.



Depends. How will they be messed up? Because they'll have to help take care of her? I don't think the act of taking care a disabled parent will mess them up. Maybe they'll have some resentment toward her, maybe they won't. We don't know for certain. Maybe their dad will step up with his efforts.

I still think that no mother would put the needs of a fantasy ahead of the needs of their child. 



> You never comment on anything when you have been given a nice chunk of info? Really? Then you are the first person I have ever met...in my 46 years...to be that way. What kind of ' discussion ' should be had. Since it seems that some want to repeat some mindless mantra of ' live and let live '...no matter what....ummmmmm, what kind of ' discussion ' can we have.



Pleased to meet your acquaintance then. There's a difference between commenting on something and judging someone. As a rule, I don't judge unless I know the person completely and personally. And I certainly don't do it based on what I see on TV and the net. That's just how I see it. There are two sides to every story. In this case, commenting would be me saying that "You shouldn't put a fetish above your kids." Judging would be saying that she's a terrible person who is obviously a bad mother and I'd never want anything to do with her. 





> I have never doubted her basic love for her kids. You cannot be a part-time, on purpose, immobile person ( if that is truly what will happen ). The......end.



Again, if that's what she wants. If she's just saying that for attention getting paysite purposes however.....


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> > Well from her posts on here, it seems like she doesn't want to hide the fact that she's gaining to immobility, why hide it at a bash, especially when she's willing to go on national TV to talk about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I have talked about things of a sexual nature...here. I don't tend to go up to people at the grocery store and tell them about my adoring receiving oral.



But if you go on NATIONAL TV to talk about then that kind of defeats the purpose now does it? She's let everyone know that she wants to be immobile. Why act like she doesn't at a bash?



> See, this is where you don't get ' it '...at all. We are not talking about someone who is elderly, or someone who has been in an accident...or someone who does not have an intentional goal to be disabled. HUGE difference. When a kid is young, there will probably be resentment no matter the reason, as kids can't process things a sane adult can process, and all they know is that they have more responsibilites than any of their friends...and that sucks. When they get a little older, they won't see that anything was done _to_ them. Now, if a parent did not wear a seat belt, or was speeding, the kid still has a better opportunity to get to a place where they know that every human being makes mistakes. When somebody has a plan...a...methodical...plan..........then that kid knows, that for a very long time, their parent was putting that goal above them. There really is no other way to see it. As for the dad stepping up, we are not talking about normal chores in a household.



No, I get it just fine. I understand that she supposedly wants to be immobile. But you're ASSUMING that the kids will think this way. That's the problem. Maybe they will, maybe they won't. We won't know for sure. For all we know, maybe they'll admire that she did something she believed in. We dont know what goes on in the household. If all they've known is their mother being fat and they love her just the same then maybe they won't mind helping to take care of her. 

Where do we draw the line? What if she didn't want to gain to immobility but instead only had limited mobility. It's still an added responsibility. Or what if she didn't gain at all? Instead she stayed at a certain weight and still had some trouble getting around. It's still an added responsibility. So would she be a bad parent because she didn't want to lose weight so she could be more mobile? 

Do I agree with what she's doing? No. To me, immobility should stay a fantasy. Am I going to tell her how her kids are going to end up even though I don't know her or her kids? No, because I'm not a prophet. 



> If someone is putting their obsession over the mental health ( I have never even had a thought that the kid is not physically taken care of ) of their child...that is not exactly a good parent. Some weird tap dancing going on here.



Again, if that's indeed what's she doing. And you're assuming that there will be mental repercussions.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

" I am going to throw a ball at my child...a ball I have doused in gasoline and set on fire...I hope they duck...lots of kids will duck "


*How about not risk it, if what might really do a number on them is preventable. Don't count on your kid ducking!!! *



:doh:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 19, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i agree with you Misty. i think the distaste for immobility and gaining is at the base of this. a lot of BBWs have been on t.v. shows saying things that have made lot of people cringe but the criticism hasn't gotten to be this nasty. there wss a very popular BBW on a show a few years ago whose name i won't mention. her son was an adult and there supporting her positively. she had been a single mom and everyone knew it. so she had been going it alone. she siad she was into gaining on the show. but you didn't get a big long nasty thread like this following.




I honestly don't care about someone wanting to be immobile. Do I understand it? No. Do I want it for myself? No. What floats their boat doesn't have to float mine. What I have an issue with, is someone who has small children, children that need to be provided for, behaving in certain ways in which they are taking away their own ability to provide/care for said children. I have a problem with alcoholics/drug addicts as parents for that very reason. What they drink or shoot up doesn't bother me, its not my body, but when you have a child its your responsibility to make sure that you're around to take care of them.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> " I am going to throw a ball at my child...a ball I have doused in gasoline and set on fire...I hope they duck...lots of kids will duck "
> 
> 
> *How about not risk it, if what might really do a number on them is preventable. Don't count on your kid ducking!!! *
> ...



Heh. It sounds like you just proved my point. You can't assume that things are going to go a certain way. In the "example" above, the assumption is that the kid will duck. Most of my argument is that you can't sit here and say that something is definately going to happen. Sometimes it doesn't turn out the way you expect. 

Now you're saying "Best not do it if it could do a number on them." Well you can say that's true, but where do we draw the line with that then? There's people out there who think that having two parents of the same sex is harmful. Best not let them adopt then. Or divorce....divorce is harmful. Best to avoid that. 

But to restate a question I asked earlier, if she wasn't gaining to immobility,just gaining, would we be having this discussion?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Heh. It sounds like you just proved my point. You can't assume that things are going to go a certain way. In the "example" above, the assumption is that the kid will duck. Most of my argument is that you can't sit here and say that something is definately going to happen. Sometimes it doesn't turn out the way you expect.



Oh.... dear....dog.

You DON'T do things to kids/bring things into their world/home, that have more than an EXCELLENT chance to fuck...them...up...JUST because they MIGHT be ok.

My example was using the voice of a person who wants to JUSTIFY what they are doing.

Calgon...take me awaaaaaaaaaaay!

*LOL*:doh::huh::blink:


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 19, 2009)

_*Hmmmm, methinks you need to go back and read my whole statement.*_



exile in thighville said:


> i'm going by your statement that you're not going to because it doesn't usually work. you didn't say you did and it didn't work.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Oh.... dear....dog.
> 
> You DON'T do things to kids/bring things into their world/home, that have more than an EXCELLENT chance to fuck...them...up...JUST because they MIGHT be ok.
> 
> ...



An excellent chance to fuck them up according to you. Which is my entire point. There are plenty of things that according to some people will "fuck our kids up." Having two parents of the same gender, music, video games, moving.

What I'm saying is that there's no 100% guarantee that this will scar them for life. 

We don't know how things are at home. However, that apparently gives people the right to judge her and act like her kids are going to turn out terrible. It's no different than looking at a bbw and saying that she's an overeater. 

We don't agree with what she's doing. However that DOESN'T give us a right to act like we're better in some way or that we have some superior moral ground.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Calgon...take me awaaaaaaaaaaay!



*Sprays you with some Morning Glory spray*


----------



## Missy9579 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have read the majority of this thread. I did not see the show (although, I would like to)

My issues is not with Donna's safety. It is with her childs.

What does someone who is immobile do when your little kid is choking on grape 10 feet away? Or is about to pull down a pot full of hot, scalding oil on themselves? Most parents would jump up and run to them and help them. It would be sad if that was not able to be the case, because of a decision that was selfishly made by a parent.

Hell, working in a court, I wouldn't even be surprised if something did happen to this kid, if some sort of risk of injury or child endangerment charges wouldn't be filed against her, or her husband for putting a child in danger. (risk of injury is a felony)

So, adults should be able to make their own decisions. But when it effects someone so greatly as a child, I think perhaps it is time to step back and think about someone, other than ourselves.

And I do not think that this thread is just jumping on Donna. I can recall reading a thread recently where a dad was going to move away from his kid, and asking for imput and advise. I saw many, many people say harsh, harsh, but real things to this person about their child. I think when children are involved, it really touches a nerve for so many.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> But to restate a question I asked earlier, if she wasn't gaining to immobility,just gaining, would we be having this discussion?



No. This thread is about a woman who is gaining to immobility, who told us she represents the fat community. It's also about her appearance on the Tyra Banks show.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> An excellent chance to fuck them up according to you. Which is my entire point. There are plenty of things that according to some people will "fuck our kids up." Having two parents of the same gender, music, video games, moving.
> 
> What I'm saying is that there's no 100% guarantee that this will scar them for life.
> 
> We don't know how things are at home. However, that apparently gives people the right to judge her and act like her kids are going to turn out terrible. It's no different than looking at a bbw and saying that she's an overeater.


 This part makes me NUTS. NOT ONE PERSON has said this situation will definitely damage the child. But being intelligent adults, capable of rational thought, with awareness of what it takes to raise a child, it's not a stretch to question if the child in this situation is having her best interest looked after. Standing by and saying nothing when there's even a small chance that a child is in trouble would be irresponsible and wrong. As I said before, this logic is a total cop-out, and I'm just not willing to take the chance when it comes to kids. I was abused as a child, and all the signs were there, and not one person ever questioned anything. I'd rather be called names myself and have people think badly of me now than keep my mouth shut.



Prince Dyscord said:


> We don't agree with what she's doing. However that DOESN'T give us a right to act like we're better in some way or that we have some superior moral ground.


And this pisses me off. You know what? I've done things as a parent that weren't in the best interest of my own kids - things that I wish I could go back and do differently. Pointing out to someone else where I think they might be making a mistake is not "superior moral ground". The assertion that I'm coming from a place of condescension is out of line. I'm more than qualified to comment on this situation without it making me better than the other person. And AGAIN, if you post on a message board, count on people speaking up if they don't agree with you. It's THE WAY IT WORKS.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 19, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Hmmmm, methinks you need to go back and read my whole statement.*_



clarify or don't


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> This part makes me NUTS. NOT ONE PERSON has said this situation will definitely damage the child. But being intelligent adults, capable of rational thought, with awareness of what it takes to raise a child, it's not a stretch to question if the child in this situation is having her best interest looked after. Standing by and saying nothing when there's even a small chance that a child is in trouble would be irresponsible and wrong. As I said before, this logic is a total cop-out, and I'm just not willing to take the chance when it comes to kids. I was abused as a child, and all the signs were there, and not one person ever questioned anything. I'd rather be called names myself and have people think badly of me now than keep my mouth shut.



But my point is that we don't know for sure if the child is in trouble. That's the basis of my entire argument. We don't know ANYTHING with 100% certainty. For all we know, they could be VERY well cared for at home. We are basing our assumptions on some internet postings and a talk show. I've seen enough talkshows to know that they're not an accurate measurement of what goes on in the home. 



> And this pisses me off. You know what? I've done things as a parent that weren't in the best interest of my own kids - things that I wish I could go back and do differently. Pointing out to someone else where I think they might be making a mistake is not "superior moral ground". The assertion that I'm coming from a place of condescension is out of line. I'm more than qualified to comment on this situation without it making me better than the other person. And AGAIN, if you post on a message board, count on people speaking up if they don't agree with you. It's THE WAY IT WORKS.



Pointing out something is one thing. Judging someone harshly is another. I have no problem with people disagreeing with me. I welcome a good debate. However acting like you know what's good for someone that you don't even know isn't "pointing out something"


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> But my point is that we don't know for sure if the child is in trouble. That's the basis of my entire argument. We don't know ANYTHING with 100% certainty. For all we know, they could be VERY well cared for at home. We are basing our assumptions on some internet postings and a talk show. I've seen enough talkshows to know that they're not an accurate measurement of what goes on in the home.



Are you seriously trying to argue that being 1000 pounds and living out a lifestyle centered around a fetish is healthy for a child? Like, look at what/who you're trying to defend. Whether or not Donna is an excellent parent currently, and whether or not Tyra edited her show to cast Donna in a negative light and whether or not Donna is actually a genuis outside of the internet.. choosing to gain to 1000 pounds and become immobile and living out this type of lifestyle IS going to impact a child negatively. There's no way around that.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 19, 2009)

_*Why should I? You didn't take the time to properly read what I said the first time. Why would I try to say it again. It's not like anything I say matters to you, anyway. You have your opinion and obviously nothing I say is going to effect that. We could pick apart each other comments until we are blue in the face, it isn't going to change the way either of us feels about the subject. *_



exile in thighville said:


> clarify or don't


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Are you seriously trying to argue that being 1000 pounds and living out a lifestyle centered around a fetish is healthy for a child? Like, look at what/who you're trying to defend. Whether or not Donna is an excellent parent currently, and whether or not Tyra edited her show to cast Donna in a negative light and whether or not Donna is actually a genuis outside of the internet.. choosing to gain to 1000 pounds and become immobile and living out this type of lifestyle IS going to impact a child negatively. There's no way around that.



No, I'm NOT trying to argue that being 1000lbs is healthy for a child. I AGREE that it's not good and have said so PLENTY of times. 

My point is that we don't know everything that's going on. There's a good chance that this is all done for publicity and that she's not trying to gain to immobility. We don't know for certain. That's my point.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> No, I'm NOT trying to argue that being 1000lbs is healthy for a child. I AGREE that it's not good and have said so PLENTY of times.
> 
> My point is that we don't know everything that's going on. There's a good chance that this is all done for publicity and that she's not trying to gain to immobility. We don't know for certain. That's my point.



And..? Sooo, we should just wait until she's actually 1000 pounds to discuss? Like, okay, point taken. Can we return to the discussion now?


----------



## furious styles (Mar 19, 2009)

tyra springer


----------



## Preston (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> No, I'm NOT trying to argue that being 1000lbs is healthy for a child. I AGREE that it's not good and have said so PLENTY of times.
> 
> My point is that we don't know everything that's going on. There's a good chance that this is all done for publicity and that she's not trying to gain to immobility. We don't know for certain. That's my point.



"I don't like to move."

How does that not lend itself to immobility?


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2009)

furious styles said:


> tyra springer



tyra downey jones


----------



## Weeze (Mar 19, 2009)

Shut the hell up.

This thread is becoming more entertaining than the actual show was.

and, collared princess has come in ONCE since this thread started... doesn't it seem sort of stupid to argue over someone who isn't paying attention anyway?

P.S. You can't be a responsible parent if you're too big to function. fucking END.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> But my point is that we don't know for sure if the child is in trouble. That's the basis of my entire argument. We don't know ANYTHING with 100% certainty. For all we know, they could be VERY well cared for at home. We are basing our assumptions on some internet postings and a talk show. I've seen enough talkshows to know that they're not an accurate measurement of what goes on in the home.
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out something is one thing. Judging someone harshly is another. I have no problem with people disagreeing with me. I welcome a good debate. However acting like you know what's good for someone that you don't even know isn't "pointing out something"


 You haven't really read any of my posts, have you? Talk to me again when it becomes apparent that you have.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 20, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Shut the hell up.
> 
> This thread is becoming more entertaining than the actual show was.
> 
> ...



I agree with you so HARD.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 20, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I agree with you so HARD.



THANK YOU.

This thread is 25 fucking pages long...
AND SHE'S POSTED ONCE!!!!

Only ONCE, and in said post she let us know that she doesn't give a SHIT WHAT YOU THINK.

She ALSO proved that she indeed, has her head up her massive ass.

I'm done.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

You can't be a parent if you need someone to wipe your bum for you, to echo Krissy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

Not posting does not equal not paying attention. Just saying. 

Thanks for being helpful and lending something positive to the thread, though. That should make it all better.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> You didn't take the time to properly read what I said the first time.



i'm pretty sure this isn't true but i don't feel like going through 25 pages to figure out which first time

either way, i don't care if her friends intervene or not. it would be a real shame for her to meet the consequences of her risks before she gets the sense to scale them down but it's not like a large portion of concerned adults haven't all told her the same thing by now.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> You can't be a parent if you need someone to wipe your bum for you, to echo Krissy.



Thank you, lover.

What i'm trying to say, however, is that arguing over it at this point is just dumb. she's not paying attention anyway.



collared Princess said:


> I had no clue I was being discussed over here..someone from the other site told me there was a thread started...I found a place that I feel comfortable and excepted over at a different site where there is over 14,000 that have the same desire as myself..Im not apart of the group here You guys are getting yourself worked up over nothing..just pick pick,,bash bash..talk talk...Yeah so what I said I dont like to move..it was my show not yours Ill say what I want..You guys remind me of "Coming to America" when they were all in that barbershop sitting talking about nothing..is that all you have to do...I must be something for there to be so much controversy around me..this time I didnt post a thing and someone still started all this..if I was nothing you guys wouldnt even have a word to say..please just get a life


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> You can't be a parent if you need someone to wipe your bum for you, to echo Krissy.



just as retribution for past ass-wiping comments i have made i'd like to point out that everyone on this board KNOWS WHAT YOU MEAN and how you intended it (they're excitable and idle if not), but there all probably plenty of great parents here not afforded that luxury who aren't necessarily that way on purpose. handicapped parents too. either way i got what you meant and just kind of tagging on the disclaimer before the shit-fan dichotomy works itself out.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 20, 2009)

i thought of you as soon as i read it


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

* comes back after 30 showers to remove the Morning Glory stink...now THAT was abusive!! *


Like with so many things, this is no longer just about CP. This is about people discussing the many issues that comes up when discussing a subject like this.

But, since I can't be sure of ANYTHING with 100% certainty....who knows.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Apologies to any parent who can't... handle that function. But, putting yourself in that situation intentionally is asinine.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it should just be a new rule...

If it has to be with wiping your ass, just don't say it.

No matter how humorous the intent.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 20, 2009)

Let her figure out how irresponsible she's being on her own; that always worked for me when friends and family told me I was doing something stupid and wouldn't listen.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I think it should just be a new rule...
> 
> If it has to be with wiping your ass, just don't say it.
> 
> No matter how humorous the intent.



oh honey this is like putting a shiny red button under my finger


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

FamousLastWords is winner.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Let her figure out how irresponsible she's being on her own; that always worked for me when friends and family told me I was doing something stupid and wouldn't listen.



Well, depending on how something like this could ( COULD...there, Prince, I said COULD ) turn out...she might not get a choice in the matter. Ever see that show Intervention? Consequences can be the only things that work. And, having a kid in the mix makes it so not just about an adult and what they want to do. Friends sometime have to get real tough. That is, if there are people who would step in to do the difficult stuff, once it gets hairy.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

_*I know that a lot of you think that your insulting, humiliating and thoughtless comments are acceptable because the subject at hand is making a lifestyle choice. But to the ones on these boards who face the same issues without "choosing", probably don't appreciate or condone your nasty comments.

Are you forgetting what web board you are on? You all keep talking about her "choosing". Hell, I choose to put the food in my mouth....we ALL do....I have been immobile, and I put the food in my mouth. I have no one else to blame but myself. I guess if I found myself pregnant I should run out and get an abortion because you all say so. I'd be a bad mother because I eat too much. I should def. check with all of you before I make my big decisions in life. 
*_


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Well, depending on how something like this could ( COULD...there, Prince, I said COULD ) turn out...she might not get a choice in the matter. Ever see that show Intervention? Consequences can be the only things that work. And, having a kid in the mix makes it so not just about an adult and what they want to do. Friends sometime have to get real tough. That is, if there are people who would step in to do the difficult stuff, once it gets hairy.



Intervention is actually one of the most disgusting, fucked up, misguided things to ever be aired and far more detrimental than anything CP's ever said.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, Sparkgirl...that is exactly what most people have been saying. I almost want to score that post...like an Olympic event...or, Dancing With The Stars.

Heaping helping of sarcasm...because you are not seeing what you think you see. I understand the general prickly heat feeling behind the ears over things that you think can hit too close to home...but...really. If some of this stuff cannot be discussed on Dimensions...then we are all fucked....royally.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*I know that a lot of you think that your insulting, humiliating and thoughtless comments are acceptable because the subject at hand is making a lifestyle choice. But to the ones on these boards who face the same issues without "choosing", probably don't appreciate or condone your nasty comments.
> 
> Are you forgetting what web board you are on? You all keep talking about her "choosing". Hell, I choose to put the food in my mouth....we ALL do....I have been immobile, and I put the food in my mouth. I have no one else to blame but myself. I guess if I found myself pregnant I should run out and get an abortion because you all say so. I'd be a bad mother because I eat too much. I should def. check with all of you before I make my big decisions in life.
> *_



see my public figure post and cp's idon'tgiveafuck post


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> Intervention is actually one of the most disgusting, fucked up, misguided things to ever be aired and far more detrimental than anything CP's ever said.



Whatever about the actual show. Lots of times, interventions are a last resort. Oh, and, change the channel.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> * comes back after 30 showers to remove the Morning Glory stink...now THAT was abusive!! *
> 
> 
> Like with so many things, this is no longer just about CP. This is about people discussing the many issues that comes up when discussing a subject like this.
> ...



ok..now im lost lol


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

Rowan said:


> ok..now im lost lol



I don't think anybody has left bread crumbs in this thread.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I don't think anybody has left bread crumbs in this thread.



I think perhaps the thread should just be closed...people can be retarded...(comments...initial post fodder..etc)..and no matter how much others hate their retarded choices (even though they don't think they are) you can't force a person to conform. Sucks..I know..but I think we all have to agree to disagree no matter how much it makes us want to commit homicide *shrug*


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

_*Discuss, yes, I encourage you all to go for it. But to say nasty, sarcastic and hurtful comments about issues that I, and a lot of others have gone through, is just unacceptable to me.
*_


mossystate said:


> Yeah, Sparkgirl...that is exactly what most people have been saying. I almost want to score that post...like an Olympic event...or, Dancing With The Stars.
> 
> Heaping helping of sarcasm...because you are not seeing what you think you see. I understand the general prickly heat feeling behind the ears over things that you think can hit too close to home...but...really. If some of this stuff cannot be discussed on Dimensions...then we are all fucked....royally.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Discuss, yes, I encourage you all to go for it. But to say nasty, sarcastic and hurtful comments about issues that I, and a lot of others have gone through, is just unacceptable to me.
> *_



And you have refused to see what was....and was not being said....by many people. And so it goes.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Oh, and, change the channel.



For someone so big on wide-mouthed protest, you should know this is not the answer. The show was duplicitous to its subjects and encouraged family members and friends to exploit their own troubled people on camera. Horrifying.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 20, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> see my public figure post and cp's idon'tgiveafuck post




ty for the heads up


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 20, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*I know that a lot of you think that your insulting, humiliating and thoughtless comments are acceptable because the subject at hand is making a lifestyle choice. But to the ones on these boards who face the same issues without "choosing", probably don't appreciate or condone your nasty comments.
> 
> Are you forgetting what web board you are on? You all keep talking about her "choosing". Hell, I choose to put the food in my mouth....we ALL do....I have been immobile, and I put the food in my mouth. I have no one else to blame but myself. I guess if I found myself pregnant I should run out and get an abortion because you all say so. I'd be a bad mother because I eat too much. I should def. check with all of you before I make my big decisions in life.
> *_




superodalisque covers her head with a steel umbrella to avoid the heavy amount of stray kharma shrapnel she senses coming down. you're welcomed to join her if you like.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> superodalisque covers her head with a steel umbrella to avoid the heavy amount of stray kharma shrapnel she senses coming down. you're welcomed to join her if you like.



Sounds like a Ninja Moment !


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> ...



Hope you don't mind. Just changing a couple words. 

The show was duplicitious to its subjects and encouraged the subjects, family members, and friends to exploit the subjects own troubled life, fetish, and chosen lifestyle on camera. 


Everyone tried to warn her, tried to tell her that what would eventually be aired would probably be an edited (for ratings) version and taken out of context to sensationalize an already controversial and misunderstood rare lifestyle.


I wonder if the (ultimately negative) attention was worth it to her and her boyfriend.


----------



## swordchick (Mar 20, 2009)

I will join you. But I must warn you. I eat my chocolate in public. And I like to sit in the front of the fattie bus and I will not move for anyone.



superodalisque said:


> superodalisque covers her head with a steel umbrella to avoid the heavy amount of stray kharma shrapnel she senses coming down. you're welcomed to join her if you like.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 20, 2009)

swordchick said:


> I will join you. But I must warn you. I eat my chocolate in public. And I like to sit in the front of the fattie bus and I will not move for anyone.




i have a big umbrella. i come prepared


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sounds like a Ninja Moment !



super ninja widescreen


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 20, 2009)

I got censored? WTF! It's a real product.


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*[F Sans MS]I know that a lot of you think that your insulting, humiliating and thoughtless comments are acceptable because the subject at hand is making a lifestyle choice. But to the ones on these boards who face the same issues without "choosing", probably don't appreciate or condone your nasty comments.
> 
> Are you forgetting what web board you are on? You all keep talking about her "choosing". Hell, I choose to put the food in my mouth....we ALL do....I have been immobile, and I put the food in my mouth. I have no one else to blame but myself. I guess if I found myself pregnant I should run out and get an abortion because you all say so. I'd be a bad mother because I eat too much. I should def. check with all of you before I make my big decisions in life.
> [/FONT]*_




I agree about the personal insults. Physical limitations can result from various circumstances and/or medical conditions. To those who have no idea of what being supersized is like, limitations usually begin long before one becomes immobile.

Please think before you post. You never know who you may be offending or who you may be making to feel humiliated. It could be someone that you consider as a friend. Are the sarcastic comments (which you see as funny) worth the additional secret pain that they may bring to posters here who have absolutely nothing to do with the topic of this thread?






"choosing"

Yes, we each choose what food we put in our mouth. We eat what we find comforting even when it may not be the best choice. Sometimes (and for some of us, very often) we eat more than we should. 

I don't believe that the majority of fat individuals here (or in society) chose to be the size or weight that they are. Actually, I believe very few fat individuals even made a choice. 

Society tells us to "blame" ourself. "Blame" involves finding fault; condemnation; pointing out imperfections; thinking that we are less than or not good enough. That may be how society thinks we should feel if we are fat, but we don't have to feel that way. 

I guess what I'm trying to get at is that there is a huge difference between what we choose to eat on a daily basis and that of a chosen lifestyle or an intentional lifestyle that revolves around and involves multiple fetishistic components. The key word is intentional. 

99.99999999999% of fat individuals do not set out to or intentionally gain with the goal or desire of becoming immobile. Again, the key word is intention.




Personally I think that there is a lot of "teasing" , "attempting to entice", and "wanting to please" going on - and my opinion is based upon personal conversations and upon what I have seen in chat and long before the paysite ever began. 

Talk of gaining and sharing fantasies and even gaining may keep a man (or men) interested for a while, but that in and of itself will not *keep* a man. Both the gainer and the encourager may make sacrifices in a relationship, but ultimately it is the gainer who suffers the physical and emotional consequences. Whether intentionally or just *teasingly flirting and playing* with gaining, sometimes the consequences can be detrimental to ones health and even to their life. 


I sincerely hope that both Donna and her boyfriend are both cognizant of all the possible risks.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> For someone so big on wide-mouthed protest, you should know this is not the answer. The show was duplicitous to its subjects and encouraged family members and friends to exploit their own troubled people on camera. Horrifying.




Ok. Ok. Ok.

Get rid of your television.

Sheesh.

Better?

No?

Well...shoot...don't know what to tell you there, dan.

Don't go around being horrified. Sing a song. Make it simple to last your whole life long. Don't worry that it's not good enough for anyone else to hear. Just sing, sing a sooooooooong.

Sorry, what did you say? You wanted to engage me...not so lil old me...in conversation?!!??

....ahhhh...good times


----------



## William (Mar 20, 2009)

Jerry Springer and Maury Povich shows may be moving into the city that I work in, I will be able to see all this grandeur in person!! 

They even threw in the The Steve Wilkos Show

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jZO-O0yKgwwXjb6bP5u9gh9EuvSAD96UJLG00



William 





tonynyc said:


> tyra downey jones


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I got censored? WTF! It's a real product.



That makes two of us.

But apparently it is fine to make fun of others.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 20, 2009)

Is Final Fantasy ok?


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

Angel said:


> I agree about the personal insults. Physical limitations can result from various circumstances and/or medical conditions. To those who have no idea of what being supersized is like, limitations usually begin long before one becomes immobile.
> 
> Please think before you post. You never know who you may be offending or who you may be making to feel humiliated. It could be someone that you consider as a friend. Are the sarcastic comments (which you see as funny) worth the additional secret pain that they may bring to posters here who have absolutely nothing to do with the topic of this thread?
> 
> ...



Nice to know that some people can get their point across without being insulting. 

But I'm getting sick of talking about this. Some people have their minds made up about some things and I'm getting tired repeating myself. 

All I'm going to say is that in the end, I still think this is a play for attention, as I don't really know of ANYONE who has intentionally gained 1,000 lbs. Chances are she'll gain a lot and then the reality will set in. 

Maybe in the future we won't get all worked up over an appearance on a talk show that's, for all intents and purposes, a classier springer. Perhaps in the future we can discuss something like this without being so damn hateful and insulting.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh man! i saw a Jerry Springer episode with a guy marrying a horse. I'm worried that people are now going to assume that horse owners are all fucking their horses. Its terrible, this horse marrier should really have thought about how his 'fetish' would effect the rest of the horse loving community who dont take their love to such extremes! Imagine, shagging a horse..it cant be good for you!! People shouldnt be allowed to do this.. ESPECIALLY not if they have foals to think about!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh man! i saw a Jerry Springer episode with a guy marrying a horse. I'm worried that people are now going to assume that horse owners are all fucking their horses. Its terrible, this horse marrier should really have thought about how his 'fetish' would effect the rest of the horse loving community who dont take their love to such extremes! Imagine, shagging a horse..it cant be good for you!! People shouldnt be allowed to do this.. ESPECIALLY not if they have foals to think about!!



This is not parallel. His actions would be affecting his fellow horsefuckers, or at least horse owners who are PRO-horsefucking. 

And anyway, fat is an exception to many rules. It's a majority that is treated like a minority. Fat citizens can be counted on to badmouth themselves. Journalistic publications with a supposed obligation toward objectivity use the phrase "grossly obese" and get away with it.

Either you don't take fat discrimination seriously enough or you're lying to yourself if you can watch this woman say these things with a straight face on TV and not feel tears of rage welling up at the fear of anyone you know seeing this episode and deriving their first impression of Someone Who Likes Being Fat from it.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> This is not parallel. His actions would be affecting his fellow horsefuckers, or at least horse owners who are PRO-horsefucking.
> 
> And anyway, fat is an exception to many rules. It's a majority that is treated like a minority. Fat citizens can be counted on to badmouth themselves. Journalistic publications with a supposed obligation toward objectivity use the phrase "grossly obese" and get away with it.
> 
> Either you don't take fat discrimination seriously enough or you're lying to yourself if you can watch this woman say these things with a straight face on TV and not feel tears of rage welling up at the fear of anyone you know seeing this episode and deriving their first impression of Someone Who Likes Being Fat from it.


Your right. Its not a parallel. It was a pastishe of this thred.
We're not talking about fat people being misrepresented, surely, we are talking about gainers being misrepresented. In which case, go represent yourself in a positive light. (*hint* This wont happen by going on daytime 'real life' chat show circus')
i dont want to watch the episode cause i think tv like that causes retardation and soul death so i shall save my welled up tears of rage for more important things like starving children and war torn countries. Ta.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> i shall save my welled up tears of rage for more important things like starving children and war torn countries. Ta.


 

Why is any childs life better than anothers? Donna has a child is in danger, why can't we *try* to save her?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Why is any childs life better than anothers? Donna has a child is in danger, why can't we *try* to save her?


He was talking about having welled up tears of rage from watching a tv show because i would be frightened that someone i knew would be watching the show and having their first impressions of people who like being fat from it not from feeling sad for Donna. Yes, I am more sad for starving children in the world than anyones misguided impression of people who like to be fat from a retarded tv show!!?? 
Who is trying to SAVE anyone btw? You might as well start a thred discussing and judging all the smokers on here, whether they have been on tv or not, its still killing them..its just more common.. Its not REALLY about helping people its about people being the ringmaster of this thred circus and keeping it going, cause like all car crash circus shit.. we all love to watch!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> He was talking about having welled up tears of rage from watching a tv show because i would be frightened that someone i knew would be watching the show and having their first impressions of people who like being fat from it not from feeling sad for Donna. Yes, I am more sad for starving children in the world than anyones misguided impression of people who like to be fat from a retarded tv show!!??
> Who is trying to SAVE anyone btw? You might as well start a thred discussing and judging all the smokers on here, whether they have been on tv or not, its still killing them..its just more common.. Its not REALLY about helping people its about people being the ringmaster of this thred circus and keeping it going, cause like all car crash circus shit.. we all love to watch!


 
I do recall there was a thread already started about people who smoke with their kids in the car. I voiced my opinion on that as well.

There are MANY issues with CP. MANY MANY MANY. But I am tired of arguing. So I shall just watch as people keep defending a womans right to suicide....assisted suicide at that...in front of her children. Sick. 

And I do NOT consider feeding/feederism/being a feedee suicide or assisted suicide. I can see the pleasure of gaining. I can. I can see it being excited to hit 300, 400, 500, and even 600, but there comes a point where it becomes really dangerous. I don't think ANYONE can argue HAES about a 1000lb person. It just is not healthy to sit in one position all day....among other things

But I digress. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> * comes back after 30 showers to remove the Morning Glory stink...now THAT was abusive!! *
> 
> 
> Like with so many things, this is no longer just about CP. This is about people discussing the many issues that comes up when discussing a subject like this.
> ...



Aw, come on, you know you love Morning Glory!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I do recall there was a thread already started about people who smoke with their kids in the car. I voiced my opinion on that as well.
> 
> There are MANY issues with CP. MANY MANY MANY. But I am tired of arguing. So I shall just watch as people keep defending a womans right to suicide....assisted suicide at that...in front of her children. Sick.
> 
> ...


Well yeah, i agree with you.. Though i dont find it strange that people are defending her rights to do whatever she likes (even if that is killing herself) because i wouldnt be so arrogant as to tell people how they should live their lives, even if i dont agree with what they are doing. It seems to me (from what i have read) that Donna has at least been conflicted about gaining because she mentioned wls and losing 150lbs (like a whole person) to actually get the surgery, so i'm sure she has thought about the issues you bring up. Only she will know why she has decided to go on another path. As for her kids, they might well be her saving Grace as perhaps when she realises she wouldnt be able to be anywhere near an active participant in their lives at 1000 lbs she might consider erm..not gaining to 1000 lbs, for her kids. Who knows..I know i would be pretty psychologically fucked up if i had a parent be unable to look after me because of immobility/ill health/death due to persuing a fetish and that was something they chose/bragged about on a tv show. I guess i would also feel the same if one of my parents got lung cancer because they smoked ..Though this is deemed more socially acceptable, it is still a dangerous lifestyle choice that could effect other people. All i know is, you can only help people if they want your help. Though, if social services deem her as an unfit mother they could/would step in to 'help' her children.


----------



## Canadianfeeder (Mar 20, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I had no clue I was being discussed over here..someone from the other site told me there was a thread started...*Im a Rosa Parks for feeders and feedee's that are real not fake people....*



I'll remember this for my courses on American Politics/Radicalism, that Rosa Parks sat at the front of the bus, not to say "Hey, I'm just like the rest of you" but because she thought, "Hey, I'm not a fake like the rest of the African-Americans at the back of the bus."

You're not a Rosa Parks - there's no political aspect to this. Your basic, human rights ARE NOT being impeded. You are free to go where you want, say what you want, to compare yourself to Rosa Parks, or the struggle of Race Relations in any nation, is ignorant. People only lash out at you etc, because you give them feul to lash out at you for.

I haven't seen the Tyra episode under discussion, and I don't plan to. They call talkshows 'Trash-TV' for a reason. I don't expect anything worthwhile to come from watching day-time talkshows like Tyra, because they're all birthed from the same loins of Springer. People won't take you seriously on these programs. Maybe if you wanted acceptance, and to get policy changes to come around on Capital Hill about workplace environments, the debocale on airflight seating you should have sat down on 20/20 or CNN. But you'd be in the same mess, because instead of the slack-jawed day time viewers, you'd have Anne Coulter and the ragging pundits on your case.

As for the people on this forum, I think they have a right to discuss and evaluate your decisions on this show. They're responding to comments made in the media about your actions, it would see, on the behalf of their - and my - community. You seem to want the role of a leader for a community, but you don't want the criticism that comes from being a leader, and being in the lime light. You can't have it both ways. 

If you want the attention without discourse or criticism, then join a circus sideshow and get on with it.

If you want to be a proper community leader, take the good with the bad, adjust your policy and stance to fit those you feel you represent, and try again. But you must ADJUST to the wants/needs of those you feel to be your community, and if Dimensions isn't the community you feel you represent, then let these people discuss their opinions and leave it at that.

You Americans pride yourselves on the 1st Ammendment (those of you who forget will note its 'Freedom of Speech'), yet it seems the first time someone speaks up against your opinion, you get huddled and defensive. No matter how idiotic anything you say sounds, you have the right to say it - providing it doesn't impede on any other group's fundamental human rights. Nothing here has stepped on those, so get over yourself and stop trying to 'make up' for what you've said or done. Its on record, you can't change it no matter how hard you try, and as much as you hate it, its free for discussion. Live with it.

-out.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Your right. Its not a parallel. It was a pastishe of this thred.
> We're not talking about fat people being misrepresented, surely, we are talking about gainers being misrepresented. In which case, go represent yourself in a positive light. (*hint* This wont happen by going on daytime 'real life' chat show circus')
> i dont want to watch the episode cause i think tv like that causes retardation and soul death so i shall save my welled up tears of rage for more important things like starving children and war torn countries. Ta.



Given that the terms FA and feeder were used interchangeably by Tyra, to cite one example, I think that everyone, fat people, FAs, gainers, and feeders were being misrepresented on that show. Bad news all around.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 20, 2009)

What is this, a lynch mob? Should we all show up at her door with torches and drag her through the streets? Bottom line is none of us really knows the whole truth and we don't know what Donna and her husband have in place in their home to ensure the safety of their children. So unless someone has seen for themselves that their is abuse going on, everyone is just talking out of their ass. It's like we're all trying to be the judge and the jury and convicting her without a trial. Haven't we come farther than that??


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Given that the terms FA and feeder were used interchangeably by Tyra, to cite one example, I think that everyone, fat people, FAs, gainers, and feeders were being misrepresented on that show. Bad news all around.


The same thing happened in that docu 'fat girls and feedeers'..They kept saying stuff like.."A feeder is an extreme Fa" That really pissed me off, mainly because its totally wrong!?..In the same light i'm sure most people know the difference between feederism and prefering fat people sexually and i'm really sure most people will know that Donna doesnt speak for all fat people/Fa's. Again though, they probs will think that she represents all gainers because this might be the first time they have experienced anyone who is into gaining.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

*Oh dear Mossy, don't presume to know what I have and haven't seen...I simply don't agree with some of the opinions that are being voiced. There is a difference. I have a right to my opinion, as do you. I respect your right to feel the way you do about the subject at hand. But just because I don't agree with some of your opinions, and others, doesn't mean that I'm refusing to see your side, or that I'm wrong. I just feel differently. Just like I said to a poster earlier: You can tell me your opinion till you're blue in the face, it won't change my opinion.*



mossystate said:


> And you have refused to see what was....and was not being said....by many people. And so it goes.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> What is this, a lynch mob? Should we all show up at her door with torches and drag her through the streets? Bottom line is none of us really knows the whole truth and we don't know what Donna and her husband have in place in their home to ensure the safety of their children. So unless someone has seen for themselves that their is abuse going on, everyone is just talking out of their ass. It's like we're all trying to be the judge and the jury and convicting her without a trial. Haven't we come farther than that??


 

Would you feel the same way if this wasn't about fat? What if a mother wanted to die of a herion overdose and constantly shot up in front of her child. BUT a responsible adult was there to make sure everything went smoothly. How would you feel? Would you still be so angry that people were against it?


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> What is this, a lynch mob? Should we all show up at her door with torches and drag her through the streets? Bottom line is none of us really knows the whole truth and we don't know what Donna and her husband have in place in their home to ensure the safety of their children. So unless someone has seen for themselves that their is abuse going on, everyone is just talking out of their ass. It's like we're all trying to be the judge and the jury and convicting her without a trial. Haven't we come farther than that??


Denise..just *no*. She can't come here as she did and then play victim when she doesn't like the results. 

If she's free to ask how we want her to represent us, then even after we tell her WE DON'T WANT HER TO AT ALL, and she still goes on national television to talk about size acceptance and FAs and SSBBWs, etc....she'd better also be prepared to hear what WE have to say about it. NATIONAL TELEVISION..and she's crying because we're talking about her??? Give me a break. Insensitive? Yes, Ma'am, I am at this point. But no more insensitive than her plea for attention is to an entire group of people.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> What is this, a lynch mob? Should we all show up at her door with torches and drag her through the streets? Bottom line is none of us really knows the whole truth and we don't know what Donna and her husband have in place in their home to ensure the safety of their children. So unless someone has seen for themselves that their is abuse going on, everyone is just talking out of their ass. It's like we're all trying to be the judge and the jury and convicting her without a trial. Haven't we come farther than that??


Right or wrong (and it definitely goes both ways in a lot of instances), abuse is reported by people who *suspect*, without having the opportunity to collect solid information. And thank heavens that's the case, since it has surely saved individuals from further harm. That's not to say that I agree with unfair charges, since clearly that can ruin lives. 

I understand how upsetting this thread is for you, but forget for a moment that you're angry. Forget for a moment that CP is your friend. Based just on what she's presented, do you really think that's unreasonable that people develop concern about their children? This life is laid out in front of an audience who is presented with words, video and very personal commentary detailing almost every aspect of daily life and future hopes... I mean, she *showered* for a television camera - how can you expect people *not* to form an opinion of it all? 

The problem is that your friend chose to make all of this public - several times, by posting here, in chat, and going on television. Much of the details of her life and the lives of her family, have been shared by her, fueling several discussions. Once that starts, no one can monitor or control which points get talked up and which don't. People are free (within board rules) to discuss whatever they wish, and it's unreasonable to think that they won't have opinions (which are called judgments if someone else doesn't agree with them) on a lifestyle with is admittedly extreme. It's also unfair to try and guilt (re: lynch mob comment) them into censoring themselves. 

I guess I just don't understand why some people feel CP should get a pass on all of this. Is it because she's a member here? Or because she's fat? Or because she's your friend?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Given that the terms FA and feeder were used interchangeably by Tyra, to cite one example, I think that everyone, fat people, FAs, gainers, and feeders were being misrepresented on that show. Bad news all around.



THIS.

(Again.)

With this, I don't really care as much about the ethics of feeding, or immobility, or the kids. Those are issues for another time and another thread.

The problem that I have here is that Donna is going out and trying to represent everyone here- every fat person, every FA, every feeder and feedee- with a reinforcement of a widely-held negative stereotype.

Does she really represent us? Hell no, not if we have anything to say about it.

But how many other people will see that? If someone sees something like this that reinforces the stereotypes already present, how does that help any of us?

Simply put, it doesn't. It hurts the idea of size acceptance and fat acceptance. It hurts the chance that these stereotypes will be overcome sooner. And because of that, it hurts us.

_*That's *_the bottom line here. Right now it's not an issue with her behavior regrding her kids, or her lifestyle- like I've said, time enough for that elsewhere- but rather that she's acting as though she represents every fat person when she says that she loves to eat and doesn't like to move. How anyone can see this as anything but negative is beyond me.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> The same thing happened in that docu 'fat girls and feedeers'..They kept saying stuff like.."A feeder is an extreme Fa" That really pissed me off, mainly because its totally wrong!?..*In the same light i'm sure most people know the difference between feederism and prefering fat people sexually* and i'm really sure most people will know that Donna doesnt speak for all fat people/Fa's. Again though, they probs will think that she represents all gainers because this might be the first time they have experienced anyone who is into gaining.



I wish this were true. You and I know they're not the same thing, or perhaps that the issue in general is much more complex than that all too simple division. But given the disgust with which Tyra uttered the term "FA" and how she referred to it as "Donna's term" (which of course is insane but evidently so is Tyra), I doubt it. Especially now.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> How anyone can see this as anything but negative is beyond me.



Well, we did get a few laughs about the 'Rosa Parks of feederism' quote!! That was a classic!! Everything else..yeah pretty negative.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> I wish this were true. You and I know they're not the same thing, or perhaps that the issue in general is much more complex than that all too simple division. But given the disgust with which Tyra uttered the term "FA" and how she referred to it as "Donna's term" (which of course is insane but evidently so is Tyra), I doubt it. Especially now.


See, i cant comment as much as i probably would have because i havn't actually seen the show so i'm just commenting on actual posts and from what i'm being told as things go along. I was going to say, its a bit bizzare that Tyra wouldn't have researched the term Fa before doing a show like this but then it IS car crash tv, something made specifically so that people shake their fists at the tv. Though, if people start thinking that show has anything to do with being an FA then maby some of us will have to start making a documentary. I think i am more anoyed at supposedly legitimate documentaries that have 'confused' Fa's and feeders.. though..from what you are saying i think Tyra sounds like an arsehole too.. its a bit of a mess really.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i cant comment as much as i probably would have because i havn't actually seen the show so i'm just commenting on actual posts and from what i'm being told as things go along. I was going to say, its a bit bizzare that Tyra wouldn't have researched the term Fa before doing a show like this but then it IS car crash tv, something made specifically so that people shake their fists at the tv. Though, if people start thinking that show has anything to do with being an FA then maby some of us will have to start making a documentary. I think i am more anoyed at supposedly legitimate documentaries that have 'confused' Fa's and feeders.. though..from what you are saying i think Tyra sounds like an arsehole too.. its a bit of a mess really.



Yeah, that was one of the more surprising aspects of the show from Tyra's side (there were many, trust me). There was no context/explanation given for what an FA is, a feeder, about BBW paysites, etc. It's as if Tyra walked into the show completely unprepared without any prior research. 

Oh yeah, but in the video clips used on the show there was plenty of ominous music playing when Donna ate breakfast and an abundance of dark-ish raking light used to make her cellulite more pronounced and "menacing." 

To my relief, the cans of icing did not make an appearance. So there's that.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> THIS.
> 
> (Again.)
> 
> ...



How does everyone keep ignoring this to continue the circular argument? Seriously.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Yeah, that was one of the more surprising aspects of the show from Tyra's side (there were many, trust me). There was no context/explanation given for what an FA is, a feeder, about BBW paysites, etc. It's as if Tyra walked into the show completely unprepared without any prior research.
> 
> Oh yeah, but in the video clips used on the show there was plenty of ominous music playing when Donna ate breakfast and an abundance of dark-ish raking light used to make her cellulite more pronounced and "menacing."
> 
> To my relief, the cans of icing did not make an appearance. So there's that.


Cans of icing?? Dare i ask?
Yeah, actually i think the music on these kind of shows makes it all the more humiliating. I remember I was at a friends house and mauri Povich? was on in the background. It was a show about Childhood obesity, which stop me if i'm wrong is ment to be a serious issue at least on tv.. but then the next thing the fat babies waddled in to parp parp noises and the 'Baby Elephant' Tune!!?? 
I really do think producers of these shows try to cut off any reasoning our brains have by playing stupid/dramatic music!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> How does everyone keep ignoring this to continue the circular argument? Seriously.


Cause i think people have their own issues of contention as well as just the misrepresentation of a community, so they are discussing it.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Cause i think people have their own issues of contention as well as just the misrepresentation of a community, so they are discussing it.


While I understand that, and while I've enjoyed sitting on the sidelines chucking in my own glib comments, we're not getting anywhere. It's essentially boiled down to one side saying "Nu-uh!" and the other responding with "Uh-huh!" for thirty pages. Don't get me wrong, this debate has actually been much classier than I expected, but I think it's time to realize (on both sides) that you're not going to get through to the other.

If not, I'll still be here to be a sarcastic prick, though.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> It's essentially boiled down to one side saying "Nu-uh!" and the other responding with "Uh-huh!" for thirty pages.
> 
> 
> > Yup. You've essentially just described most Dimensions discussions.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

To be entirely fair, that's most internet discussions.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> To be entirely fair, that's most internet discussions.


hmm. Maby it would be better if from now on, we just picked a topic and got people to either tick a box with "nu uh" or "uh hu" in it.. might save time. Or maby we should just stop discussing things and just compare dresses and get our tits out!? hmmm..i'm seriously thinking this is the next step in evolution.:happy:


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Heyheyhey, now, I'm not saying that reasonable debate is, in any way, a bad thing. But in this thread, I really think we're past the point of making a difference, to anyone. Things are only going to get more heated, emotions are running high, and it's already kind of a trainwreck.

Also, boobs out pls. Kthxbai.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> While I understand that, and while I've enjoyed sitting on the sidelines chucking in my own glib comments, we're not getting anywhere. It's essentially boiled down to one side saying "Nu-uh!" and the other responding with "Uh-huh!" for thirty pages. Don't get me wrong, this debate has actually been much classier than I expected, but I think it's time to realize (on both sides) that you're not going to get through to the other.
> 
> If not, I'll still be here to be a sarcastic prick, though.


You know.. I don't think anyone really expects any direct results from a discussion on an internet forum. It makes us all feel better, though, to vent our frustrations and voice our opinions on here - like now when I vent my frustration at your attempt to invalidate my words and the words of everyone who has posted in this thread (or in any other controversial thread). I do get your point, but it's not like we're in a Senate sub-committee meeting trying to hash out a real solution to a problem. If something productive does actually result, great! But I don't believe anyone actually expects that to happen.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Fair enough, I just... hate to see people get so up in arms about something they have so little impact on. I'm guilty of it, too, admittedly. I made some posts in this thread out of anger. 

We're all reasonably intelligent people, I just hate to see emotion overwhelm that. Because, at the end of the day, no matter was CP does, my life is pretty much unchanged. I may think she's wrong and whatnot, but that's my burden. 

And frankly, I know CP desires this kind of attention, the longer this goes on, the more we give it to her, the more we positively reinforce an action that most of us disagree with.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> To my relief, the cans of icing did not make an appearance. So there's that.



Yes, but how could you forget the _*"I eat a lot of bread because there's not a lot of cholesterol... in bread. Trying to cut corners here or there"*_ while cooking her breakfast of 1-dozen eggs, a package of bacon... and the lifesaving white bread. 

Even the cans of icing cringed at that one.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> Heyheyhey, now, I'm not saying that reasonable debate is, in any way, a bad thing. But in this thread, I really think we're past the point of making a difference, to anyone. Things are only going to get more heated, emotions are running high, and it's already kind of a trainwreck.
> 
> Also, boobs out pls. Kthxbai.


Well, people love a good trainwreck whether its on tv or here or wherever. People get all excited and caught up in the drama..things will naturally go around in circles too in threds like this cause people only end up reading about three pages and say how they feel, which is probably something someone else had said 3 pages earlier.. It will die a death soon enough and i dont imagine any conclusion will be reached except in the heads of people who had made their minds up to begin with!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm..i'm thinking i need to actually see this now...i have gone past "this is pish and i wouldnt watch it with a telescopic dishrag" to "hmm maby if it gets posted on youtube i would watch is so that my oppinion was more relivent" to "Right, i actually have to see this with my own eyes". I'm sure once i actually see it i will instantly regret it..


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, dear christ, you'll regret it.


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> Fair enough, I just... hate to see people get so up in arms about something they have so little impact on. I'm guilty of it, too, admittedly. I made some posts in this thread out of anger.
> 
> We're all reasonably intelligent people, I just hate to see emotion overwhelm that. *Because, at the end of the day, no matter was CP does, my life is pretty much unchanged.* I may think she's wrong and whatnot, but that's my burden.
> 
> And frankly, I know CP desires this kind of attention, the longer this goes on, the more we give it to her, the more we positively reinforce an action that most of us disagree with.



Again...



Preston said:


> Because, at the end of the day, no matter was CP does, my life is pretty much unchanged.



Yeah, no one will look at you differently or judge you differently because of either the show or because of her attempt at representing SSBBW, female gainers, or female feedees. Your life will go on as normal. No one will question you or your preferences or your inclinations or your tendancies. 

I, on the other hand, do not appreciate that some men here now think that women my size or larger *need* or *want* a man to bathe, shower, or hose us down; *need* or *want* a man to physically assist in helping us get dressed; or *need* or *want* a man to "wipe our ass". 

Fair or unfair as it may be, when someone puts themself out there (in a sideshow fashion / circus atmosphere) and wants to be a spokesperson or representative for a select group, some who do not understand the select group are going to look at or judge the select group by the words and actions of the self proclaimed spokesperson or self proclaimed representative.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

If someone honestly looks at *me* differently because of what CP says, without getting to know the person I am, that person is a moron.

And I don't have time for morons, in general.


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> If someone honestly looks at *me* differently because of what CP says, without getting to know the person I am, that person is a moron.
> 
> And I don't have time for morons, in general.



No one is going to look at *you* differently because you are a male and because you are not a 500 pound (or larger) SSBBW.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Angie, you're a warm, intelligent person. The only way CP represents you is if you let her. Should she have gone on national TV and acted like that? No. 

If a person can't look past the fact that the only commonality between you two is your size, is that a person you really want around you?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

You know though..The same can be said for shows like 'Half ton mum' and shows of that ilk. No-one really seems to care that these people are representing ssbbw's even though their experiences might be totally different. The only difference i can see between the two shows is 'enjoyment'. Donna apparently enjoys gaining while in other shows the people dont. 
I think this show is giving people a wee (or large) veil to hide behind while discussing the issues involved that personally they disagree with. 
Shows like the 'half ton' series basically showed that the conclusion to being supersized was gastric surgery (not representative of all ss people), They showed the ss people utterly miserable and housebound with no life. (Not representive of all ss people) These 'documentaries' also showed close ups on the fat people eating burger and chips while sitting in a smock like it was all the person ever done, with dramatic and dark mood music for effect (not representative of all ss people). Btw. the 'half ton mum' had wls and died leaving a daughter behind which was absolutely tragic but again..there are no angry posts berating the woman even though she chose a weight loss method that she was told had a high risk of death..
Of course the difference is to an extent 'choice' -The people in the HT series didnt 'chose' to gain weight, conciously, while Donna does. This isnt really the point.. If you are saying the REAL issue here is the false representation of fat people, then other shows which depict fat people in a false manner would be discussed like this too.. they are not so obviously there are other 'Bones of contention' at play.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

*Unfortunately the majority of American shows that broadcast any kind of praise for the obese are when the subjects berate themselves for being so fat and are actively trying to lose all the weight. Anything else gets met with ridicule and scorn. Because afterall, fat is bad, sooo sooo bad, ya know?:doh:*

*So no matter what promises Tyra lures you in with, what a great, positive and supportive show it will be, a person should expect that she will humiliate you. Good luck trying to walk off the stage because they will threaten you with a hefty lawsuit.* Media, like Tyra, preys on people, not just the fat ones. The mighty dollar rules.*

**Reminds me of some scenes in the movie "Little Black Book". Tyra = Holly Hunter. *


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

You know, one would think that someone would not go on a show that they *knew* would exploit them, no matter what lies that show would tell to make it seem otherwise. Unless someone just craves that attention.

That'd be wild, huh?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> You know, one would think that someone would not go on a show that they *knew* would exploit them, no matter what lies that show would tell to make it seem otherwise. Unless someone just craves that attention.
> 
> That'd be wild, huh?



I'd sooooo go on Dr Phil, lol. But I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *Unfortunately the majority of American shows that broadcast any kind of praise for the obese are when the subjects berate themselves for being so fat and are actively trying to lose all the weight. Anything else gets met with ridicule and scorn. Because afterall, fat is bad, sooo sooo bad, ya know?:doh:*
> 
> *So no matter what promises Tyra lures you in with, what a great, positive and supportive show it will be, a person should expect that she will humiliate you. Good luck trying to walk off the stage because they will threaten you with a hefty lawsuit.* Media, like Tyra, preys on people, not just the fat ones. The mighty dollar rules.*
> 
> **Reminds me of some scenes in the movie "Little Black Book". Tyra = Holly Hunter. *



Don't get me started on Springer. Or Maury. (Why is it that every ssbbw that is on the "Opposites" shows are half naked?). 

The only talkshow that was BBW positive was Ricki Lake. Most of the time a ssbbw would be on that show and the audience would end up telling her that she's beautiful no matter what others said. It seemed a little more real than shows like Springer and Maury.

Actually, there was Richard Bey too...he was fairly classy. That's where I first heard about dimensions actually.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

*Yet a lot of people get fooled by it every day. Not just the fat. I've seen plenty of people from these boards be tricked by the lies. It's certainly not exclusive to Donna. Hindsite is 20/20.*


Preston said:


> You know, one would think that someone would not go on a show that they *knew* would exploit them, no matter what lies that show would tell to make it seem otherwise. Unless someone just craves that attention.
> 
> That'd be wild, huh?


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> Angie, you're a warm, intelligent person. The only way CP represents you is if you let her. Should she have gone on national TV and acted like that? No.
> 
> If a person can't look past the fact that the only commonality between you two is your size, is that a person you really want around you?



See, that's what I and others have been trying to get across.

She *DOES NOT* represent me in ANY way...


and unfair as it may be, first impressions - and those very impressions resulting from seeing how another woman my size presents herself on national television and those impressions resulting from her words and actions in chat, on the boards, online here and elsewhere, and on the television programs and documentaries - leave a lasting impression in the minds of some fat admirers. 


and sadly, that impression has not been a positive one.



I think CP got exactly what she wanted. 
Attention. 
Attention and praise from her following and her fans.
An ego boost.
Another thread about her.
Another reason to say how *meen* people from Dimensions are to her.
Another reason/excuse to lash out at everyone here that doesn't agree with her.
Another performance to add to her resume.





She doesn't care about how the impressions and/or results impact anyone other than herself.



It's all about her anyway.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

No one goes onto those shows and knows for sure that they won't get exploited. Ever. But they still do because there is something that the show is offering that makes it worthwhile. Be it a three-thousand dollar paternity test, or a chance to intervene in a friend or family member's destructive habits, with professional help. Or in most cases, attention. Some people just crave it, and are willing to take what they can get, positive or negative.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

i think this is an important point. It shouldn't be each other we are getting angry at it should be exploitative media that feels the brunt of our wrath. Ok, maby its not 'wise' to go on a show like Tyra, maby the person who appears DOES crave attention but the 'public wants what the public gets' and unfortunatly this type of media WILL exploit needy, attention seeking or naive people. And, the public will lap it up enthusiastically!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

> Media, like Tyra, preys on people, not just the fat ones. The mighty dollar rules.





> Yet a lot of people get fooled by it every day. Not just the fat. I've seen plenty of people from these boards be tricked by the lies. It's certainly not exclusive to Donna. Hindsite is 20/20.



No. Just *no*. It is just plain wrong to say that this show was a trainwreck solely because _Tyra _took advantage. 

This show was NOT a typical example of the media displaying fat-hate. CP had a very prominent role is making this the mess that it was, and friend or not, you cannot discount that fact. 

I'm all for being truthful about the shitty way we get portrayed and treated on TV, but this cannot be lumped into that category. CP was a willing engineer in this trainwreck.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> No one goes onto those shows and knows for sure that they won't get exploited. Ever. But they still do because there is something that the show is offering that makes it worthwhile. Be it a three-thousand dollar paternity test, or a chance to intervene in a friend or family member's destructive habits, with professional help. Or in most cases, attention. Some people just crave it, and are willing to take what they can get, positive or negative.




Listen, some of us attention whores have standards!!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

And by continuing this thread, we're giving this person more attention.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> And by continuing this thread, we're giving this person more attention.


erm..lmao..You see what you did there??


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

I broke the universe.


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> You know though..The same can be said for shows like 'Half ton mum' and shows of that ilk. No-one really seems to care that these people are representing ssbbw's even though their experiences might be totally different. The only difference i can see between the two shows is 'enjoyment'. Donna apparently enjoys gaining while in other shows the people dont.



Those shows were documentaries, and at first presented on learning or health networks. The purpose was to present a life different from the mainstream and a life that needed medical intervention. The people in those documentaries wanted medical help. 

Those individuals didn't appear on a tabloid show. They were not trying to promote their lifestyle or even their size; a fetish; or their kinks. The didn't have a desire to be a spokesperson or representative for the size or fat acceptance communities; or for the feederism community; or for Dimensions. Those individuals didn't come here and ask what we wanted them to say on our behalf. 

They were not attempting to represent anyone other than themselves. They were seeking help (by way of a documentary) for their plight.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> No. Just *no*. It is just plain wrong to say that this show was a trainwreck solely because _Tyra _took advantage.
> 
> This show was NOT a typical example of the media displaying fat-hate. CP had a very prominent role is making this the mess that it was, and friend or not, you cannot discount that fact.
> 
> I'm all for being truthful about the shitty way we get portrayed and treated on TV, but this cannot be lumped into that category. CP was a willing engineer in this trainwreck.



The thing about Tyra and most of these talkshows is that they usually promise you one thing and blindside you with another. I remember when Raqui was on Tyra. She wanted to mostly talk about Large in Charge and size acceptance, but Tyra tended to harp on "Queen Raqui", acting like it was her whole life when it was just a part of it. 

Is it really so much of a stretch to think that something like that happened here? Donna went on and could have wanted to talk about size acceptance for the most part, but Tyra wanted to harp on the fact that she was a feedee? "It makes for good TV" after all. 

Especially when you consider that Tyra is a figurehead for one of the most superficial industries around. It still amazes me that people get in arms about this. That's one of the reasons why I haven't watched this show. I remember what happened the last time. 

On a seperate note, has anyone thought that maybe the reason why Donna doesn't come to this thread isn't so much because we disagree with her, but because we've been so hateful and insulting, going as far as to criticize her grammar and typing? Just a thought.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Angel said:


> Those shows were documentaries, and at first presented on learning or health networks. The purpose was to present a life different from the mainstream and a life that needed medical intervention. The people in those documentaries wanted medical help.
> 
> Those individuals didn't appear on a tabloid show. They were not trying to promote their lifestyle or even their size; a fetish; or their kinks. The didn't have a desire to be a spokesperson or representative for the size or fat acceptance communities; or for the feederism community; or for Dimensions. Those individuals didn't come here and ask what we wanted them to say on our behalf.
> 
> They were not attempting to represent anyone other than themselves. They were seeking help (by way of a documentary) for their plight.


I understand the differences and i only touched on them in my post. The point i was making is that if the main reason people were getting angry was because they were being misrepresented, then shows like these ALSO really misrepresent a lot of supersized people. Those 'Documentaries' were TOTALLY sensationalised and they were for public entertainment not education. People can get help without being filmed surely?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> And by continuing this thread, we're giving this person more attention.



Then don't post. 

Personally, I've had some things to say about the topic, and I'll continue as long as things occur to me and the thread stays open. If someone thrives on the shitty attention that might offer, I don't really care. This whole circus has brought up some really strong issues, and it's important to be able vent those to and with others who are familiar with the people involved. At some point each of us who feels affected in any way has to resolve our feelings about it. Because it will happen again. I'm quite sure of this. 

It's far better that the negativity and frustration be expressed and dealt with, even if it _does _feed the person that created it. At least I was able to get rid of some of it.



Prince Dyscord said:


> The thing about Tyra and most of these talkshows is that they usually promise you one thing and blindside you with another. Is it really so much of a stretch to think that something like that happened here?


Yes. 

*YES.* That is completely impossible to believe, and did not happen here.



Prince Dyscord said:


> Donna went on and could have wanted to talk about size acceptance for the most part, but Tyra wanted to harp on the fact that she was a feedee? "It makes for good TV" after all.



THE SHOW BOUGHT HER FOOD AND WATCHED HER PREPARE AND EAT IT. She laughed about this and thought it was fantastic. 

She showered naked in front of a film crew as (reportedly) one of the Tyra show employees washed her. 

Size acceptance indeed. Come ON.

She was NOT an innocent, duped into appearing like a fat buffoon by the evil Tyrazilla. THAT IS NOT WHAT HAPPENED. If you're going to defend her, at least pick something about the story that is somewhere near fact, and not a laughable, unsupported premise.


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> On a seperate note, has anyone thought that maybe the reason why Donna doesn't come to this thread isn't so much because we disagree with her, but because we've been so hateful and insulting, going as far as to criticize her grammar and typing? Just a thought.



It's easier to bash Dimmers on another site.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

Everybody KNOWS what those shows are all about!!!

Seems that Donna thought she was going to go in there and talk about gaining to 1000 pounds and how she only likes to do the bare minimum of moving...and be met with praise and understanding? Really? We know that she does want to represent not only an extreme kink...she really thinks she is like any other fat person.

Those shows do not want to see a supersized fat person who is not wanting to be flat on their backs, not moving a muscle. They want someone they can get to fry up a pound of bacon and eat a huge amount of food. Someone who will strip down and let a crew member hose them down. They don't want a fat person who has goals that are not fat related, because, after all, that's all we think about and are about. They want the fringes. That's what fills the seats.

This is not about a ssbbw who was treated poorly. This was business as usual...for both sides.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> On a seperate note, has anyone thought that maybe the reason why Donna doesn't come to this thread isn't so much because we disagree with her, but because we've been so hateful and insulting, going as far as to criticize her grammar and typing? Just a thought.



I'm not the Rosa parks of dyslexia or anything, but i noticed that too. I actually ment to comment when angel picked her up on typing 'meen' instead of mean.. Its not like you wouldnt know what she was saying because of the displacement of one letter..thats kinna just being well ..mean.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Then don't post.
> 
> Personally, I've had some things to say about the topic, and I'll continue as long as things occur to me and the thread stays open. If someone thrives on the shitty attention that might offer, I don't really care. This whole circus has brought up some really strong issues, and it's important to be able vent those to and with others who are familiar with the people involved. At some point each of us who feels affected in any way has to resolve our feelings about it. Because it will happen again. I'm quite sure of this.
> 
> It's far better that the negativity and frustration be expressed and dealt with, even if it _does _feed the person that created it. At least I was able to get rid of some of it.



To be fair, I've done everything short of just bluntly saying exactly how I feel. Honestly, I'm at the point where I think this is funny.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I'm not the Rosa parks of dyslexia or anything, but i noticed that too. I actually ment to comment when angel picked her up on typing 'meen' instead of mean.. Its not like you wouldnt know what she was saying because of the displacement of one letter..thats kinna just being well ..mean.


And hella pedantic!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I understand the differences and i only touched on them in my post. The point i was making is that if the main reason people were getting angry was because they were being misrepresented, then shows like these ALSO really misrepresent a lot of supersized people. Those 'Documentaries' were TOTALLY sensationalised and they were for public entertainment not education. People can get help without being filmed surely?



Half Ton Mum, and Half Ton Hospital show more of what it is like to be supersized than some dumb ass on in the media.

It's weird mer. Here in the UK the fat hatred is THICK, but there always seems to be a fat show on. It's not like that in the US. The fat shows are saved for the documentary learning channels, with of course, the exception of the biggest loser. Fat just isn't sensationalised as much, except maybe on talk shows. I have been gone 2+ years, so it could have changed. But I've seen more fat on TV since I moved to the UK than I did my entire life in the US.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I'm not the Rosa parks of dyslexia or anything, but i noticed that too. I actually ment to comment when angel picked her up on typing 'meen' instead of mean.. Its not like you wouldnt know what she was saying because of the displacement of one letter..thats kinna just being well ..mean.



I do think that gets out of hand. I think that the strong feelings about all the other...stuff...has some frustrations oooze out . I know that when I saw Donna say that she does not have to spell well....because her bf/hubby/fiance is smart, and he can do the thinking for her ( something like that )...well, I wanted to scream.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> To be fair, I've done everything short of just bluntly saying exactly how I feel. Honestly, I'm at the point where I think this is funny.



Hey, why hold back now. Really, I'm hard pressed to find anything that rises (or falls) to the level of the Rosa Parks thing. So have at it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> And hella pedantic!




Well I repped her for it! Every single one of CPs posts show serious lack of spelling ability. I have, more than once, explained how to use a web browser, such as firefox, which has spell check. 


But to be honest, things like that bother me. I don't like people who write in all lower case, I don't like people who write in all upper case, I don't like people who type in text speak, I don't like people who misspell the simplest of bloody words. I can accept a few typos, but bleedin heck, when a 6 year old could make better sense, there is an issue...at least for me.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I do think that gets out of hand. I think that the strong feelings about all the other...stuff...has some frustrations oooze out . I know that when I saw Donna say that she does not have to spell well....because her bf/hubby/fiance is smart, and he can do the thinking for her ( something like that )...well, I wanted to scream.


Oh! Well thats different! Even if you are a crap speller, you still need to try!!...as for getting someone to do the 'thinking for her' hmm maby she should ask someone else to do the job!... cause i'm not sure this thinking about things is working out for him (or her) that well.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 20, 2009)

She didn't mention anyone by name on national television, I think she respected everyone's wishes just fine. People asked her not to represent them and she didn't. She didn't once say this is the way it is in the fat community, she spoke for herself and her family. It was very clear to me that this was her goal, not anyone else. 





JoyJoy said:


> Denise..just *no*. She can't come here as she did and then play victim when she doesn't like the results.
> 
> If she's free to ask how we want her to represent us, then even after we tell her WE DON'T WANT HER TO AT ALL, and she still goes on national television to talk about size acceptance and FAs and SSBBWs, etc....she'd better also be prepared to hear what WE have to say about it. NATIONAL TELEVISION..and she's crying because we're talking about her??? Give me a break. Insensitive? Yes, Ma'am, I am at this point. But no more insensitive than her plea for attention is to an entire group of people.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hey, why hold back now. Really, I'm hard pressed to find anything that rises (or falls) to the level of the Rosa Parks thing. So have at it.



Because I think the phrase "Selfish moron" would offend a lot of people.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 20, 2009)

You can't seriously compare heroin to being fat, right? Her extra weight is not going to cause direct harm to her child. What is it, the number that's bothering you? What if it was 500, would that be better because it's more conservative? Some people are immobile at 500 and some not. 





BigBellySSBBW said:


> Would you feel the same way if this wasn't about fat? What if a mother wanted to die of a herion overdose and constantly shot up in front of her child. BUT a responsible adult was there to make sure everything went smoothly. How would you feel? Would you still be so angry that people were against it?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well I repped her for it! Every single one of CPs posts show serious lack of spelling ability. I have, more than once, explained how to use a web browser, such as firefox, which has spell check.
> 
> 
> But to be honest, things like that bother me. I don't like people who write in all lower case, I don't like people who write in all upper case, I don't like people who type in text speak, I don't like people who misspell the simplest of bloody words. I can accept a few typos, but bleedin heck, when a 6 year old could make better sense, there is an issue...at least for me.


You repped someone for making fun of someone that couldnt spell? Erm..give me donni's rep please!! maaahhn..She might be dyslexic..or even not educated to as fine a standard as yourself. It doesnt mean she has nothing to say. (This is an aside to the debate btw.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> On a seperate note, has anyone thought that maybe the reason why Donna doesn't come to this thread isn't so much because we disagree with her, but because we've been so hateful and insulting, going as far as to criticize her grammar and typing? Just a thought.



First of all, I didn't notice that she didn't come around as much - she's always been a bit sporadic, as many are. Why did you?

Why are you so enamored of thinking that she's some damsel in distress that's been _dun_ _rong!_ by everyone around her? They Tyra show misled her! The mean Dimmers insulted her! Holy crap. Dude - this is a woman who has fought tooth and nail not only here on the boards, but in front of a television audience to justify this life and goal she has - do you really think she's *that* weakened by people making fun of her spelling? 

Really?

Dude.

It's like you've got some madonna complex about her.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> You can't seriously compare heroin to being fat, right? Her extra weight is not going to cause direct harm to her child. What is it, the number that's bothering you? What if it was 500, would that be better because it's more conservative? Some people are immobile at 500 and some not.




How is it different? What harm would a child come to watching a person shoot up that isn't the same as watching someone eat themselves to death?

A child cannot be left alone with a druggie just like a child should not be left alone with an immobile person.

Adults have a right to do drugs, to eat themselves to debilitation.....but when they bring a child into this world, they give up that right.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> Her extra weight is not going to cause direct harm to her child.



At the point of actual immobility, a person cannot be left alone with a young child. If a young child is left alone with an immobile person, then there can be dire consequences. That it would be because of a.........plan/goal.........that is reprehensible behavior.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> First of all, I didn't notice that she didn't come around as much - she's always been a bit sporadic, as many are. Why did you?
> 
> Why are you so enamored of thinking that she's some damsel in distress that's been _dun_ _rong!_ by everyone around her? They Tyra show misled her! The mean Dimmers insulted her! Holy crap. Dude - this is a woman who has fought tooth and nail not only here on the boards, but in front of a television audience to justify this life and goal she has - do you really think she's *that* weakened by people making fun of her spelling?
> 
> ...



Um, it's been mentioned plenty of times that she doesn't post much in this thread. I'm not the only one who's noticed. So why jump me on it?

And Jesus. Heaven forbid I try to play devil's advocate a little and try to see things from the other side. I know how some talkshows work from when someone I know has been on them. So because I ask a simple question and ask if it's possible that this could have happened, I get jumped on. 

And I'm sorry, but belittling anyone just because of grammar and typos is just juvenile. I know it might annoy some people, but it's not like you can't understand what they're saying. Do we really need to lower ourselves to that level?

I don't think she's that weakened by someone making fun of her spelling, but that doesn't make it right. She has a goal that a lot of people (myself included) don't agree with. I guess that means she's open season to make fun of. 

I know plenty of people who either feel the need to talk in text speak on the net, or tend to have a bunch of typos and grammar mistakes when they post/im. And a good bit of them are intelligent people who can give you a good conversation in person.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I guess it's time the government stepped in and said that anyone over what, maybe 300 pounds shouldn't be able to give birth because they might not be able to jump up fast enough to stop Junior from choking on a grape. If that was the case, most of us here wouldn't be able to have children. How many here are mobile enough to go running after their kid....c'mon.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> Well, I guess it's time the government stepped in and said that anyone over what, maybe 300 pounds shouldn't be able to give birth because they might not be able to jump up fast enough to stop Junior from choking on a grape. If that was the case, most of us here wouldn't be able to have children. How many here are mobile enough to go running after their kid....c'mon.



300lbs is MUCH different than being a 1000lbs. If you don't realise that...well then good luck.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> At the point of actual immobility, a person cannot be left alone with a young child. If a young child is left alone with an immobile person, then there can be dire consequences. That it would be because of a.........plan/goal.........that is reprehensible behavior.



So...the father is just going to up and leave his kids with someone who can't move. Come on. That's pretty damn obvious. 

And so, now, if you think about it a little, you see why I'm not worried too much about this. In order to make her goal a reality, her husband would have to stay home constantly or hire a maid or something. That would take money. Unless they win the fucking lottery or have a ton of money saved up, I don't see this becoming a reality. At least not while the kids are in the picture. And at this point, I think a mother's love for her child would overcome a fetish, as no person wants to be in the position where they have to watch their child be hurt and be helpless to stop it. 

THIS is why you don't see many people intentionally gain to immobility. It's a burden in itself. It seems that some people didn't think about that before they jumped down her throat. It would take a LOT of resources to do something like that. Resources that just aren't available when you have kids around.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the 'think of the children talk' is a bit dangerous. What if someone who is 500lbs and not a gainer has a child. Should that child be taken from them? If someone gains weight, not because they are a gainer or anything and they end up with mobility problems, should their child be taken from them? At what weight would this begin? What of kids of parents who are disabled in other ways? There are so many questions and so many pitfalls when talking about someone being an 'unfit' mother because of their weight..whether that weight is intentional or not.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think the 'think of the children talk' is a bit dangerous. What if someone who is 500lbs and not a gainer has a child. Should that child be taken from them? If someone gains weight, not because they are a gainer or anything and they end up with mobility problems, should their child be taken from them? At what weight would this begin? What of kids of parents who are disabled in other ways? There are so many questions and so many pitfalls when talking about someone being an 'unfit' mother because of their weight..whether that weight is intentional or not.




Why would someone in their RIGHT MIND want this? 

There is a huge difference. HUGE. Intent is everything. EVERYTHING. 

Shit happens in life why cover yourself in diarrhea on purpose?


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think the 'think of the children talk' is a bit dangerous. What if someone who is 500lbs and not a gainer has a child. Should that child be taken from them? If someone gains weight, not because they are a gainer or anything and they end up with mobility problems, should their child be taken from them? At what weight would this begin? What of kids of parents who are disabled in other ways? There are so many questions and so many pitfalls when talking about someone being an 'unfit' mother because of their weight..whether that weight is intentional or not.



THANK YOU!

This is why I asked if we would would be having this conversation if she wasn't trying to gain to immobility. If you go by some people here, then ANYONE with mobility problems shouldn't have kids. Those that do have kids should lose weight or something. 

You're right. It is dangerous.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

The problem isn't with her mobility, or the physical risks for the kid. It's the emotional environment the child will be raised in. How is a child going to learn about limits, and healthy living when mom chooses to forsake that because it gets her off? Are parents going to want to send their child over to play with Donna's child, in that environment? Is there anyway that Donna's child is going to have anything close to a normal upbringing?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

Who has said that CP's kids should be taken away from her? 

I see some people who are more than disgusted that a parent would map out a way to become disabled. Take the fat away from this. Would you give high 5's and kudos...and understanding...to a parent of a young kid who had the same goal...but it was not going to be fat that landed them flat on their back?


Just give them them all the understanding in the world? 


Really?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Um, it's been mentioned plenty of times that she doesn't post much in this thread. I'm not the only one who's noticed. So why jump me on it?
> 
> And Jesus. Heaven forbid I try to play devil's advocate a little and try to see things from the other side. I know how some talkshows work from when someone I know has been on them. So because I ask a simple question and ask if it's possible that this could have happened, I get jumped on.
> 
> ...


Jump you? No. Many might have noticed her absence (though, really - the one she made was equivalent to about 20 posts), but you're the only one bringing it up as being someone else's fault. I found that curious.

Devil's advocate, huh? Okay - so it's not like you're really trying to have a conversation, or you really have a vested interested in the positions you're taking - you just like to argue. You're just being true to your name and being contrary for sport. Right. 

Are you new here? Yes, we occasionally need to lower ourselves to that level. It's fun, and easier than killing and eating each other. It's open season on *everyone* here. If you are outrageous, alert us to your television appearance and hold up a giant target on national tv, it just makes it easier for us to aim.



mergirl said:


> I think the 'think of the children talk' is a bit dangerous. What if someone who is 500lbs and not a gainer has a child. Should that child be taken from them? If someone gains weight, not because they are a gainer or anything and they end up with mobility problems, should their child be taken from them? At what weight would this begin? What of kids of parents who are disabled in other ways? There are so many questions and so many pitfalls when talking about someone being an 'unfit' mother because of their weight..whether that weight is intentional or not.



Intent. It's about intent, not necessarily size. If someone's life goal is never to move, to eat 2500 calories every breakfast, and to reach a size where movement is impossible, then they are a danger to children in their care. It's not about the disability that arises as a result, it's the intent to display and pattern a destructive, selfish lifestyle to growing (and _learning_) children.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Why would someone in their RIGHT MIND want this?
> 
> There is a huge difference. HUGE. Intent is everything. EVERYTHING.
> 
> Shit happens in life why cover yourself in diarrhea on purpose?


I think you are looking at things in black and white without knowing the details of this womans life. The fact that she lost 160lbs so that she could get wls suggests to me that she is emotionally confused at least a little. Maby she didnt set out to gain so much weight, perhaps she doesnt actually want to gain that much but is saying so because her 'fans', partner, whoever expect this from her, this could be from insecurity, shitty life experiences anything. 
I'm just saying that if we start talking about her being an unfit mother, we are going to open a whole can of worms that a LOT of people are NOT going to like. Its a complicated issue which because people are anoyed with her appearance on the show has turned into some moral spiral of desent, when infact its really the loud anoying rantings of an exhibitionist fetishist.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think the 'think of the children talk' is a bit dangerous. What if someone who is 500lbs and not a gainer has a child. Should that child be taken from them? If someone gains weight, not because they are a gainer or anything and they end up with mobility problems, should their child be taken from them? At what weight would this begin? What of kids of parents who are disabled in other ways? There are so many questions and so many pitfalls when talking about someone being an 'unfit' mother because of their weight..whether that weight is intentional or not.




Mer...I do understand what you are saying. But, Dimensions is exactly the place this can...and SHOULD be discussed.

We know that much of the outside world is not going to understand or even want to see all the wonderful parents who just happen to be fat. It most certainly is a delicate topic....but not one that should be avoided just because there are morons roaming the earth.


If _we_ refuse to see any differences, then that just gives more fuel to people who will never see us as fully human. We have to be brave enough to be smart about all this.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Intent. It's about intent, not necessarily size. If someone's life goal is never to move, to eat 2500 calories every breakfast, and to reach a size where movement is impossible, then they are a danger to children in their care. It's not about the disability that arises as a result, it's the intent to display and pattern a destructive, selfish lifestyle to growing (and _learning_) children.



I wonder at which point this became her 'intent' though and why. I dont think anyone knows the whole story. I agree, that a child should be placed before a 'fetish'.. Say she doesnt stop gaining weight..should her child be placed in care?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Who has said that CP's kids should be taken away from her?



Me.

Okay, so I didn't say it-- but I think it. Maybe not yet, but if she really eats herself to immobility, then...


do I need to finish this statement?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I wonder at which point this became her 'intent' though and why. I dont think anyone knows the whole story. I agree, that a child should be placed before a 'fetish'.. Say she doesnt stop gaining weight..should her child be placed in care?



I'm wondering how much of it is real. If I ate 12 eggs, a pound of bacon and seven pieces of toast every breakfast, I know I'd weigh a hell of a lot more than 511 pounds (which is what CP weighed on the show). That just doesn't compute for someone who has been striving for a year or more to real this 4-digit weight goal. So is it all talk? Does she just tend not to gain quickly? Are they going slow? I don't know. 

I question connecting this with being a feedee, gainer or other fetishist. While there certainly are common elements, there's a specific lack of responsibility in this story that belies other motivations. Most of the other people I know with those interests take reasonable and responsible care in their practice - and either that's not going on here, or there's a need to make people *think* it's not going on.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Mer...I do understand what you are saying. But, Dimensions is exactly the place this can...and SHOULD be discussed.
> 
> We know that much of the outside world is not going to understand or even want to see all the wonderful parents who just happen to be fat. It most certainly is a delicate topic....but not one that should be avoided just because there are morons roaming the earth.
> 
> ...


As far as the social work department are concerned there is NO difference. Intent or not, if someone stops being able to look after their children and they have no network of support their kids get taken into care. It doesnt matter if you yell after the social workers "i didnt intend to stop being able to look after my kids it just happened" they will get taken into care just as quick as if you hooked yourself up to a cream machine 24/7 (or whatever extreme gainers do!)
There was a tragic case in scotland about 5 years ago where a women ended up becoming immobile because of her weight. Her children got taken into care. I remember being angry and thinking "why didnt this women get help" when she was interviewed she talked of her carer bringing in "take away" food for her to eat...This was after her kids were taken into care. Addiction/fetish.. they are very closely intertwined, sometimes to the point of being the same thing. This is why i think its something that we should tread carefully when discussing, not because i think its something that we should run away from but because i think it will hit a lot of raw nerves for a lot of people here.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> *Given that the terms FA and feeder were used interchangeably by Tyra, to cite one example, I think that everyone, fat people, FAs, gainers, and feeders were being misrepresented on that show. *Bad news all around.





sweet&fat said:


> I wish this were true. You and I know they're not the same thing, or perhaps that the issue in general is much more complex than that all too simple division. But *given the disgust with which Tyra uttered the term "FA" and how she referred to it as "Donna's term" *(which of course is insane but evidently so is Tyra), I doubt it. Especially now.





sweet&fat said:


> Yeah, that was one of the more surprising aspects of the show from Tyra's side (there were many, trust me). *There was no context/explanation given for what an FA is, a feeder, about BBW paysites, etc.* It's as if Tyra walked into the show completely unprepared without any prior research.
> 
> Oh yeah, but in the video clips used on the show there was plenty of ominous music playing when Donna ate breakfast and an abundance of dark-ish raking light used to make her cellulite more pronounced and "menacing."
> 
> To my relief, the cans of icing did not make an appearance. So there's that.







DeniseW said:


> She didn't mention anyone by name on national television, I think she respected everyone's wishes just fine. People asked her not to represent them and she didn't. She didn't once say this is the way it is in the fat community, she spoke for herself and her family. It was very clear to me that this was her goal, not anyone else.



Again, no. See the quotes above? She did bring out the terms that represent our community. If it were all about her and her goal, these terms wouldn't have been mentioned. Yes, some of it was misrepresentation on Tyra's part, but had Donna not made the choice to go on the show in the first place, the misrepresentations wouldn't have been there to begin with. Choices! The woman had choices! And now she must face the consequences of them!





DeniseW said:


> Well, I guess it's time the government stepped in and said that anyone over what, maybe 300 pounds shouldn't be able to give birth because they might not be able to jump up fast enough to stop Junior from choking on a grape. If that was the case, most of us here wouldn't be able to have children. How many here are mobile enough to go running after their kid....c'mon.


This isn't about anyone over 300 lbs. This is about one woman, who comes here bragging about a goal of being immobile who has a very young child. It is not a stretch to wonder how that will work. It's not a crime to comment on it if she's going to brag about it. Stop trying to justify her. If you had a young child, would you leave her in the care of someone who couldn't walk or move from one place?

Okay, so...we don't know details of what plans Donna and Phillipe have in place for the care of their child(ren) in the event of Donna's immobility. Sure we don't - that's common sense. But that still leaves me with the troubling idea that she'd be willing to compromise being the best parent possible for her child for the sake of her own personal fetish goal. Sure, there are probably parents out there who have mobility issues who deal with caring for kids. But that's not the issue. It's a woman who made the choice to have a child, and now is setting a goal that will purposely compromise the care and quality of life for that child. I'm not going to sit quiet about that.


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I'm not the Rosa parks of dyslexia or anything, but i noticed that too. I actually ment to comment when angel picked her up on typing 'meen' instead of mean.. Its not like you wouldnt know what she was saying because of the displacement of one letter..thats kinna just being well ..mean.



I typed what I did not to insult or to be mean, but to hint at what has been posted at another site about us here who do not agree with her. 


Some of us do - and have read - what has been posted elsewhere.



If you want to tear someone apart, go back and read CP's post in this thread. 



Yeah. Right. We all hate being fat. We're ashamed of ourselves. We all eat in secret. We're ashamed of ourselves because we don't have the guts to go on a talk show. We're not proud of being fat because we don't disclose every intimate detail about our personal life on a message board or on television.


Like someone else already posted, if anyone else came here and posted similar rubbish, they would have been labeled a troll 

...and probaby banned from the boards.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm wondering how much of it is real. If I ate 12 eggs, a pound of bacon and seven pieces of toast every breakfast, I know I'd weigh a hell of a lot more than 511 pounds (which is what CP weighed on the show). That just doesn't compute for someone who has been striving for a year or more to real this 4-digit weight goal. So is it all talk? Does she just tend not to gain quickly? Are they going slow? I don't know.
> 
> I question connecting this with being a feedee, gainer or other fetishist. While there certainly are common elements, there's a specific lack of responsibility in this story that belies other motivations. Most of the other people I know with those interests take reasonable and responsible care in their practice - and either that's not going on here, or there's a need to make people *think* it's not going on.


yeah..i think your right.. I tend to think that she is pretending she lives her life in the way she portrayed..Though i havnt even seen the godddam thing yet!!..So basically i'm taking all your words for this..lol


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Angel said:


> I typed what I did not to insult or to be mean, but to hint at what has been posted at another site about us here who do not agree with her.
> 
> 
> Some of us do - and have read - what has been posted elsewhere.
> ...


Tearing someone apart? I think thats a bit strong. I was saying it wasnt nice that people were taking the piss out of her cause she couldnt spell! Instead of 'hinting' through the medium of taking the piss of her spelling why not just say what you ment clearly? Did you mean she was behaving like a troll? You could have just said that. Not all trolls cant spell and not all people who cant spell are trolls..


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm amazed the show hasn't been posted somewhere online. I've looked - can't find it. I wish there was some way I could help that happen.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> As far as the social work department are concerned there is NO difference. Intent or not, if someone stops being able to look after their children and they have no network of support their kids get taken into care. It doesnt matter if you yell after the social workers "i didnt intend to stop being able to look after my kids it just happened" they will get taken into care just as quick as if you hooked yourself up to a cream machine 24/7 (or whatever extreme gainers do!)
> 
> 
> > Oh, no doubt it would be viewed as the same. If a child cannot be taken care of properly, and the parent had no support system...and no support system was found for them...then, as sad as that is...the child comes first...yes? I mean, you can't leave a child with a person who cannot take care of her/him.
> ...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Just in case anyone who doesn't live in the UK missed this gem that came out last summer in Closer magazine, I shall post it. It's like the Tyra show without the cancer.

Eating my way to 72st

(a stone is 14lbs)

I'm sure it has been posted elsewhere, but there ya go. More publicity and attention. 

I myself have been asked at least 5 times to do interviews. There is no way in hell. It would be great for business, but I am far too smart for that.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

I love this place sometimes.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm amazed the show hasn't been posted somewhere online. I've looked - can't find it. I wish there was some way I could help that happen.



Sounds like this is eating you up -


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sounds like this is eating you up -



I hear and appreciate your deep concern. I think I'll be okay.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Tearing someone apart? I think thats a bit strong. I was saying it wasnt nice that people were taking the piss out of her cause she couldnt spell! Instead of 'hinting' through the medium of taking the piss of her spelling why not just say what you ment clearly? Did you mean she was behaving like a troll? You could have just said that. Not all trolls cant spell and not all people who cant spell are trolls..



It wasn't the spelling that makes her trollish it was the content of her post(s). I've asked



> Would it have been acceptable for someone with a handle like "ProAna2247" to post garbage about all us fatties eating chocolate in the closet?



in response to her post in this thread and asked similar questions in other threads where her anti-fat streak came out after everyone on the boards didn't drop to their knees in praise of their self-proclaimed shucking and jiving savior.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sounds like this is eating you up -





I think that is number 5 on the list of Ways To Make A Person Seem Out Of Control Because They Are Passionate About A Given Issue.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Jump you? No. Many might have noticed her absence (though, really - the one she made was equivalent to about 20 posts), but you're the only one bringing it up as being someone else's fault. I found that curious.



It's not that much of a stretch. People are argumentive and make fun of someone's grammar and spelling so they don't come by that much. For someone that doesn't know of her posting habits, it would be safe to assume that could be a reason that she doesn't post much on here. *shrugs*



> Devil's advocate, huh? Okay - so it's not like you're really trying to have a conversation, or you really have a vested interested in the positions you're taking - you just like to argue. You're just being true to your name and being contrary for sport. Right.



Give me a break. I'm the type of person that tries to look at things from both sides of the fence. The interest I have in the positions that I'm taking is that they are MY positions. It's how I feel. I at least TRY to look at things from the other side instead of being stubborn and ignoring other possibilities, like some people. Being open to other possibilities is the difference between having a discussion and having a screaming match. 



> Are you new here? Yes, we occasionally need to lower ourselves to that level. It's fun, and easier than killing and eating each other. It's open season on *everyone* here. If you are outrageous, alert us to your television appearance and hold up a giant target on national tv, it just makes it easier for us to aim.



Yes and no. No, I'm not new here. I've been coming here on and off for the last ten years, but yes I'm new in the respect that I haven't been here in a while. 

And you have to be kidding me. I can understand making light of some situations, but to downright make FUN of someone for something as STUPID as grammar and spelling is just petty. It's one thing to say that you don't agree with what someone is doing. It's another thing to say "Well, they made a fool of themselves on TV so that gives us a right to be mean and insulting over something that's rather irrelevant to the discussion."

I've been on a lot of message boards in my time on the net. I've been in a lot of debates, the most intensive would be about comics and video games. Even on boards like that, where flames are rather prevalent, to make fun of someone because of their spelling and grammar is seen as pathetic and says that you don't have anything constructive to offer to the conversation. In a spoken debate, that would be the equivalent of making fun of someone because of their accent. 

Perhaps I'm naive like that. *shrugs*


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 20, 2009)

Because YOU don't know that her child will be left alone now do you??? 





BigBellySSBBW said:


> How is it different? What harm would a child come to watching a person shoot up that isn't the same as watching someone eat themselves to death?
> 
> A child cannot be left alone with a druggie just like a child should not be left alone with an immobile person.
> 
> Adults have a right to do drugs, to eat themselves to debilitation.....but when they bring a child into this world, they give up that right.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> In a spoken debate, that would be the equivalent of making fun of someone because of their accent.



Not even close. It would be like making fun of them for yelling randomly, throwing out malapropisms, mispronouncing words, and saying things that they clearly don't understand. Which is totally okay to make fun of, because the person is a moron.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> We're not talking about fat people being misrepresented



unfortunately, u rong, and s&f did an excellent job of saying why


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> Because YOU don't know that her child will be left alone now do you???




Nor do you know that the child would be left alone with said druggie, but you seem to have a problem with that scenario for some reason.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> Not even close. It would be like making fun of them for yelling randomly, throwing out malapropisms, mispronouncing words, and saying things that they clearly don't understand. Which is totally okay to make fun of, because the person is a moron.




hahahaha!! I love you!!!!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 20, 2009)

I do "realize"(not realise) that, I was just using 300 as a starting off point. Some might think 400 or 500 is way too big to have a child, what then? Why should we get to dictate what number is ok to have kids?? 






BigBellySSBBW said:


> 300lbs is MUCH different than being a 1000lbs. If you don't realise that...well then good luck.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> Not even close. It would be like making fun of them for yelling randomly, throwing out malapropisms, mispronouncing words, and saying things that they clearly don't understand. Which is totally okay to make fun of, because the person is a moron.



In a spoken debate, it's not okay because it makes you no better than them. You're not adding anything to the debate. 

And, I've seen some of Donna's posts on here. Even with the punctuation, grammar and spelling errors, it's pretty hard NOT to know what she's saying.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I do "realize"(not realise) that, I was just using 300 as a starting off point. Some might think 400 or 500 is way too big to have a child, what then? Why should we get to dictate what number is ok to have kids??



It's realise in the UK.  And I happen to be living in the UK where life is full of colour...and different spellings.


----------



## The Fez (Mar 20, 2009)

Trying to call somebody out on their spelling doesn't have the same effect if you're wrong 

also, let the thread die already ._.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I think that is number 5 on the list of Ways To Make A Person Seem Out Of Control Because They Are Passionate About A Given Issue.



With all the passion, tough love and gentile comments being posted what more can a friend ask for. 





Prince Dyscord said:


> I've been on a lot of message boards in my time on the net. I've been in a lot of debates, the most intensive would be about comics and video games. Even on boards like that, where flames are rather prevalent, to make fun of someone because of their spelling and grammar is seen as pathetic and says that you don't have anything constructive to offer to the conversation. In a spoken debate, that would be the equivalent of making fun of someone because of their accent.
> 
> Perhaps I'm naive like that. *shrugs*



Makes you want to paint this entire thread RED like HELLTOWN


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Trying to call somebody out on their spelling doesn't have the same effect if you're wrong
> 
> also, let the thread die already ._.




I know right, lol. It just made it alllll the funnier, lol.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> In a spoken debate, it's not okay because it makes you no better than them. You're not adding anything to the debate.
> 
> And, I've seen some of Donna's posts on here. Even with the punctuation, grammar and spelling errors, it's pretty hard NOT to know what she's saying.



You... just don't get it, man. That's cool. Whatever.


----------



## James (Mar 20, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It's realise in the UK.  And I happen to be living in the UK where life is full of colour...and different spellings.



can't rep you so I'm just gonna have to internet high-five you for that!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, it may be about time...lol. We're all just saying the same thing over and over again, we might have to all just agree to disagree, what started out as one thing has ended up bringing out the grammar police and a lot of needless nitpicking. Oh and in this country, she was the one who was wrong!!. But I'm sure she's never made a spelling error in her whole life




Freestyle Fez said:


> Trying to call somebody out on their spelling doesn't have the same effect if you're wrong
> 
> also, let the thread die already ._.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I do "realize"(not realise) that, I was just using 300 as a starting off point. Some might think 400 or 500 is way too big to have a child, what then? Why should we get to dictate what number is ok to have kids??



i think everyone is in agreement this is not the argument here but rather her putting her fetish ahead of her kids.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 20, 2009)

James said:


> can't rep you so I'm just gonna have to internet high-five you for that!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> With all the passion, tough love and gentile comments being posted what more can a friend ask for.



Friend? Sometimes, when a person is throwing another human being on the train tracks...gentle goes out the window. You should probably free your delicate and live and let live self from this thread....SAVE YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 20, 2009)

This thread is very interesting. I met Heather MacAllister at NOLOSE 2005 and 2006. She did the keynote in 2006. Seeing Big Burlesque perform the year before, I couldn't believe the difference that cancer made in a year - and I was worried at the time about Heather's health, having seen people with cancer look the same way....

Anyway, she left an incredible legacy and I think anybody who wants to do something about fat acceptance should look into her work, and possibly even her partner Kelli's work, because Heather has inspired countless numbers of people...what a great example of a brave, beautiful, BIG woman. 



Elfcat said:


> On the one hand, we want to be understanding of C.P.'s own path.
> 
> On the other, this apparent blitheness about dying of cancer brings memories of one woman who attended the wake for Heather McAllister, founder of Big Burlesque in San Francisco, who read a poem about how cancer caused her to lose a whole lot of weight, and how angry she was with those who congratulated her for her loss because she wanted her fat back.
> 
> I would just say that we have to be careful to avoid the logical fallacy often entertained by the mainstream discourse, that wanting to weigh 1000 pounds is the same thing as wanting to weigh 500 or 300 pounds. This is the problem with having this broad category of "supersize" into which people with a really diverse range of mechanical life experience are lumped.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> You... just don't get it, man. That's cool. Whatever.



Then, pray tell, explain it to me. Because what I'm talking about is people being mean and hateful because of someone's grammar and spelling. Not what she's trying to say, but instead how good her spelling is. How does that contribute the the discussion at hand?

But fine. Whatever. This thread should just die. Apparently it's okay to act high and mighty, making fun of someone because of grammar. Okay. I get it. 

There are some cool people here, but now I'm reminded of why I only come here every so often as opposed to all the time like I used to.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the laughs, btw.

You know what, I'm not gonna feel bad about the things I said, because they're true. If anyone actually thinks that Donna is making smart choices as a parent, let me know, so I can continue to ignore your opinions.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 20, 2009)

The High and Mighty put out some pretty hot tracks.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Then, pray tell, explain it to me. Because what I'm talking about is people being mean and hateful because of someone's grammar and spelling. Not what she's trying to say, but instead how good her spelling is. How does that contribute the the discussion at hand?
> 
> But fine. Whatever. This thread should just die. Apparently it's okay to act high and mighty, making fun of someone because of grammar. Okay. I get it.
> 
> There are some cool people here, but now I'm reminded of why I only come here every so often as opposed to all the time like I used to.


It's been explained - as have many other things that you just refuse to acknowledge as simply another point of view. But wait! Aren't you the other-side-seer? 

I can't believe you're this bunched up about spelling (and/or being ridiculed for it). Did you miss the first 500 or so posts where people also took CP to task for her words (however spelled) and actions? That's certainly been done... to exhaustive levels. If you like, I can try and start it all up again though. 

I also made a remark about the blouse she wore - shall I look forward to you castigating me for that too? I am known for my harsh position on polyester.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> How is it different? *What harm would a child come to watching a person shoot up that isn't the same as watching someone eat themselves to death?*
> 
> A child cannot be left alone with a druggie just like a child should not be left alone with an immobile person.
> 
> Adults have a right to do drugs, to eat themselves to debilitation.....but when they bring a child into this world, they give up that right.



What do you say to the women who have an eating disorder..who are well over 400 lbs..with children and are literally killing themselves with food?

Are you calling DHS on them? 

There are parents who are blind, deaf, in a wheelchair, etc who are wonderful parents..despite their disability. 

I really think it's the choice that everyone is having an issue with..but what about those women who are eating themselves to death unconsciously?

I told myself I was going to stay away..and dammit I didn't.

I've been debating on making this post since first reading this thread...I didn't..but here goes.


It's amazing to me that when Patty got her part in Jackass she was applauded..congratulated..etc. 

How did her part in that movie help size acceptance? Where were the cries of outrage then? 

We love Patty. She's an integral part of this community. Anyone that's ever met her in person knows that she's amazing and has never met a stranger. 

Donna, on the other hand, has never really been an accepted member of our community. Is that reason for the judgment? If someone more respected and loved in the community had filmed that show..would their be the same response?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think the 'think of the children talk' is a bit dangerous. What if someone who is 500lbs and not a gainer has a child. Should that child be taken from them? If someone gains weight, not because they are a gainer or anything and they end up with mobility problems, should their child be taken from them? At what weight would this begin? What of kids of parents who are disabled in other ways? There are so many questions and so many pitfalls when talking about someone being an 'unfit' mother because of their weight..whether that weight is intentional or not.



ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY.


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Then, pray tell, explain it to me. Because what I'm talking about is people being mean and hateful because of someone's grammar and spelling. Not what she's trying to say, but instead how good her spelling is.


To be fair, most times, the stuff she says is just as stupid as the way she says it.

Rosa Parks, ftw.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 20, 2009)

Preston said:


> To be fair, most times, the stuff she says is just as stupid as the way she says it.





collared Princess said:


> I dont want to be associated with people who nit pick everything apart pretend to be ok with there weight eating salads in public and boxes of choc in the closet.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 20, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> The High and Mighty put out some pretty hot tracks.



Fo' Real though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYHhqis0ZRU


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's amazing to me that when Patty got her part in Jackass she was applauded..congratulated..etc.
> 
> How did her part in that movie help size acceptance? Where were the cries of outrage then?
> 
> ...


I'm uncomfortable with people (other than public figures) being brought up in this convo as examples of something, especially when they are not participants in the thread. 

Patty, and her actions, are not comparable with CP or her actions. That's not saying one is any better than the other - it's just not fair to compare one to the other.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Friend? Sometimes, when a person is throwing another human being on the train tracks...gentle goes out the window. You should probably free your delicate and live and let live self from this thread....SAVE YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!



I'll stick around


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> so I'm stupid now huh? Well, what the hell does that make you? Fucking Einstein??? There are so many things I could say right now but I'd probably get banned or something so I'll just leave it at this, before you go calling people stupid, take a loooooooong hard look in the mirror, ok?



I know I have emotionally scarred any children lately, but then again, I don't have any. Which, seeing what an unfit parent I'd be, is a good thing.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2009)

This thread is being locked. There are way too many personal attacks and it has truly taken on the name in its title - it's a trainwreck.

It might be re-opened after some cleanup and moderator discussion.

For now, everyone just cool your heels.

Thanks.


----------

